# My SCROG "Grow Cart" on wheels



## pinksensa (Feb 18, 2008)

This is my first grow ( I wish I could enter her in the state fair,lol ) and I grew her from a seedling to where she is now in my fire place of all places-see pic of her last day in fireplace. From the moment I heard the word SCROG and began researching it I knew that I wanted to try it despite it being my first grow. My whole mindset from the beginning was that this was the ultimate science project, lol. While researching I noted the various drawbacks to where a person does a scrog...if in closet difficult to get to back portion of scrog, if immobile difficult to leech (I think thats the word you know that finally drowning of the plant before you harvest, lol) as well as the consistent need to manicure the plant from all sides. Over the last six weeks of this grow I came up with the solution of what I fondly call my "Grow Cart". The one I made and that is pictured is designed for one plant in a very small closet. This is also a soil grow so I needed a way to remove and empty her drain pan without moving her so I gave myself room under the cart. Also to solve for the need to get to all sides of the cart to manicure, etc it has wheels so it can easily roll out of the closet. Plus I can roll her out to my patio/legal gardening area if you will to administer large quantities of water or place her in the very warm sun that is abundantly available year round. 
I didnt want to buy a giant roll of chicken wire so I bought this long metal gate like thing that I took apart then meshed back together to form my screen. Now for me my roomate happens to be a wood hobbiest and has tons of power tools and can take anything I design and put it together so we had the wood and screws lying around etc so it was an easy one for me. We had so much fun that if any of you are interested in purchasing one, we were stones barones when we figured out how we could ship it in three easy to assemble pieces with pre-drilled screw holes and screws included with handy instructions with only 12 screws to insert for a fully assembled "Grow Cart" of your own LOL!!!!!!! and of course I would invest in the chicken wire for all your custom growing needs,lol. Okay one more puff...
BTW she is 6 1/2 weeks old...
So....here are some pics and I have the dimensions somewhere if anyone cares....peace and positivity...from a girl with a green thumb


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh man thats such an aswome set up! I read about SCROGS after I already tarted to flower my gurl. But this looks like it has great potential! The plant itself looks very strong! Those leafs are perfectly horizontal and dont look to be dropped in any picture you have, nice job, ill be following!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 18, 2008)

And all cfl Robbie just like you!!!


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 18, 2008)

nice grow man are you going to weave the plant through it or are you just tieing them down??


illl be watching , and also how long you going to keep the plants in veg for???

here is my grow journal no were near the health of your do they are medi bud https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48802-hazyeyes-grow-journal-begin-end.html


Also what strain do you have there???


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol, one Im a girl. Yes I am going to weave the plant through the screen and use tie downs as needed. Im hoping to veg for a few more weeks get her worked into my screen till its midway full then flip to flower. I randomly found two seeds in some couch coma killer kind bud, this one is the only one that came up. Definitely indica but other wise I just call her Elizabeth...


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 18, 2008)

Well Elizabeth is very pretty and am sure you are to haha but i got 4 plant myself i think i may just tie some of mine down as well goood luck to you do if u need anything just ask.
are they under 24 or 18/6?


----------



## GrowinFlorida (Feb 18, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!! Thats gonna be a nice little bitch when she is done


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks growininflorida!!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 18, 2008)

thank you hazy Im sure your a cutie too!!! She is 24....


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 19, 2008)

Some background:
This is Elizabeth and I cant honestly remember through the couch coma high what strain she was from, etc but she was one of two seeds that I found in what I will fondly call yummy great kind bud. I germinated both seeds then transferred to soil. Elizabeth is the only one to come up and she did so roughly 2 weeks (Jan 2) after I got her under a desk lamp looking light that I actually put a flora bulb in for plants.

I had the flora bulb almost touching her and she got to about half her size, then 10 days later she upgraded to another light. Lol which a friend gave me after an ardous trip through lites at best I can describe this as a energy saving flood light that uses only 23 watts to put out 100 watts and has that curly bulb inside a case like a compact flora.

The small veg area is actually in my fireplace as you can see. I did what many of you say is a big no no in getting Elizabeth going, from the time she sprouted Jan 1 to Jan. 17 she was getting a really diluted mix of filtered (reverse osmosis sys) and miracle grow every 3 days the last on the 17th I was told not to give her (I call her, her just to think positive) about the 15th she begin yellowing a bit on the edges. 
So with the miracle grow steroids it could have been a nitro burn, and Ive played with the lite position a couple times, for it to only get worse..

****My yellowing edges were heat totally heat!!! I had gotten so used to having a light so close to her but as she got bigger she really only liked the light to be about 5 inches from her longest leaf and the older she gets the further away she actually likes ityou can see that stretching has never been one of her problems so I do what she seems to like.****

On the 19th she moved to the big pot she is in now and I used Super Soil Potting for indoor .14-.09.-.02 I wanted to avoid a high feed soil. The filtered water ph is in the 6-6.2 range. The temp maybe a bit low in the fireplace at like 72-74 the humidity looks normal. 

The pics are from Jan. 23 when she was having the burn tip issues, shown for reference for the heat burn and to show her size.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 19, 2008)

On Jan 28th I started her on Fox Farm Grow Big and just went by the direction on the bottle and used my filtered water and watered her every other day with it. She also moved to 3 three lights on this day. 3 cfls 23w energy savers w/ 100 output. Temps always look good in the mid seventies and the humidity only shifts when it rains, lol even though shes inside. BTW the fireplace is capped off the paranoid past owners thought birds would fly in through the chimney, lol


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 19, 2008)

This is her on Feb 9 like 2 weeks after she started big grow.

Btw she has gotten to where she is with water, light, big grow and LOVE.....


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 19, 2008)

My first post in the thread shows where she is as of Sunday. Its amazing how hard it is to find a fan in the winter even in the desert. But I finally found a fan yesterday and added it to her set up in the closet. She seems pretty happy considering the weekend of hell I gave her. Oh yeah and I have been misting her daily at least 1 with water week before last I added a few drops of big grow to my spray bottle also.

So I have to make a confession because I know it may help others learn....every now and then in the fireplace I would see some gnat like bug and I would kill them etc. with my hand. I notice that there were a few more but let myself ignore, then on Saturday night the day before the big move to the cart; there are like a cazillon of the damn gnats and there are little holes in some of my leaves, they are crawling in my soil..Im freaking out, its like 11pm I cant go get any neem oil and Im trippin hard on the bugs so run for some soap and a bottle. As I get to going wild with my soap (thats making me freak out also cuz I dont want to be spraying soap on her Im not fool I know she sucks up everything I put on her) Im mostly spraying the soil but then I notice that like black dots are coming up on some of the leaves and its the soapy water like making these spots and Im about to cry I just built this fucking cart and grown this amazing thing on my first try and I blow it all with fucking soap over some damn bugs. So I run to my laptop and search soapy water...some guy writes I found bugs I sprayed soapy water and my plant shriveled up and someone replied never do it in the sun.....the lump in my throat holding back my tears is huge by now thinking about this plant that I love so much shriveling up....so I load a bowl...chill...think...think....I decide that if I was stressed out and having the sun beating down on me (im running 24/7 lite) I would shrivel up, some peeps to 18/6...sooo..for the 1st time in her life I cut the lights. Set my alarm for 4am, woke up turned her on and she was all "wassup", "how you livin" and happy as ever no marks no shrivels nothing....amen. 

Some of the damn bugs were still around and I wrote all day instead of getting to the hydro store to get neem oil so I actually picked up some Schultz Garden Safe Rose&Garden kills bugs on contact. So before I put her in the cart n closet I sprayed her down n the soil, watered her then gave her a good fresh misting all over of water. 
NO BUGS.....NO DAMAGE.....all smiles....lol


----------



## thatboygood (Feb 19, 2008)

looking good! I'm actually doing a SCROG for my next grow in a tiny cabinet. I'll start a thread once my girls arent seedlings anymore


----------



## GiggleGirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Sounds like you had a close call.
Whew.
Hope all goes well in the new space with your coolio cart.
GG


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks GG!! its funny you mention my close call because I was just about to post a followup to the soap incident. It appears that the few leaves I touched with the soap (mostly around the bottom) and the leaves of some of my potential future clones got jacked up pretty bad. Really only exactly where the soap hit them. Their stems to the plant are really strong and the other parts of look quite good....

*UESTION:* when I go to clone should I avoid these guys I soap burned even though they have other branches or nodes I guess that are great,etc. The soap burn doesnt appear to be killing the whole leaf just where it burned. Im not going to rip these bad lower leaves right now I feel like Ive jacked with her enough...at least this is the only major stress ive caused her....I welcome your answers!!!


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

I would say that the dead leafs off no point inthem being there i think they even may hurt the plant in the long run ,,,, and yes its ok to take clones from that plant just take clones from the healthy part of the plant good luck
and happy growing


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

hazy not to micro questions but say if there are five leaves and two are bad take the whole five or the two???


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

i would take them off if they were Dead and i mean dead dead or if there is little chance of survival.

but this is what i would do its your plant do as u wish i am not professional.

blaze all day 
every day


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks for your input I do value it!!


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

no problem sugar hehe


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

aww sugar....like your sweet on me lol


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

no you would be sweeter on me haha jk .... no but realy you would be haha


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

oh really and why is that hazyeyes?


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

because i can treat a woman right because i can comfort, listen , and ake advise and you know ill do you right plus we could grow togther and i would have beats with you on who would have the best crop haha 

bigjoint

plus people alwas ask me Hazy why are you so happy and confident ,most the time i reply well i alwas try to look at the best of thing the cups all ways half full, plus me having a big penis helps to haha


Sorry had to say it


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the postive part I am that way also very happy and confident......lmfao over the big penis...that may have been where you lost me....a big big one isnt really that much fun to me a medium is great....you know 9 is like my top number...lol


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

is that neo soul playing in the background? I cant hear the song that good


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha yea i though it may have been over board but it was worth it if i made you laugh 

i only wish i could realy meet a girl that grew omg i would get married to her haha 

But muzic i dont hear anything haha but if i had the power to put music on her with my post i would put some Marven Gay on for you my dearly beloved


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

omigod...marvin gaye...thats on my ipod I love lets get it on....big smiles...i live to far away for you to marry me...and its too cold where you are


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

Were do i live???? hmmm i got houses every were no lie realy i do columbus, Toledo , Florida, England, and one in Turkey
hehehe sorry am just showing off now this is bad

sorry for spamming in you journal

But realy you never know were life leads on every day is a new journey

and for every dark night there is a bright day after that, hopfully one day we will meet and ill roll you a 6g blunt.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

everyday is a new journey and im up for new journeys recently lol! houses everywhere hummm i see myself in house everywhere...i would def like to know more about you...


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

haha Realy well what would you like to know about me Sen yo Rita??

Am a open book me love read away or ask haha

And i would love to get to know you as well, i alwas like to meet new people especially people who grow and even more girls that grow haha i dont know if there is anything sexier well girl on couchrockets are pretty haha


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

your just going to flower yourself and show me everything in my grow journal lol


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

hehe flower my self ??? haha what i would flower you right now your in my veg stage haha dont get me wrong your a great strain but ill be your 12/12 to flower 

and what now about your journal me lady??


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

i cant figure you out..lol tell me what you look like


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

19 yrs 175lbs haha this is weird hahaa
6ft tall blue /gray eyes dark brown hair
Born in Ohio half English (dads side)and half Turkish(Moms side)
you can call me Hazy


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

oh honey your really 19? Im way too old for you, lol the myspace didnt work for me but thats okay.


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

Yea that the samething my last girlfriend said but i changed her mind too
like i said when someone can make you feel like your the only thing that matters in the world it does not matter 

so what do U look like haha


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

haha i seee u have a poet in you hmmm

you sound delight full but 31 thats not old at all your at your peak and so am i and i dont mean the climax of my life


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 20, 2008)

what do you mean then???


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

You really do sound lovely and am sure you are. not even knowing what you look like or even more important who you are and you got my pistons pumping


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> what do you mean then???


Ponder over it i think you know my love


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Patiently wait for update*


----------



## googlesworth (Feb 21, 2008)

sounds like someone just got rejected!


----------



## WatchMeGrow (Feb 21, 2008)

What type of lighting are you using...she looks damn good!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 21, 2008)

oh just cfls they have like 1000 output and I cant rememeber to lumens. I am going to roll this grow on cfls because I have seen some hot ass shit be done {props robbie & gf} so yeah she started with a flora bulb then one light to three and Im just researching more bulbs now because Im want her to jump through that screen


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 21, 2008)

lol not a 1000 watt output lol lol 100 each lil stoney over here


----------



## sohi (Feb 21, 2008)

wow... that's like 30 posts in a day... if you get anymore soap on the plant leave it for some 30 min or so and then spray it clean with fresh water... we had a few broccoli plants in the backyard, hit them with some soap and water... came back the next day the huge leafs were SUPER wilted... live and learn I guess...  

So... you're single hmm?


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 21, 2008)

lmao I am happily harmoniously single. Im never doing soap ever ever again, dont worry. I still am not sure if I want to cut off the wilted leaves just yet or let her chill for a bit..what do you mean 30 posts in a day oh the sweet boy who was filling my grow journal with love notes, lol well I just hope people still recognize my grow as legitimate though cute, sexy and attractive and are still willing to help me if they can get past the love notes to see what Im doing.


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 21, 2008)

googlesworth said:


> sounds like someone just got rejected!



Shit bro she wants me she just does not know it yet haha 

isnt that right PinkSensa ... i might only be 19 but i got the stam of a bull ... a realy realy big mother fuckin bull haha jk


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

Last Sunday her very tip top tiniest new leaves were about two inches from the screen and now they are barely peeking above...I am so delighted because when you over watch like I do you tend to do it can seem like the growing has slowed. Lizbeths got some huge upper fan leaves that are long and strong one has like 10 digits and I thought they only got to 9 so I decided before those mfs get any bigger why not introduce them to their fate..the screen so I worked those up and now she has this little crown of leaves around her top coming through the screen *blushes* Billybob or any other experienced SCROG growers if you think this is no good please let me know and I will bring them back down. They need to grow more up to be able to tie down or weave back but it opened up a lot of light to my clone children so I think its good. Here are some pics to show her crown and some of the soap damaged leaves should I go ahead and cut these off???? They are pretty crispy now.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

*Now to Hazy,* I have attempted to be very polite and I am sure for 19 you are quite charming however, if you were radically mature for 19 I think you would understand how inappropriate it would be to respond to googlesworth's comment in the way that you did in MY GROW JOURNAL. Im a little embarrassed that people have to read through all that and then your 19 anyway to see my grow notes, people that I want to hear what they have to say like robbie &gf are asking for updates when I posted day before yesterday amidst your notes. Please, if you have comments or questions that are appropriate to my grow feel free to post but I am not interested in your voracity as a bull regardless of your size, or pursuing anything other than a mutual grower to grower relationship. 
And if other people comment in my journal about things that you expressed PLEASE do not engage in comments or banter based on your perception of their words in MY GROW JOURNAL, go find theirs and tell them whatev, please give me this respect, I have only exhibited myself as a polite individual in this forum and I appreciate the respect you pay my wishes.


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 22, 2008)

i apologizes if i have offended you in anyway.

Very nice its good to see her poking her head above the screen congrats.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you 2x one for the apology and two for the good karma to Elizabeth!!


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 22, 2008)

haha i Love the name still need ones for my plants.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dont worry bout those lower leafs they always get like that no need to aorry, there not getting much light anyways.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

Leave em high spectrum for now, I would not suggest going multi until maybe a week or two before flower. It really simulates late summer that way. You still may want to add high spectrum bulbs tho


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

Im dying to clone this one and I got a great clone chamber from dertmagert's grow journal (thanks) so my question is should I take it easy and take only a few or take as many as I want??? or take some then take more later??


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice scrog buddy..I like your setup...Check out mine.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/43323-1st-grow-1st-scrog-pics.html


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 23, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Im dying to clone this one and I got a great clone chamber from dertmagert's grow journal (thanks) so my question is should I take it easy and take only a few or take as many as I want??? or take some then take more later??


Take a few lower branches, so long as there lower branches and u dont take more than half the plant ur ok....lol


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 23, 2008)

Well well well... what have we got here?? Rollerbud? NICE! i love the rolling scrog cart.. props to your roomate for utilizing such simple structure into such useful design.. great job.. 

Elizabeth is lookin very healthy
i would definatly take clones of her ( ::crosses fingers for you that its a she )
im glad you liked my cloning chamber.. i have had 100% success with my clones in that baby.. oh and as far as it being pink.. . go get you some of that new Plastic Spray paint ( specifically for plastic ). that would be dope.. a pink green house.. 
... its very simple to take good clones.. good luck with them.. if you need any help we will be more than happy to assist you =) 

now the lower branches are the better places to cut for clones, but i have used the tops of plants when i cut them off to make the plant bush out ( Topping )..
im not sure if this is how you want to go but i would think being that you are Scrogging it would be benificial for you to top the plant. ( this would temporarily stun vertical growth alowing lower branches to catch up.. it also makes the main stalk split at the cut site creating two ((and sometimes more)) main colas.. i like to train my plants with lst and that really helps me to get them the form i like.. 

grow elizabeth out by the tune of your own drum to satisfy your "experimental curiosity".. she seems to be loving it! .. then on your next grow ( the clones ) try to use them as guinea pigs to different techniques ( top one, LST one, leave one alone .. etc.. ) that way you can find your favorite way of growing ( although i must say you will probably never get a better technique than the rolling scrog cart in the fire place - thats HOT! literally) 

so i mean if you really like this method and it works out well for you then why change it? but if your really "experimental" about this, why limit yourself on knowledge based on different methods? oh yeah - its FUN too! =)

your journal is quite spicey LOL,, i must admit i read every page.. even rolled up/smoked a couple joints in doing so..... this shit is better than Days of Our Lives! . . 

i will be watching you! ( sounds creepy huh )


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 23, 2008)

ps.. if you only have a couple sites to take clones from dont stress it... just take a couple .. . i have cloned clones and they are just as vigorous.. 

(Clones grow VERY quickly) my first clones are taller than the plants i cut them from in about 3 weeks time


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, I just read your journal... looks like Elizabeth is doing well. I never really thought about naming my plants although if I did it may have been easier to remember the strain!!! Lol. I have one mystery plant growing w my red haze and blueberry and I cant tell which one is the mystery plant... They all look like blueberry or red haze! 
But good job!!! I cant wait to see your final results.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 23, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> Well well well... what have we got here?? Rollerbud? NICE! i love the rolling scrog cart.. props to your roomate for utilizing such simple structure into such useful design.. great job..
> 
> Elizabeth is lookin very healthy
> i would definatly take clones of her ( ::crosses fingers for you that its a she )
> ...


 Lol lol thank you so much for your kind words and for reading my soap opera lol, I do think I will experiment some as you mentioned, Im really excited to take a clone then force it to flower to verify for sure Lizbeth sex....please always comment if you have something to say....I tend to try and learn for myself so much I welcome any feedback!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 23, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Well, I just read your journal... looks like Elizabeth is doing well. I never really thought about naming my plants although if I did it may have been easier to remember the strain!!! Lol. I have one mystery plant growing w my red haze and blueberry and I cant tell which one is the mystery plant... They all look like blueberry or red haze!
> But good job!!! I cant wait to see your final results.


Aww thanks girl, you should for sure name the mystery plant ...to give it some recognition other than "dont rightly know who your momma is" I bet red haze an blueberry are going to be yummmmmmmy. I need to find your journal if you have one...


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 23, 2008)

*Saturday update on Miss Elizabeth*, the fan is really drying her out more than Im used to but Im in there all the time so I dont let it go long. I just couldnt look at those shitty leaves any more so I went town with my cuticle scissors lol. I dont think she will care much, she is a total trooper I felt like she was getting her hair cut lmao!! I also dropped a light back down to get light on the sides to beef up my potential clones that are happy to not be lying underneath shitty leaves now...if I get over to the store and get my cloning medicine and all my supplies for dertmagert's clone box then I will prolly take some clones tomorrow....oh and Im thinking of adding some liquid karma to my life.....I like how bb and fourtwenty introduce it a few weeks before flower and how dertmagert uses it in his spray bottle. And Im going to grab some bloom to so I can start easing that in the next weeks...what else oh Im going to totally make a dyi carbon with yeast and such...I love the constant science project I have going on....lmao!! Oh happy to all of you!!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 23, 2008)

I meant a co2 bottle thing with the yeast not carbon anything sorry.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 23, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Aww thanks girl, you should for sure name the mystery plant ...to give it some recognition other than "dont rightly know who your momma is" I bet red haze an blueberry are going to be yummmmmmmy. I need to find your journal if you have one...


But see I cant name the mystery plant, because I switched containers before I flowered and then I moved them around and the mystery plant has all the same characteristics as the blueberries so far and thats why I cant tell them apart . 
I dont have a grow journal...too afraid it would be used as evidence...lol. (Im a momma so I play it safe.)
But I do have pics from the beginning until now... and when I am done I may just put it all together and post it...who knows. 
But good luck again with your grow! I love to read about fellow female growers.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 23, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> But see I cant name the mystery plant, because I switched containers before I flowered and then I moved them around and the mystery plant has all the same characteristics as the blueberries so far and thats why I cant tell them apart .
> I dont have a grow journal...too afraid it would be used as evidence...lol. (Im a momma so I play it safe.)
> But I do have pics from the beginning until now... and when I am done I may just put it all together and post it...who knows.
> But good luck again with your grow! I love to read about fellow female growers.


well its kinda like the baby duck that gets put with a frog momma it starts thinkin its a frog too, lol so the mystery very well have adapted to one of its neigbors and just be a redhazelberry girl..lmao


----------



## mr thc (Feb 24, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Were do i live???? hmmm i got houses every were no lie realy i do columbus, Toledo , Florida, England, and one in Turkey
> hehehe sorry am just showing off now this is bad
> 
> sorry for spamming in you journal
> ...



Yes please! lol...I've seen an 8g, 7 paper joint...but thats the biggest..it was ridiculous. I did the "filter-making honors"  What a J


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 24, 2008)

most i have seen is a 21 g super blunt that 8 people put down for and we all got fucked up


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

First of all I have to say that I just love this plant!!!!! Seems like Monday is my day to make some adjustments....Up till now she has been just getting Foxfarm Grow Big.
Today I picked up from the store: Foxfarm Big Bloom, FF Tiger Bloom, and Liquid Karma, and Rooted Cloning gel.

The guy at the store really gave me a clear understanding of using the big bloom which is really a micronutrient now during veg with the grow big...Im saving the Tiger Bloom which I will combo with the big bloom during flower...as i transition I will cut my grow big back and add the difference in with Tiger Bloom then move to only Tiger Bloom.

I mixed up a half gallon of the liquid karma (according to bottle directions) and filled up my foliar misting bottle-which was about 1/2 gallon, I poured 1/4 of what was left in one of my household plants and left the other 1/4 in the pitcher. Then I filled it back up with water and put in my grow big and big bloom (according to bottle) I cant find my damn ph kit so Im on a hope and a prayer on my ph for today. Then I watered her and sprayed her down with the misting bottle.

*QUESTION: *I kinda have this itch to top her even though her top is a pretty thick stem...what do you think my scroggin friends top or no top??

I am also going to add two more lights this afternoon and in the next couple of days start taking some clones that look awesome....

Now for my noob sisters & brothers normally in a scrog I would be putting a light on the bottom of the canopy. However at this time I am focusing on really improving the quality of my clones underneath there..so thats the only reason why I have a light down there that I rotate to different sides each day. ......its crazy because if you back to last Sunday i thought she was never going to touch the screen!!

So gimme some love and tell me what you think about this girl......its crazy because if you back to last Sunday i thought she was never going to touch the screen!! gotta put the heels back on and go back out there...lol


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 25, 2008)

lookin good.. in my opinion you would definately benefit from Topping the plant.. regardless how thick the stem is.. you might even want to try FIMing it.. ( do a search for FIM if your not familiar with it ) .. its basically topping but leaving a little more or the shoot intact so you get multiple new shoots ( instead of 2 you get 3,4 and sometimes more ) 
good luck and let us know how what u decide to go with and how it comes out

nice pics by the way.. too bad you didnt get a shot of them sexy feet/heels ! lol


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 25, 2008)

also, id like to add.. if you do top the plants it would help u in filling out that screen.. ( you would be able to weave one shoot in one direction ( from the middle out) and the others in another direction..) just my opinion anyhow


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yer baby is looking good...I like that scrog cart. That's a great idea. Mobile.do like for carts then you can rotate , move them so you can trim easily. Some times when I trim mine, I feel as if I'm under a Car or something..except it smells a lot better! keep up the good work with the Scrog on Wheels...


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks 420, I love that its on wheels sooo easy...I just set my things up in the floor, open the door, roll her out, rotate all sides to mist. The other day when I was trimming dead leaves it was so easy...sitting level with it Im at an even level with my under carriage if you will then i just rotate and roll. Plus I can get around it all the time for my training...and when I go to flush I can roll her out to patio and do a big flush...or out to the pool deck to bask in the sun....


----------



## apollo19 (Feb 25, 2008)

hey pink. Thanks for getting me off my ass! Bertha, Jaime, Britney, Hayden, and Kitty will be thanking you in their next 8 lonely days. Screw that...they have each other, I'M the one who's going to be lonely! Well, at least I can shoosh my sorrows away...

Looks like Elizabeth is shaping up quite well. Happy scrogging!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh once again your welcome and thank you so much for your nice comments about Elizabeth I will tell her to have happy thoughts for Bertha, Jaime, Britney, Hayden, and Kitty....are those names of ex's??


----------



## apollo19 (Feb 25, 2008)

If I had an ex named Bertha...That would probably date me quite a ways back! Are there any Bertha's out there? I can't say I've ever met one. If you are out there, I really like your song. 

The naming is based on the imaginary personalities my girls have taken on. Bertha's the fat one. haha.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

apollo19 said:


> If I had an ex named Bertha...That would probably date me quite a ways back! Are there any Bertha's out there? I can't say I've ever met one. If you are out there, I really like your song.
> 
> The naming is based on the imaginatory personalities my girls have taken on. Bertha's the fat one. haha.


Laugh my f*cking ass off lol lol you better watch out a big sexy girl with a really pretty name just saved your 5 sluts from drying up while you slide around in powder lol lol


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 25, 2008)

Seriously apollo that was hilarious I had just got in bed and got that response on my blackberry and now I'm responding from my BB cuz I can't stop laughing I'm coming over to steal Bertha while your gone and I'm pullin the wicks outta the others lmao


----------



## apollo19 (Feb 25, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Seriously apollo that was hilarious I had just got in bed and got that response on my blackberry and now I'm responding from my BB cuz I can't stop laughing I'm coming over to steal Bertha while your gone and I'm pullin the wicks outta the others lmao



Wow, constant connection to this site? I'm both jealous and grateful, as I probably would accomplish zero work. Speaking of, I have an exam tomorrow! And I haven't even packed for my trip! Back to the books...


----------



## jackinthebox (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice grow so far, keep it up.

Did you get a fox farm feeding schedual?


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

jackinthebox said:


> Nice grow so far, keep it up.
> 
> Did you get a fox farm feeding schedual?


No no I told you I dont do their schedule.....I just do my own.....I had forgotten to tell you about the demise of hazy's plants yesterday when I was trying to tell you to read my journal....the last entry has like all my foxfarm notes...DONT FEED YOUR KIDS BEFORE 3 weeks


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> No no I told you I dont do their schedule.....I just do my own.....I had forgotten to tell you about the demise of hazy's plants yesterday when I was trying to tell you to read my journal....the last entry has like all my foxfarm notes...DONT FEED YOUR KIDS BEFORE 3 weeks


Pink are you making fun of my babies can you see it hurts me enought ..tier tier ..o god why did you make me feed them when they were too little, poor little guys there hearts just gave on them...

Nice grow so far Punksensa i say you should Fim that plant it would be very nice very very nice


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

hazy I wasnt makin fun at all, their death is a learning lesson for all to learn...I didnt make you feed them....you were the hotshot who did that....if you call me punksensa again Ill have to punk you again in my grow journal....lmao


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> hazy I wasnt makin fun at all, their death is a learning lesson for all to learn...I didnt make you feed them....you were the hotshot who did that....if you call me punksensa again Ill have to punk you again in my grow journal....lmao


OK i give master.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

you are such a good boy hazy....ha ha you are sooo fun...how that natural light make your noggin feel the next day??


----------



## HazyEyes (Feb 26, 2008)

MMMM slept like a new born haha tasted like watered down cat piss but Broke ass college student it cheap hehe. But maybe if i had a older womana hint hint to show me what to realy drink haha jk


----------



## jackinthebox (Feb 26, 2008)

Im well aware of the fact that your not suppose to feed before 3 weeks, im just curious on the amounts of each one you used. And if you are going to be giving your plants a dose of grow big during middle of flowering.

So how much of each of the nutrients are you feeding them? I couldnt find it anywhere in your journal, so if you dont mind repeating it, that would be kind of you.

Thanks alot pink


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

jackinthebox said:


> Im well aware of the fact that your not suppose to feed before 3 weeks, im just curious on the amounts of each one you used. And if you are going to be giving your plants a dose of grow big during middle of flowering.
> 
> So how much of each of the nutrients are you feeding them? I couldnt find it anywhere in your journal, so if you dont mind repeating it, that would be kind of you.
> 
> Thanks alot pink


Okay here are the notes from wht Im doing now: The guy at the store really gave me a clear understanding of using the big bloom which is really a micronutrient now during veg with the grow big...Im saving the Tiger Bloom which I will combo with the big bloom during flower...as i transition I will cut my grow big back and add the difference in with Tiger Bloom then move to only Tiger Bloom.

I mixed up a half gallon of the liquid karma (according to bottle directions) and filled up my foliar misting bottle-which was about 1/2 gallon, I poured 1/4 of what was left in one of my household plants and left the other 1/4 in the pitcher. Then I filled it back up with water and put in my grow big and big bloom (according to bottle) I cant find my damn ph kit so Im on a hope and a prayer on my ph for today. Then I watered her and sprayed her down with the misting bottle.


BUT when I begin like I said I waited till the 3 or 4th growth week then I just gave grow big 1/2 teaspoon to a 1/2 gallon. My pot is 12 inches so I always do the half gallon every other day...about 1/4 of the 1/2gallon runs off cuz shes got good drainage!!! hope this helps cuz I really dont mind helpin you at all...


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

I am just adding in the big bloom this week......I agree its a great nutrient, this is just the way I decided to do it....you can start yours now but based on what I know and how my plant acts this is what I do....


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 26, 2008)

great job so far pink.. 

i have one comment tho.. 
i never foliar feed my plants with nutes unless they are showing definate signs of lack of something... ive seen many plants get burned by foliar feeding with nutes ( leaves little spots on the leaves )
i personally only give them nutes directly to the soil to avoid any complications...
i may give them a mist here and there of just water/superthrive but i remove them from under the light until the water is mostly absorbed/evaporated...... 
just my 2 cents


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

hummm well since I started the big grow I have always had a lil bit in my water when I mist and I mist 2 to 5 times if Im bored a day sometimes lol neurotic I know.....I got the liquid karma foliar feeding from you dertmagert doing that to your clones...the guy and the hydro store who is pretty up on his shit didnt trip when I said I was going to foliar feed with it....I followed the foliar feeding instructions on the bottle....Ive prolly misted her ohhhh 6-7 times now and umm Ill go see just a sec...yep she is still the bushy fatass pretty green girl she always is....and lol I squirted her when i was in there right under the lights...she grows like at least a half inch a day..I can tell instantly from her tips or the slightest curl when my lites are too close she is a very easy plant......her only nicks are little leaf tears from me not being so careful...and even after I trimmed back all the dead crispy leaves from the soap burn she is still ballin....with some sexy sexy clones...but i will for sure keep that in mind...


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 26, 2008)

lol!! " shes still ballin " 
ahah
thats cute...

hey but yeah, i mist my clones,, clones dont yet having a root system to absorb water from their medium so u need to do this to assist them.. what i meant by i never foliar feed my plants is exactly that.. now i know of many people that do, and many people that dont. im not saying who is right or wrong.. im just saying i personally only give them nutes threw the roots.. (cuz it doesnt exactly rain fertilizer in nature) ..

on a side note, i also avoid the foliar feeding due to my 430 hps.. misting plants under this type of light would definately cause the droplets/prisms of water to magnify the lights and create burns.. but your using CFLs right? they are not high intensity so u shouldnt have too much to worry about on that end.. 

just go with whats workin for you.. if u give her a mist and Elizabeth reaches out to u and says THANK YOU than ur doing what she wants.. your doing a fine job, i was just merely comparing notes with you.. in my experience i do not foliar feed.. roots are meant to pull nutrients from the surrounding soil..


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

Derti do use cfls and I know I could never spray near hid lites. And for any noobs I do my true misting away from the lite under the leave on top all over and I alway juice up whatvr is growing up the middle but this is just me and I got a way with girls lol lol
Plus I just think she likes to be really wet and played with a lot like her Momma.


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 26, 2008)

now that sounds inviting


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 27, 2008)

So when do we get our next update?


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 27, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> So when do we get our next update?


lol lol I did one on monday always do one on monday with pics and new news.....Im fimming and cloning today so I will take pics and update this evening.....bushy looks soooo yummmy ummmmm Im a lil envious.....


----------



## Muddy Paws (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice lil grow you have goin there, Miss Pink..I'll check back on your update!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 27, 2008)

good luck with the clones....I'm glad I cloned my female cause I ended up with a lot of males...Now I have 4 ladies b/c of the clones...


----------



## willgrow1day (Feb 27, 2008)

come to think ive got wheels on my grow box


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 27, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:


> Nice lil grow you have goin there, Miss Pink..I'll check back on your update!


thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 27, 2008)

willgrow1day said:


> come to think ive got wheels on my grow box


wheels rock it really makes things easier huh??


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 27, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> good luck with the clones....I'm glad I cloned my female cause I ended up with a lot of males...Now I have 4 ladies b/c of the clones...


Ahh hun, I saw that about all those boys in journal...I feel really positive....I have my clone box ready to go Im just waitin for my roomie to get home so I have an extra set of hands if I need them....Ill let you know....maybe keep that one new girl that you are putting under there in veg for a week or so and pull some more clones....my prayer is to not go from seeds again!!


----------



## s|ean (Feb 27, 2008)

what now? I've read everything from the soap incident and hazy's filrtacious comments to your fimming.  Your plant is growing so cleanly and full. Looks like your a professional  thanks for all the help too.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 27, 2008)

So tonite I commenced with Elizabeth's first cloning...I blended a DYI clone chamber from dertmagert and a couple of different styles I found in the GROWFAQ..my container is a bit smaller than dertmagert's but I knew I could improvise with a flora lite...and I got the cling wrap on top from a dyi in the grow faq that uses an aquarium.

You will notice that though I lined my *PINK* clone chamber with white contact paper light still came through so I improvised the perlite that dertmagert used for moisture and to hold up his clones by using more in my container to actually bury the peat/clone package thereby blocking any additional light penetrating the chamber.

So pretty much like the others water, rootech rooting gel, alchohol to clean razor blade and scissors, peat pellets in warm water, and misting bottle.

I mostly cut clones that were either getting very little light and kinda headed towards shitty or that were less that five inches from the screen as I need those longer what are now full branches with multiple leaf sites to come up through my screen to be budsites. right???
So:

Placed pellets in warm water
Planned my cuts based on above listed criteria
Made cut
Place clone directly into water
Squeezed out pellet and used a chopstick to poke a little hole in swollen peat pellet
Dipped clone in rooting gel
Trimmed lower leaves
Dipped in rooting gel 1 more time
Gently ease clone into opened peat pellet
Squeezed pellet around clone and secured it to hold clone
Misted with a blend of water and liquid karma
Repeated for all clones exactly then placed in clone chamber...misted the hell out of it....placed cling wrap on top with about a 1 inch opening for fresh air...taped back part of cling wrap so I can open up front part.

Popped it up on the top shelf above their Momma...with the door almost completly closed the temps run about 78-80 with humidity in the 60-70 all of which I hope to help my clones up top...Elizabeth's temps always run in the mid 70's and humidity in the mid 50-60's with the door open a bit more. I sealed up the closet pretty tight last night for two different hours to test my temps and I ran between 80-85 but with the crack Im just where I want to be.

The light above the babies is a flora despite what it looks like. 

Oh and I also pulled back Elizabeth's top hairs and fimmed her the best I could, I maybe could have went a millimeter shorter but oh well...then I misted the hell out of her and tucked here and there to get my new branches the most light exposure...

I think thats all....oh and I found my ph test kits I have one for my pool and one for fish tanks...so I used both...and with all my nutes in my water I am riding in the perfect zone 6.6 ish...well now I looked at my notes and that maybe what its perfect for soil soooo SOMEBODY let me know if thats wrong...but she looks great and is thriving as always...


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 27, 2008)

s|ean said:


> what now? I've read everything from the soap incident and hazy's filrtacious comments to your fimming.  Your plant is growing so cleanly and full. Looks like your a professional  thanks for all the help too.


ha ha I do have a saucy grow journal huh? Im excited to see what happens with my first round of clones...they definetly arent the best of my plant but I just wanna see what happens w/them..Im heading to bed so I will answer your pm in the morning..


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

Okay so I took 7 clones....those were also like 7 of my shittiest of shitty clones prospect.....I took them because they would have died eventually from no light and I needed to practice cloning and at least have one that I could use to force flower to verify Elizabeth...

SOOOOOO......I lost 3 of the clones already........once I fully had my eyes open and my contacts in I sat down to inspect the box and removed the 3 dead ones.....My peat sack if you will were pretty dry on all of the clones......after removing the dead ones, I sprayed the sack the walls the perlite everything...it was clearly a moisture issue. I also made a little ditch in the perlite for the 4 clones to sit where they arent really buried any more so I can spray that sack, lol I love say sack ha ha.
Plus I dont know what I was thinking but Im like in one of the driest places on earth, so instead of doing the 1 inch of fresh air with the cling wrap I coverd the whole thing in cling wrap Im nuts if I dont do that they will be dry in an hour...so we will see.....with the 4 champions I have left...


----------



## jackinthebox (Feb 28, 2008)

hey pink, try and removing alot of the excess foliage on those plants. Otherwise its going to take the plant a while to gain enough root structure to support it. There is way to much on your clones, they will surely die before the plant can support them. 

Also, when you posted on my thread, I wasnt trying to be a jerk to ya, I was just trying to let you know. It came out in a negative tone I guess. sorry about it though.

But deffently remove most of that foliage from your clones.

Goodluck mate <3


----------



## jackinthebox (Feb 28, 2008)

Some of them have side branches coming off of them, you should remove those deffently. And then trim some of the top leafs. 

Next time try and perhaps take smaller clones, some of the clones you took, you could have actually taken clones from those. Also you dont want them to be so tall, usually under 6 inches.

Hope they make it <3


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Pink, when I did my clones all I did was cut them properly, dipped in water then rooting hormone powder then in a saturated peat pellet surrounded in soil in the bucket its gonna grow in.I kept the soil moist the whole time (not too wet) and kept them outta direct light for a few days (not dark, just not under my 400 M/H) I also trimmed most of the fan leaves off except the top 2 nodes. after about 3 or 4 days I put them under the light and they showed signs of Improvement within a week.3 outta 4 clones made it. The one that died was my fault messin' around with some nutes...don't give 'em nutes right off the bat...It was a test for me.. But this method was very easy and it worked great.


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 28, 2008)

great job girl! .. i like it.. i love it..

sorry to hear about your misfortune with the 3 that died.. 

i see youve already came to a conclusion as to why they died.. moisture..
if you open the container too much then u lose the humidity in the air and it doesnt give u the desired effect u want.. u should only open it once a day just to waft out the stale air ( they dont need fresh air, they need humidity, but a daily exhaust of the air is beneficial ) 
the walls on your chamber should constantly have droplets of water on them without u having to place them there.. this is a sure sign that u have created the desired humidity chamber.. ( sometimes when i open my box i have a drop or two of water fall from the top from all the humidity ) 

i dont know if lining the box with paper is whats causing the problem.. the paper is definately absorbing some of the water . 

as far as the cuttings ... they look fine to me.. i dont see side branching (maybe i overlooked ) but i do see leaves.. they should be okay like that but if your having problems then i would do as jackinthebox says and trim the leaves.. just cut them in half ( like if your were cutting each of your fingers off at the knuckle ) 

all looks good but may i ask, why did u not just mount a light to the lid of the box?


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> great job girl! .. i like it.. i love it..
> 
> sorry to hear about your misfortune with the 3 that died..
> 
> ...


I did figure out the moisture thing and later when I went to check and I removed the cling wrap warm moist air came out....the contact paper isnt absorbing the water its doing just what you said it should have droplets on it the whole time....the whole thing is working great now...I didnt mount the light (if you could hear me theres a whine in my voice...) cuz I didnt want a huge box and the light I found was too big for my box the smaller ones looked to small and I already had that lamp and another floro bulb that I coulda used so I improvised.....


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you see my toes??? I did that special for you lol lol


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 28, 2008)

oh and if u need someone to come run a couple screws for ya ::


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> oh and if u need someone to come run a couple screws for ya ::


where is my special video??


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 28, 2008)

well, to tell u the truth, i would have prefered to use a smaller box.. trust me.. but its the only size one i could find that would house a 2ft floro.. im thinking that you could get by in that size box just by mounting a CFL in the lid... u should have your roomate do it for u.. unless u want me to stop by.. i got all the tools and everything. =)


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 28, 2008)

lol.. i meant a video about CLONING you perv! =)


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> well, to tell u the truth, i would have prefered to use a smaller box.. trust me.. but its the only size one i could find that would house a 2ft floro.. im thinking that you could get by in that size box just by mounting a CFL in the lid... u should have your roomate do it for u.. unless u want me to stop by.. i got all the tools and everything. =)


I think I that light is workin good now...trust me...if you want Ill take a pic and show you how moist it is...


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> lol.. i meant a video about CLONING you perv! =)


no you didnt now I want my video NOW


----------



## GrowinFlorida (Feb 28, 2008)

Looking so nice. You sure are keeping them happy.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

happy and positive thats how i roll.........on my scrog go cart...


----------



## #1accordfamily (Feb 28, 2008)

liz is looking pretty


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> liz is looking pretty


oh thank you so much....

btw the way my clone chamber has turned into the coolest thing...when I lift up the cling wrap it is so warm and moist in there....yea!!


----------



## #1accordfamily (Feb 28, 2008)

"it is so warm and moist in there"

haha that made me laugh

whats the humidity and temp? have u checked yet? just throw your tools in there


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> "it is so warm and moist in there"
> 
> haha that made me laugh
> 
> whats the humidity and temp? have u checked yet? just throw your tools in there


I havent checked maybe tomorrow...what I know is the other 3 didnt make it 8 hours and these 4 are rockin like they are on a porch in the middle of a hot humid summer swattin flies in southern arkansas.......


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 28, 2008)

hey i just found this............... what a great idea!!!!! Hope those clones work out and the mommy plant looks nice!! wish i had the patience to veg for that long


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 28, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey i just found this............... what a great idea!!!!! Hope those clones work out and the mommy plant looks nice!! wish i had the patience to veg for that long


Sometimes it doesnt seem like its been that long but then sometimes it does....it has been so blissful....my life changed a great deal in the month that she was first born and I focused on her so much I honestly dont know what I would have done without her but I do get anxious to flower, but she changes everyday so how much more instant gratification can I ask for? I have to admit I am on the fence and I may leap to hps for flowering....i love cfls but if I really want my small rotation to work out to keep up with my smoking desires only then I think I may have to upgrade so I can have my cfls that i would use in flower to keep my clones veggin for a hot minute...but i really understand how to get the most out of all the qualities of a cfl for veg and i wont change that..


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 29, 2008)

Good morning....just a quick update ...

Elizabeth is doing very well and not showing any signs of stress from the cloning or the fimming....where I fimmed doesnt look to cute mind you but she is fimmed.....her main stem however is gotten to be like 1 1/2 above the screen so tomorrow or tonite I will do my first bending of my stem to fasten it down...Im so excited!!! of couse when I was standing there wallago i tried to bend it over and she is so cool she just bent right on over like a good girl.....I love this plant.....
BABIES....4 healthy happy clone babies are warm in their tropical clone chamber happy as hell showing good signs.....

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 29, 2008)

can u post some pics? i want to see your FIM job.. . =)


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 29, 2008)

I will later it looks really stupid so Im kinda ashamed to show it..


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 29, 2008)

what do u mean it looks stupid.. its a cut!! its not supposed to look glorious until the new growth occurs.. then lets see u say it looks stupid! 

i just want to see where u made the cut... and im sure many other viewers who are learning from this journal would like to see as well


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 29, 2008)

did u see in my video update yesterday that Stump where i made my cut? see how FAT the stalk got and how many branches are coming outta there?


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 29, 2008)

You just want all the kids to laugh at me...

Im not sure I should have even done it...look at this thought process where I made that cut is the main stalk in another day or so Im going to bend it and tie it down and begin working through the screen...then magically from that is going to be 2 new stalks?? that are going to be shooting out of the middle of a branch that I am training??? I really feel like Im just f*cking this all up and when I look at her I think oh well if she doesnt make it.... the last one is of the stalk or whatev that Im about to bend....I did the best I could go easy on me...


----------



## #1accordfamily (Feb 29, 2008)

your on the right track. u ought to see mine after LST. its crazy


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 29, 2008)

thats beautiful!! now u just wait and see how the plant reacts.. in a couple days expect atleast 2 shoots to start from that site


----------



## GiggleGirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Pink, 
Mine looked even stupider (lol) after I FIMed it. The ones I topped looked great immediately and I had enormous regret. It's been about a week now and it's starting to grow from there, so I am beginning to have hope again! Moral?: I guess... don't worry-- I doubt it's a big conspiracy (by our dealers) to have us mess up our plants! Hope all goes well with the nifty cart!

GG


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 29, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> thats beautiful!! now u just wait and see how the plant reacts.. in a couple days expect atleast 2 shoots to start from that site


Thank you for being so sweet!!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 29, 2008)

GiggleGirl said:


> Hey Pink,
> Mine looked even stupider (lol) after I FIMed it. The ones I topped looked great immediately and I had enormous regret. It's been about a week now and it's starting to grow from there, so I am beginning to have hope again! Moral?: I guess... don't worry-- I doubt it's a big conspiracy (by our dealers) to have us mess up our plants! Hope all goes well with the nifty cart!
> 
> GG


Thank you so much for your encouraging words!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 29, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> "it is so warm and moist in there"
> 
> haha that made me laugh
> 
> whats the humidity and temp? have u checked yet? just throw your tools in there


I checked tonite and out of the closet with me lifting the cling wrap up to put the meter in there they were about 80 degrees and 75% humidity. I had some stuff to do w/ Elizabeth so I stuck the clone box back under the light w meter inside and when I was done she was running 81-82 degrees and just under 100% humidity...I know Ive admitted to being an over mister but I promise I only misted her this morning and before that was last night before bed and just now about 13 hours later......is my humidity way high? should I lift a corner in my tropics box? they still look good just curious??

I like to lift up Elizabeths big fan leaves and stack them together then lift them up in some way so that the lower actual branches can get light and get to the screen and Im happy to say that they are all about 3-4 inches away and the way beth grows they will all hit the screen next weekend!!! So anyhoo back to the fan leaves when i do this the leaves are cool w/ it but I always manage to tear a leaf here in there when i tie it up in whatever way...the tears dont hurt her but they hurt me so the other day I decided next time I would use gauze and medical tape....so I did that to the last 3 fan leaves that were blocking my branches light...I'll take pics soon but basically I uses a small section of gauze from my first aid kit to wrap around the leaves that were stacked then the medical tape taped to the gauze and up to the screen it worked fabulous and I didnt tear a single leaf!!!! lol


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 1, 2008)

im here...now i have some reading to do !!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 1, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> im here...now i have some reading to do !!


be sure and skip over the various love notes...nighty nighty...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 1, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> be sure and skip over the various love notes...nighty nighty...


that was not to bad.

the clones should do fine in that environment. humidity is key. i try not to mist to much after the first few days. misting i think slows down the rooting of the clone. (misting encourages the cutting to grow and not root). if you can take a dropper full of water to each puck daily if needed for keeping moist. 

i also use FF nutes, so if i can be any help let me know. you will find what your plant likes and not what the schedule says. cant wait for new updates.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 1, 2008)

the clones need the high humidity.. elizabeth does not.... u should probably be at about 50-60% rh in liz's room


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 1, 2008)

and i like 75-90% in my cloning chamber


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 1, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> the clones need the high humidity.. elizabeth does not.... u should probably be at about 50-60% rh in liz's room


Elizabeth is alwyas in the 50-60% humidity and her temps are in the mids 70s-80's depending on how open I leave the door


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 1, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> and i like 75-90% in my cloning chamber


Its only really warm and moist in my pink box!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ha ha











See the pic...Elizabeths closet temp & humidity is drastically lower in her closet but see up top the pink box...thats where its warm and wet.....


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 1, 2008)

ahh i see now.. u meant THAT pink box,.. errr... i knew that


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 1, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> ahh i see now.. u meant THAT pink box,.. errr... i knew that


lol lol it was nice to wake up and see your comments on my phone though...have a good day!!


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 1, 2008)

hey look.. you have exactly 420 posts as of right now... thats it.. dont post anymore! keep it at 420...


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 2, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with you topping, Whens are next update?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 2, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Its only really warm and moist in my pink box!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
naughty girl !! where are you and how are the clones doing ?


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 2, 2008)

i think she took me seriously when i said stay at the 420 mark..

come back pink.. we miss u, and liz


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

Not to much new is going on....Elizabeth is growing well!!! She got her first bend into the screen yesterday...this morning the bent part which is also her top part was all trying to point up towards the sky....

*SCROG GROWERS PLEASE COMMENT ON THIS: the piece that I tied down is long enough to go under the screen but its my top that I fimmed a week or so ago so Im want to know is it okay to leave it how it is above the screen in the light then dip it under the next row when the head will make it to the next screen row or should I go ahead and make it go face down now?? the last picture shows it pointed down into the screen....*

The babies are doing really good......they are starting to yellow a bit to me which I know is normal and Im taking as a good sign that they are beginning their rooting process!!!!

oh yeah as you can see from the pics I added in some homemade co2 this weekend (thats what the bottles in the pot are)....another fun science project...I used the boil the water add sugar cool, then add yeast fill bottles half full then release lids....I placed in side of plant due to the weight and density of co2. Some say shake others dont so of course I shake my bottles to make bubbles go crazy then release the lid again...last night before bed the bottles didnt have much bubble left so I will bump the yeast qty and make'em bubble again. She has some pretty dramatic growth most of the side branches that I thought would get to the screen by next weekend are within like 2 inches now....yea!!

Nutes are running the same with r/o in 1/2 gallon pitcher w:
1/2 teaspoon of FF Grow Big
1/2 teaspoon of Liquid Karma
2 tablespoons of FF Big Bloom
My ph is always pretty perfect in the 6.2-6.6 range

Water/feed every other day in the day in between shes been gettin a lil thirsty so I have been give her a glass of water at night in between. Tomorrow I plan to do a good hearty flush on her I did one about 4 feedings ago not hearty but Im kinda following the feed 4x then flush then feed idea....Oh yeah and where I took clones from last week she has new growth coming around nearly every cut I made....toooo cute!!! to bad I cant wait so those will be clones too!!!

By my calculations if the side branches hit the screen this week and do a bend within the week then Im about 2 weeks from flower. My screen isnt huge so a few bends on all of the branches is what I going for that should give my 50% on a small screen then flower should fill it in. This should fall in line with my hopes that at least one of my clones will root this week and then I will immediately force it to verify that the next month or so is going to be worth it and that Beth is a for sure a girl!!


Pic 1= from behind the bend
pic 2= place where i fim'd and no magic branches are coming from
pic 3= DYI co2 bottle and all fan leaves or solar panels stacked and tied up with gauze
pic 4= first bend
pic 5= top down 
pic 6= sorry another one of 1st bend
pic 7= top up


----------



## doctorD (Mar 3, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Its only really warm and moist in my pink box!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ha ha
> 
> ...


I just wanted to warn you about the lights you have. Back when i first tried growing I had one like yours with a shitty bulb I got from the hardwhare store, anyhow the clamp part came lose and it landed bulb down and it didnt break it just keept glowing away and burned a huge hole through the carpet the padding and then even chared its way halfway through the sub floor I came home to a huge mess and started dumping water on the floor as I didnt know if it was on fire underneith the floor. I just had some boxes over the spot when the landlord came to inspect when I moved he didnt see it till after i moved so....just be carefull with them. Dont be like me and almost burn down an entire apartment bulding.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

things are looking and sounding good !! i love this pic.. looks like she just got out of surgery and now has a yeast infection...j/k. if you have not you can make small holes in the lids to help slow down the release of co2, just a thought.
and the one were you are helping her show her goods... how are the clones and the pink box...i mean in the pink box ??

with the training for the screen i cant be much help just hope the sides catch up from the fim in time. i grow more sog..im lazy and like to clone a lot.

looks good pink !!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I just wanted to warn you about the lights you have. Back when i first tried growing I had one like yours with a shitty bulb I got from the hardwhare store, anyhow the clamp part came lose and it landed bulb down and it didnt break it just keept glowing away and burned a huge hole through the carpet the padding and then even chared its way halfway through the sub floor I came home to a huge mess and started dumping water on the floor as I didnt know if it was on fire underneith the floor. I just had some boxes over the spot when the landlord came to inspect when I moved he didnt see it till after i moved so....just be carefull with them. Dont be like me and almost burn down an entire apartment bulding.


thank you negative nelly I can see it now my perfect dream grow up in smoke....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> things are looking and sounding good !! i love this pic.. looks like she just got out of surgery and now has a yeast infection...j/k. if you have not you can make small holes in the lids to help slow down the release of co2, just a thought.
> and the one were you are helping her show her goods... how are the clones and the pink box...i mean in the pink box ??
> 
> with the training for the screen i cant be much help just hope the sides catch up from the fim in time. i grow more sog..im lazy and like to clone a lot.
> ...


you seem to be very interested in my pink box...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> you seem to be very interested in my pink box...


 
just the one in the closet..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> just the one in the closet..


Oh okay good 2 know cuz the other 1 is a Lil 2 hot 2 handle!


----------



## GiggleGirl (Mar 3, 2008)

This is exciting to watch.. Hope it works great. I have a apretty small space too so I'd love to try it once I get some clones. Lizzie is awesome!
GG


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

GiggleGirl said:


> This is exciting to watch.. Hope it works great. I have a apretty small space too so I'd love to try it once I get some clones. Lizzie is awesome!
> GG


aww thanks....I checked in on your grow today...your doing pretty good yourself!!!


----------



## billybob88 (Mar 3, 2008)

lookin good pink. scrog is the shit isnt it? i remember coming into my grow area during veg. and having like 3 hours of training to do almost every day. like i would be so frantic cause theres just tops everywhere that need to be weaved or tied down. and battling the fact i have 2 totally different strains lol. just got hectic at times. accidentally snapping branches when training. but they always healed back. if you do get a break one time when your training, just take some tape and tape it back up and it will heal within days, and sometimes a growth explosion. take it easy girl


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> lookin good pink. scrog is the shit isnt it? i remember coming into my grow area during veg. and having like 3 hours of training to do almost every day. like i would be so frantic cause theres just tops everywhere that need to be weaved or tied down. and battling the fact i have 2 totally different strains lol. just got hectic at times. accidentally snapping branches when training. but they always healed back. if you do get a break one time when your training, just take some tape and tape it back up and it will heal within days, and sometimes a growth explosion. take it easy girl


so are you going to chill for awhile or are you going to reset and go again?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Oh okay good 2 know cuz the other 1 is a Lil 2 hot 2 handle!


i wonder were i get it from..


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 3, 2008)

wow lookin good i cant wait to watch this grow progress. I love scrog just dont grow that way myself


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

This is very crafty...nice job...rep 4 u


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i wonder were i get it from..


where you get what??? lol Im coming over this weekend I want to smoke some papaya w/ you and do naughty things to get you to give me seeds..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> where you get what??? lol Im coming over this weekend I want to smoke some papaya w/ you and do naughty things to get you to give me seeds..


i have others you can work for also....do you want me to come get you.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

other friends?? lol your pimping me out now?? yes please come and get me do you want to do it Thursday night of Friday?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

or other flavors of bud Im confused???


----------



## billybob88 (Mar 3, 2008)

hahahhahahahhaha rollitup hookups lol.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> hahahhahahahhaha rollitup hookups lol.


oh lol never hook ups they only want to flirt periodically so I will spice up their grow journals with my naughtiness and bump them constantly...lol


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> other friends?? lol your pimping me out now?? yes please come and get me do you want to do it Thursday night of Friday?


no silly all for me..



pinksensa said:


> or other flavors of bud Im confused???


and yes other strains. thursday night is fine.

lets see the clones. im done (high) jacking tonight..that was fun !!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

the clones look dumb now and they are pissing me off....I go through this up and down shit with my plants I think it is a result of my "fuck it attitude" so if they arent doing what I want I go through a fuck it phase and thats where im at w/ those dumb clones today

but here is that funny curve I was telling you about..I put a new looser tie on her original bend so she doesnt end up growing her thickass around it and put another around her very tip to keep her head down not up..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 3, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> the clones look dumb now and they are pissing me off....I go through this up and down shit with my plants I think it is a result of my "fuck it attitude" so if they arent doing what I want I go through a fuck it phase and thats where im at w/ those dumb clones today
> 
> but here is that funny curve I was telling you about..I put a new looser tie on her original bend so she doesnt end up growing her thickass around it and put another around her very tip to keep her head down not up..


im sorry to hear that about your clones. do you have a hydro shop nearby ? i can get you cloning in no time. remember simple. i call it the kiss method when i tell myself...not you.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

yes i have shop oh they are okay i think they will be fine but ill take any advice you have greengod..


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just read your entire journal and it was a blast, the hazy episodes were great lmao and I love the "Pink Box" thing, i will be reading your journal everyday just like i did with robbie82, he inspired me to do this CFL closet grow.... Big Mac, Sneaky and Shorty were bag seeds that i found in my bathroom closet from various bags, it's amazing what they have become


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 3, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> I just read your entire journal and it was a blast, the hazy episodes were great lmao and I love the "Pink Box" thing, i will be reading your journal everyday just like i did with robbie82, he inspired me to do this CFL closet grow.... Big Mac, Sneaky and Shorty were bag seeds that i found in my bathroom closet from various bags, it's amazing what they have become


lol thank you ...it is pretty racy and gets better everyday thank you for tuning in and until next time....


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 4, 2008)

clone pix??????


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 4, 2008)

wooohooo to breaking a 3000 views lol


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi there if you are taking a peep in my journal and you are an experienced grower can you jump over to my friend jamie's journal https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/54369-blueberry-colombian-red-haze-4wks.html and give her advice on adjusting her ph with vinegar..we think thats whats wrong...kisses and thanks for your help!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

plants look awsome good job. and thanks for the comment on the other thread i dont think she will take or advice about the p.h but you have to try lol


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 4, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> plants look awsome good job. and thanks for the comment on the other thread i dont think she will take or advice about the p.h but you have to try lol


she listens to me on everything else why wouldnt she listen...???


----------



## Hobutash (Mar 4, 2008)

love how encouraging you are and how much Elizabeth loves you in return. Hope she keeps up the good work.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> she listens to me on everything else why wouldnt she listen...???


sorry i through she was ignoring me never mind.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 4, 2008)

everyone keeps wanting to see these misfits so here they are....THEY hate me....

I think its been like a week now Id have to read back to be sure...they only thing I can say for them is they have to be doing something cuz when I pick them up they dont sway in the peat pellet they are one with it....so maybe the next few days..

im better at germinating than cloning....if this wasnt cutting a huge amount of time off future veg times I would say f*ck it......


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 4, 2008)

they look great !!! just keep the pucs moist and the humidity above 80%....mine take 7-14 days to root. they look nice and healthy.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 4, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> they look great !!! just keep the pucs moist and the humidity above 80%....mine take 7-14 days to root. they look nice and healthy.


thats pretty much what I do so we will see what the brats will do lol


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 4, 2008)

pink they are doing fine! as long as u dont see them dying then they are doing what they are supposed to.. it will be about a week to ten days (sometimes longer) but once u have them rooted and u throw them in soil- BANG! 

trust me.. your gonna be happy with the results..


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 4, 2008)

speaking of which.. i need to go check mine..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 4, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> pink they are doing fine! as long as u dont see them dying then they are doing what they are supposed to.. it will be about a week to ten days (sometimes longer) but once u have them rooted and u throw them in soil- BANG!
> 
> trust me.. your gonna be happy with the results..


 thanks, its just tough when your used to seeing something like elizabeth that makes dramatic growth improvements everyday....the clones seem pretty boring...but I know there is a huge benefit...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 4, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> thanks, its just tough when your used to seeing something like elizabeth that makes dramatic growth improvements everyday....the clones seem pretty boring...but I know there is a huge benefit...


hahaha// your havent SEEN "dramatic growth" until u see what them lil clones do! u can just about watch them grow once they are starting to take off.. i give em nutes shortly after transplanting them when i start to see that they are ready to grow out.. i find it hard to LST them because they get so freaking strong in the stalk in the first couple weeks.. u can barely bend them.. 
im experimenting with one of my next ones.. i had to press firmly in one spot on the lower stem ( just above the first leaf set ) with my index finger and thumb ( almost pinching but not so hard ) and with my other hand i slowly bent the rest of the plant over.. 

ive heard of people doing a similar approach but actually pinching the spot where i just firmly squeezed.. this is known as supercropping .. there are other approaches of this method too.. 

but thats not what im trying to do.. i just wanted to LST one of these clones and it was so friggin hard cuz the stem is sooo thick


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 4, 2008)

some people pinch the stem a little more than halfway up the plant and let the top fall over... when it grows back up there will be a fat knuckle where the pinch was and it makes the stem get alot thicker


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Hi there if you are taking a peep in my journal and you are an experienced grower can you jump over to my friend jamie's journal https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/54369-blueberry-colombian-red-haze-4wks.html and give her advice on adjusting her ph with vinegar..we think thats whats wrong...kisses and thanks for your help!!


You are sweet. Im thinking about converting over to lesbianism so I can be with you. Lol. Just playing. Thank you pink!!! 
Since I already watered them today before I posted my problem, I am going to wait til tomorrow to try to mess with the ph.

Looks like your grow is going great!!!! .


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You are sweet. Im thinking about converting over to lesbianism so I can be with you. Lol. Just playing. Thank you pink!!!
> Since I already watered them today before I posted my problem, I am going to wait til tomorrow to try to mess with the ph.
> 
> Looks like your grow is going great!!!! .


You dont have to convert its not a religion....you can be with me and still be jamie who loves cock....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You dont have to convert its not a religion....you can be with me and still be jamie who loves cock....


HAHAHA I know its not a religion, I was playing about the conversion. .
But not playing when I say ur the best .


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 5, 2008)

that's why i love pink's journal, reading it is a lot of fun and very educational too........
i'm so happy i found "rollitup", people are friendly and willing to help...


----------



## billybob88 (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah RIU is the shiznito man, snip snap snizzle.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL @ billybob's slang...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

hows the plants doing today hope all is well good luck


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 5, 2008)

dert Im totally freaked about by that picture you have in your post on my thread ewwwwwww!!!


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> everyone keeps wanting to see these misfits so here they are....THEY hate me....
> 
> I think its been like a week now Id have to read back to be sure...they only thing I can say for them is they have to be doing something cuz when I pick them up they dont sway in the peat pellet they are one with it....so maybe the next few days..
> 
> im better at germinating than cloning....if this wasnt cutting a huge amount of time off future veg times I would say f*ck it......


i just wanted to see inside your pink box


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 6, 2008)

did u put your seed under the light straight after germination or when the first shoot sprung up this is my first, only 1 plant i have /3/ 18 watt floresant lamps to start and a 400 watt hps lamp for later on planted germinated seed yesterday now do i light her up now or when first shoot shows thank you


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 6, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> did u put your seed under the light straight after germination or when the first shoot sprung up this is my first, only 1 plant i have /3/ 18 watt floresant lamps to start and a 400 watt hps lamp for later on planted germinated seed yesterday now do i light her up now or when first shoot shows thank you


Go ahead and light it up w/ floros....it could take her awhile to pop otherwise...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 6, 2008)

hey pink.. have u made a decision what your going to do as far as lighting when it comes time to flower?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 6, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> hey pink.. have u made a decision what your going to do as far as lighting when it comes time to flower?


I think im going to do hps like 250 max my space is small...like 5ft high 2 ft deep and 3 feet wide....I think 250 is the biggest I can go...why did you want to send me one???


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 6, 2008)

I just remembered that I didnt check my clones last night and 3 of the 4 have roots yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO i gotta run go get some soil and get those 3 planted!!!!! 

Dert on other plants I leave the peat pellet screen around the puck do you do that or do you remove it???


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 6, 2008)

Ill send you a kiss ...xoxoxo hps i say get a 4 bulb 2ft t5 then u can stop using those cfl and us the T5 for flowing and u never have to change bulbs if u do a mix spectrum example 2 red 2 blue is the best combo i hear.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 6, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I just remembered that I didnt check my clones last night and 3 of the 4 have roots yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO i gotta run go get some soil and get those 3 planted!!!!!
> 
> Dert on other plants I leave the peat pellet screen around the puck do you do that or do you remove it???


im typing one handed... congrats on the roots!! can you take a pic ?

i like to let them root further then just seeing a few popping out before xplanting. this way you have a better chance of them not wilting and having to keep the humidity high after the xplant. almost have to wheen(sp) them off the tit (humidity). hope that makes sense.

 

as far as soil i use FF 1.5cf mixed with Scotts premium top soil 1cf and a bag of shultz perlite, MG perlite will do also. i find the FF a little hot and get almost twice the soil with this mix. i mix my soil in a big rubermaid tub, makes for easy storing and mixing. get ready to get dirty..hope this helps.

forgot about the screen on the puck...no you do not remove it. roots will penatrate through with no problem.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 6, 2008)

my feeding schedule i try and keep is feed,feed,feed,flush. when people say flush they are referring to a 3 times the amount of the size of the pot..1g pot flush with 3g of water..i dont do this unless i see a problem. so as far as my flush feeding i just flush (water) with 2-3 times the amount that i would normally water with. so 1g pots i feed with 16oz of water/nutes...on the straight water feed (flush), i use 2-3 times that. i belive this helps with keeping the soil from salt build up and nute lock out. make sure you keep your ph in check after adding nutes and when just feeding straight water..6.5-6.8 is good.

my, thats a lot. hope this all makes sense.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 6, 2008)

my dear sweet bigmike you do love me huh??? I completely understand the soil instruction...dont really know how to measure cf but Ill guestimate based on what it says on the bag....one of them has a like 2 1/2 inch thick root coming out but the other two just have multiple root tips poking through the screen nothing as narly as the roots you have coming out of the pic of clones you have....Im fine w/ letting them go a bit more to get the roots out...it will save me from having to do a bunch of gardening work today that I hadnt planned on. yea!! and I completely understand the water/feed schedule I just couldnt remember if it was feed 3x then water up or 4x then water up...so Im actually 2 rounds into that schedule w/ my proud momma Elizabeth who is out of freakin control w/ her growth...thanks for all the love!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 6, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> my dear sweet bigmike you do love me huh??? I completely understand the soil instruction...dont really know how to measure cf but Ill guestimate based on what it says on the bag....one of them has a like 2 1/2 inch thick root coming out but the other two just have multiple root tips poking through the screen nothing as narly as the roots you have coming out of the pic of clones you have....Im fine w/ letting them go a bit more to get the roots out...it will save me from having to do a bunch of gardening work today that I hadnt planned on. yea!! and I completely understand the water/feed schedule I just couldnt remember if it was feed 3x then water up or 4x then water up...so Im actually 2 rounds into that schedule w/ my proud momma Elizabeth who is out of freakin control w/ her growth...thanks for all the love!!!


 glad i can help. as far as the soil i mix all at one time. so yes i go by the cf per bag...how long has it been for the cuttings to show roots ? i think you have a breeder. now you can make one of the clones a mom..woot,woot!!

you are welcome!!!!


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 6, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I just remembered that I didnt check my clones last night and 3 of the 4 have roots yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO i gotta run go get some soil and get those 3 planted!!!!!
> 
> Dert on other plants I leave the peat pellet screen around the puck do you do that or do you remove it???



no.. i leave it on..


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 6, 2008)

PINK i love you and ur magical clones yaaaaaa!!! congrats!!!


----------



## MsMILFweed (Mar 6, 2008)

So what's the update here, any new pics?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 6, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Go ahead and light it up w/ floros....it could take her awhile to pop otherwise...


thank you i have and with in hours "sweety" has been born that was fast have picks but dont know how to upload


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 6, 2008)

Attach Files Valid file extensions: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 6, 2008)

when u click reply, below the text field where u type ur reply u should see a box like this 







click that then browse your files to find the photos u want to upload


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 6, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> when u click reply, below the text field where u type ur reply u should see a box like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dertmagert forgot to add to click the *go advanced* option when posting then scroll down..you will see the *manage attachments.*


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 6, 2008)

you know i never even seen that go advanced button till just now.. thats on the quick reply box.. i was referring to when u click  this reply button u see that box... but i think that is the same thing (go advanced)


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 6, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> you know i never even seen that go advanced button till just now.. thats on the quick reply box.. i was referring to when u click  this reply button u see that box... but i think that is the same thing (go advanced)


 
damn !!! been here a year now and have not hit that one time...good call.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 6, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> glad i can help. as far as the soil i mix all at one time. so yes i go by the cf per bag...how long has it been for the cuttings to show roots ? i think you have a breeder. now you can make one of the clones a mom..woot,woot!!
> 
> you are welcome!!!!


 7 days give or take 12 hours


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 6, 2008)

dert and bmike im glad you guys could learn how to use the internet together in my journal...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 6, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> thank you i have and with in hours "sweety" has been born that was fast have picks but dont know how to upload





pinksensa said:


> dert and bmike im glad you guys could learn how to use the internet together in my journal...


*maybe you can try and help then........*


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 6, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> dert and bmike im glad you guys could learn how to use the internet together in my journal...



LOL.. sorry.. hey atleast were bumping your thread.. think of it as commericials


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 6, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> thank you i have and with in hours "sweety" has been born that was fast have picks but dont know how to upload



and see... weve helped somebody in the process..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 6, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> potted tuesday popped today 6pm   sorry pink i must find out how to start my own love you


at the top of the page it says in red in small letters left middle of page grow journals click that then just a little bit below there on the next page more to the left it says "new thread" click that and you can start your own....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 6, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> and see... weve helped somebody in the process..


I was just teasing...and you helped him to post pics of his sprout in my journal not in his own....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 6, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> *maybe you can try and help then........*


ahhh how easily the love fades away.....on..off...

Next---


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 6, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ahhh how easily the love fades away.....on..off...
> 
> Next---


wait !!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 6, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> wait !!!!!


awww i love that!!!!!!! and the pink panther tooo!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Pink!! How are your plants doing?!! Hope you have a fantastic weekend!!!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 7, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hi Pink!! How are your plants doing?!! Hope you have a fantastic weekend!!!!!!


good and bushy as fuck I just read about your ghost which has me freaking out now....I wish I could come hang out w/ you for the weekend....your belly would hurt when I left from laughin soo much!! I may take some pics and put up today but she just keeps bushin out so I dont know if anyone could even tell a diff..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 7, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> good and bushy as fuck I just read about your ghost which has me freaking out now....I wish I could come hang out w/ you for the weekend....your belly would hurt when I left from laughin soo much!! I may take some pics and put up today but she just keeps bushin out so I dont know if anyone could even tell a diff..


I know I read what you wrote!! (funny we went on eachothers thread at the same time) Yea Im sure we would have a blast!! Cant wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 8, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> LOL.. sorry.. hey atleast were bumping your thread.. think of it as commericials


pwned.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 8, 2008)

Umm not to much to report nute program still the same...

She had gotten majorly bushed out in many places and some new branches were above the screen so we did some major training tonite.

I wish i would have taken a before pic of the top but:
1st pic is the before training from the side 
2nd is after training/trimming from side
3rd is what I took off...
4th is top after training...I love how the top looks now....

Now I know that many of you would argue that trimming all those leaves was not a good idea....and maybe it wont be in the long run...I really want to be thinking about flowering in the next few weeks (I feel like Ive been saying that for the last month) my top is what is most important to me and my side branches getting to the screen top...plus I was tired of managing those leaves constantly to get light to my branches...plus if this trimming is going to set me back, I would rather it do it now then when I get to flowering....based on what I know (for SCROGS only) I think I did good by getting some of that manicuring out of the way now...

The clones are still doing well...the lil shorty still doesnt have roots but the 3 other ones do....one of them's roots are getting really out there and the other 2 are getting out there...I fo sho going to get the 1 w/ fat roots in some dirt on monday.

OH yeah and Im doing bigmike dirt this time.....I am still fighting a fucking bug problem I had them all gone now the new group is here and Im not dealing w/ fucking bugs again...so if bigmike dirt doesnt give me bugs that is what I will do from now on if it does then I may microwave some pink dirt....

Im sorry for sounding so grumpy but seasonal allergy/sinuses are killing me and I feel so gross....it sucks I cant taste anything...and at times my eyes hurt so bad I just cry...I just got this new smoke...afghani/big bud I cant taste it and what I taste, tastes weird, I had to have the roomie describe the taste and smell to me..(envy envy envy)...I even tried to look it up on the web to see what it tasted like...ughhhhh...but I really do feel so much better after some new meds...I hate taking pills unless its for recreation.....think happy thoughts so itll go away...

Can somebody give me some advise on if 250 hps is too much or just right for my closet space? The very last pic is my space from the top of my screen to where I would hang the light. The space is about 2 ft deep 3 ft wide and maybe 6ft from floor to where those lights are hanging from...if you need exact measurements I can go get them but let me know what you think I would be fine w/ a 100 w.....


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 8, 2008)

a 250w should suit that plant nicely. i mean you should be able to fit more than 1 plant under a 250, so you will have some wasted light, but the heat from them is very mild. even a 400 would work, but lets not over do it. keep it up, late


----------



## doctorD (Mar 8, 2008)

It sucks that you dont feel good. I think the 250 would be a good choice unless you wanted to do some venting but even then 400 would be over kill.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 8, 2008)

yeah i think a 250 is what u should go with in that area.. should get some nice fat buds


----------



## Dr.dirt (Mar 8, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Can somebody give me some advise on if 250 hps is too much or just right for my closet space? The very last pic is my space from the top of my screen to where I would hang the light. The space is about 2 ft deep 3 ft wide and maybe 6ft from floor to where those lights are hanging from...if you need exact measurements I can go get them but let me know what you think I would be fine w/ a 100 w.....


 
I say go for the 400 if you have enough ventilation. I have a 400 in a closet space tighter than your and it works well. It really doesn't put out that much heat, nothing a few fans can't remedy.

Also I was wondering how long you are letting you baby veg before you switch to 12/12? Mine are just at 4 weeks and a few inches from the screen, but since im doing two plants I can't afford to let the screen fill too much or I will run out of room!


----------



## billybob88 (Mar 8, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Umm not to much to report nute program still the same...
> 
> She had gotten majorly bushed out in many places and some new branches were above the screen so we did some major training tonite.
> 
> ...


looking good pink. and dont worry trimming those fans wont hurt. just use good judgement. take some to clear it out a lil. but not enough to hurt the plant. but in scrog, its imperative to trim fan leaves. not all, but alot. 

I have a 250 mh and love it. it doesnt get real hot, hps's are cooler than mh's too. your girl will go apeshit when she gets a 250 over her. Also I wouldnt flower yet. youve still got alot of holes to work with


----------



## billybob88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Dr.dirt said:


> I say go for the 400 if you have enough ventilation. I have a 400 in a closet space tighter than your and it works well. It really doesn't put out that much heat, nothing a few fans can't remedy.
> 
> Also I was wondering how long you are letting you baby veg before you switch to 12/12? Mine are just at 4 weeks and a few inches from the screen, but since im doing two plants I can't afford to let the screen fill too much or I will run out of room!


let the screen fill to at least 60% b4 flipping. what strain are you using?


----------



## Dr.dirt (Mar 8, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> let the screen fill to at least 60% b4 flipping. what strain are you using?


thanks billy bob
Original Blueberry from BC bud depot, check out my journal


----------



## billybob88 (Mar 8, 2008)

Dr.dirt said:


> thanks billy bob
> Original Blueberry from BC bud depot, check out my journal


 I just got done scrogging 8 DP strawberry coughs and 4 DP blueberries under 1500 watts. honestly with the blueberry, i would fill the screen to AT LEAST 60% cause the stretch wont be that much. with a strain like stawberry cough that is more sativa dominant. i would only train til about 75-80% cause the stretch is alot more in the sativa varieties compared to the indica. I'll check out your scrog. I let my plants veg 9 weeks in the screen. meaning the vegged for 9 more weeks once the top hit the screen.

without overcrowding, i would say u would want probly one top per every 2 holes in the screen. depending on the size of your holes. i used 2x3 inch holes. some places would have 3 tops coming out of each hole, some would have none. just plan where you want each top to go to receive maximum light. i trained alot of tops towards the center of the screen underneath the bulb, instead of oustide where the light wasnt as intense. think about where you want each top to go. that will improve your success in a scrog. i just kinda went willy nilly with it cause i had 12 mofo plants to train contstantly.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 9, 2008)

Good morning good morning I feel so much better!!!

Thanks for all the advice on the 250 looks like the one Ill go w/.

Thank you SCROG KING BB for stopping by, no I dont plan to flower untill all those side branches hit and bend on the screen. 

After the major trimming Elizabeth seem really happy, all the lil branches are so excited to have so much light. I still have fan leaves above the screen that are being tucked under for the side branches to get light but all of the big fan leaves below the screen are gone....so now I have branches and clones uses energy down there...I think Ill be okay she is a trooper and tends to roll w/ what I give her...

Without looking back I would say that from seedling maturationt (3-4th growth week) till now is about 7-9 weeks Ive been vegging but Im patient and really want my screen to fill in well...

thanks again for all the feedback


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 9, 2008)

my god! that stem is thicker than a jar of peanut butter... wow.. good job!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 9, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> my god! that stem is thicker than a jar of peanut butter... wow.. good job!


your being sarcastic....its not bigger than a jar of peanut butter


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 9, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> your being sarcastic....its not bigger than a jar of peanut butter


Does look nice a fat though!!! Good job Pink !


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 9, 2008)

sheesh. not the jar.. just the peanut butter.. u know. like a metaphor.. peanut butter = thick... man i smoke too much pot.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 9, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Does look nice a fat though!!! Good job Pink !


thank you!!! are your girls still doing good after the scare last week w/ the flush??


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 9, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> sheesh. not the jar.. just the peanut butter.. u know. like a metaphor.. peanut butter = thick... man i smoke too much pot.


makes perfect sense now lol crazy dert!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 9, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> thank you!!! are your girls still doing good after the scare last week w/ the flush??


You are very welcome .
One of them is not yet fully recovered but the rest are well. Thanks for asking! I really havent been able to tend to them that much besides a peek in and water because my daughter STILL has a friend here from her slumber party friday.


----------



## apollo19 (Mar 9, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Can somebody give me some advise on if 250 hps is too much or just right for my closet space? The very last pic is my space from the top of my screen to where I would hang the light. The space is about 2 ft deep 3 ft wide and maybe 6ft from floor to where those lights are hanging from...if you need exact measurements I can go get them but let me know what you think I would be fine w/ a 100 w.....



Hey Pink, 

Once again, my hos and I thank you for saving them. I've attached a pic for your viewing pleasure. This is one of Bertha's nicer buds!

In response to your question, I don't think 250w HPS is too much. I have 1000w in a space smaller than that! But, I also have it venting with a vortex fan, and it's in a nice, cool area.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 9, 2008)

apollo19 said:


> Hey Pink,
> 
> Once again, my hos and I thank you for saving them. I've attached a pic for your viewing pleasure. This is one of Bertha's nicer buds!
> 
> In response to your question, I don't think 250w HPS is too much. I have 1000w in a space smaller than that! But, I also have it venting with a vortex fan, and it's in a nice, cool area.


I am sooo freakin happy for you and thanks so much for sharing that fatties bud w/ me!!!


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 9, 2008)

Pink i wana buy your puppy  hes so cute haha i miss having a dog.. 

And of course liz is looking beautiful.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 10, 2008)

Definetly go with a 250w. It would go perfect with the one plant in that space. I have 1k on four plants in a 2x4 foot section and all is well as long as the ventilation is good. I'm glad ya feel better!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 10, 2008)

1 of 4 clones the smallest (and someone had piped in when I first took the clones that I had taken them to tall and next time to take them shorter) the shortest still has yet to show any roots.

2 of 3 clones w/ roots are still pretty short so Im going to let them sit for another day in the moist pink box.

1 of 3 clones w/ the narliest roots went to soil today......her name is Marybeth........lol and she is in the fireplace where Elizabeth started lol lol....Ill take a pic later but she is just under a floro bulb with a starbucks plastic venti tea glass upside down on her to get her weaned off the humidity for a day or two....everything Ive read says clones are pretty mature so when Elizabeth got her nutes today Marybeth got a drink tooo.....so we will see what comes of Marybeth....she is so robust she would make a great Momma but I had really wanted to take my first rooted clone and force it to validate sex of Elizabeth, so I dunno maybe one of the next clones, I just cant think of taking Marybeth and forcing her at all....


----------



## Dr.dirt (Mar 10, 2008)

i would just like to say thankyou pink for the idea of the grow cart. i had to use your idea and build myself a cart of sorts. glad to see you at least got one clone good clone from the first try. Got myself some rooting gel today and will be trying it out in the near future


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 10, 2008)

uhh huh huh ...moist pink box...uhh huh huh


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 10, 2008)

great looking lady pink!

what are ur temps like?

as far as the HID, think "heat" and everything else will fall into place. also consider light leaks, power consumption and distance from the bulb to the plant.

I agree that right now a 400W would be a lil overkill for just one plant, but if u think "10 grows ahead" U wont regret it.

great job so far.
best of luck to ya

S4$


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 10, 2008)

Dr.dirt said:


> i would just like to say thankyou pink for the idea of the grow cart. i had to use your idea and build myself a cart of sorts. glad to see you at least got one clone good clone from the first try. Got myself some rooting gel today and will be trying it out in the near future


Oh great, glad you could use the cart idea....all my clones turned out, its just I want their roots to really come out before I plant them so 1 was only ready for that today...the others really soon


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 10, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> great looking lady pink!
> 
> what are ur temps like?
> 
> ...


my temps where in my grow area??? they are always about 75-78 degrees...my *humidity* has been lower lately in the mid 50% but thats expected where I live....in the pink box the temps run about 80-87 w/ a 100% humidity...does that answer your question?

I went to the sto today and sourced out a 250 hood,ballast, and bulb....long term I plan to be running max 4 girls through flowering at a time....I dont do this for income its TRULY a hobby and for personal use so I think 250 will prolly be my max, I plan to use the same closet and different SCROG versions for the life of my hobbie so I think that because my growing plane is horizontal regardless of 1-4 plants I am still needing the same amount of light coverage versus if I was a vertical grower.....thank for the compliments though


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 10, 2008)

Here she is pretty Miss Marybeth.....




P.S. Elizabeth the rockstar is bushed out on top even more than she was two days ago....she took the fan leaves being removed like a champion.....she is soo fucking awesome and I am so lucky to have these thriving clones from the easiest plant on the planet!!!!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 10, 2008)

You are so brilliant. I am naming all my planties next time. I just call em my bitches or my planties. Mary Beths looking pretty healthy.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 10, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You are so brilliant. I am naming all my planties next time. I just call em my bitches or my planties. Mary Beths looking pretty healthy.


thank you angel face!!! have you caught on that this is going to be the legion of BETH's after their momma Elizabeth?? Marybeth is very healthy, Im really excited again...its like when Elizabeth was little and I would just sit and stare at her...Im like that now w/ Marybeth


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 10, 2008)

Haha you are like me. Sometimes I just sit there are stare at my ladies. Then Ill snap up like what in the hell are you doing?! Ha.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 10, 2008)

The next one could be sarah beth or maybe lilly beth hahaha, Just throwing em out there.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 10, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Haha you are like me. Sometimes I just sit there are stare at my ladies. Then Ill snap up like what in the hell are you doing?! Ha.


I love when we are taggin each others journals at the same time!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 10, 2008)

I know huh. We crack me up. HAHA.


Im blazed.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW I just rolled the page on my page, I hadnt looked down there in awhile and noticed all the REPS from you guys thank you so much!!!!! big smiles~now Ima smoke this big ol bowl of afghani big bud to you my pals who read my saucy journal and lend me your kind words. kisses kisses and heres a little boob flash...oh well it was so quick you missed... muah!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 11, 2008)

woo yeah boob flash!


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 11, 2008)

happy.fuzz said:


> woo yeah boob flash!


Haha i agree man ...WOOO YEAHHH


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 11, 2008)

good morning pink. im back...long weekend, lots of fun and drama. im glad to see the clones are doing well.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 11, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> WOW I just rolled the page on my page, I hadnt looked down there in awhile and noticed all the REPS from you guys thank you so much!!!!! big smiles~now Ima smoke this big ol bowl of afghani big bud to you my pals who read my saucy journal and lend me your kind words. kisses kisses and heres a little boob flash...oh well it was so quick you missed... muah!


bwuahahahahahaahahaha....even at 943 you crack me up. *Boob flash.* Hahahaha.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 11, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> good morning pink. im back...long weekend, lots of fun and drama. im glad to see the clones are doing well.


Good to see you, Im glad you had a good time this weekend.


Marybeth is doing wonderful today....Im going to begin cutting back on the humidity today....like now Ive take her cup off the top, so Ill play it by ear.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 11, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> bwuahahahahahaahahaha....even at 943 you crack me up. *Boob flash.* Hahahaha.


of course I wake up this morning im like boob flash? did I flash my boobs....lol then I read back 

lmao jamie the funny thing is how much I crack myself up!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 11, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> of course I wake up this morning im like boob flash? did I flash my boobs....lol then I read back
> 
> lmao jamie the funny thing is how much I crack myself up!!!!


I do that all the time... Im like "what in the eff are they talking about...then Ill see what I posted. I think that may be a hint I smoke too much. HAHA. .


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 11, 2008)

I am so excited about all these side branches coming through and about all my upcoming bends that I had to share can you see the difference from Saturday when I trimmed her down and today??


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 11, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I am so excited about all these side branches coming through and about all my upcoming bends that I had to share can you see the difference from Saturday when I trimmed her down and today??


I do! She looks more organized if that makes sense... Youve def got me intersted in SCROG!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 11, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I do! She looks more organized if that makes sense... Youve def got me intersted in SCROG!


I cant wait to see buds floating all along the top of it jamie thats what Im stoked about that and never having to worry about the light penetrating anything other than that horizontal surface....Elizabeth is doing that all off of 3 100 w cfls lmao


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 11, 2008)

looking beautiful in the pics dam good job your doing  hope my grow looks as healthy as yours


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 11, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I cant wait to see buds floating all along the top of it jamie thats what Im stoked about that and never having to worry about the light penetrating anything other than that horizontal surface....Elizabeth is doing that all off of 3 100 w cfls lmao


Well she is looking great! Cfls or not.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 11, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> looking beautiful in the pics dam good job your doing  hope my grow looks as healthy as yours


Aww thank you so much, read my journal youll see that I didnt do anything dramatic, really I just kept it simple and thats the secret to my great grow..


----------



## billybob88 (Mar 11, 2008)

very good pink. lots of training to come. most of those tops are about an inch of growth away to start bending into different holes. if you got any ? about scrog u know who to hit up lol.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 11, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> very good pink. lots of training to come. most of those tops are about an inch of growth away to start bending into different holes. if you got any ? about scrog u know who to hit up lol.


thank you sir and I do know who to hit up I also know who to hit up if I want some holy guacamole smoke to lol lol


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 11, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I am so excited about all these side branches coming through and about all my upcoming bends that I had to share can you see the difference from Saturday when I trimmed her down and today??



so u like how that topping turned out eh? good job. she looks beautiful..
when u planning on sexing? u gonna throw a clone into 12/12 ?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 11, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> so u like how that topping turned out eh? good job. she looks beautiful..
> when u planning on sexing? u gonna throw a clone into 12/12 ?


I am going to put a clone in 12/12 I just for some reason dont want to do it to Marybeth maybe whoever goes to soil next I will send to 12/12......she was practically born w/ preflowers though and I just really believe in my heart that she is a girl


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 11, 2008)

let's all hope she is a girl


----------



## doctorD (Mar 11, 2008)

My blueberry clones were the same way. they had been on 18hr all thier life, but still had pistols. Its srange though they have been on 12hr for a week and dont see them as much now...Well honestly I havent really looked ive been so busy with everything else in life.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 11, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> let's all hope she is a girl


cuz you want to see her pink box...lol did you start those nutes? I was way high last night I should have told you to ease them into the grow big thats what people say I didnt do that I just went at it...lol but as you can see I play mostly by pinks rules....btw while you were at work I was helping your gf w/ her pink box...lmao


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 11, 2008)

doctorD said:


> My blueberry clones were the same way. they had been on 18hr all thier life, but still had pistols. Its srange though they have been on 12hr for a week and dont see them as much now...Well honestly I havent really looked ive been so busy with everything else in life.


ohhh thats the only thing I dont look forward to about flowering is not being able to see Elizabeth for 12 hours .....Im actually pretty proud of myself a little bit after i started Elizabeth I planted 2 other seeds and they sprouted but they were mutants and after a week or so I was like fuk this this is to much so I gave the mutants to my roomie those bitches are so fucked up I do crazy shit to them just to see what will happen....anyway Im proud that I have Elizabeth, Marybeth and the clones all going and I dont feel overwhellmed yeah....


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 11, 2008)

lol, lol, no wonder she didn't want to rub the stem tonite
it's ok, it is you miss Pink, I hope someday I catch you both so I can at least watch you both work on the pink boxes.........lmfao
and yes I did not go full strengh with the nutes and my babies seem to love everything new they've gotten lately
thank you so much for sharing the knowledge...
come see my babies
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/54591-first-closet-grow-need-help.html
dark star


----------



## yourboy333 (Mar 11, 2008)

is it a female or a male????????


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

any new pic's comming? plants looking nice good luck


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

dertmagert said:


>


 
I love your new avatar!!!!


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope u read that because it does say that those STD's are found more in BLACK girls than white and Hispanic hehe WTF there is something fucked up there dont you think... hmmmm


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> I hope u read that because it does say that those STD's are found more in BLACK girls than white and Hispanic hehe WTF there is something fucked up there dont you think... hmmmm


not only did i not read it I wish the guy would delete the post I dont want links to std articles in my grow journal people just pop in and they are like what and they read back a million pages and they no one understands...please delete that post sir...


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> not only did i not read it I wish the guy would delete the post I dont want links to std articles in my grow journal people just pop in and they are like what and they read back a million pages and they no one understands...please delete that post sir...


Haha u tell him pink this is a grow journal man not a advertisement page for std's i agree...pink just to let you know my plants are kicking ass right now they are alot better ill send u a picture tomarrow of them. peace


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Haha u tell him pink this is a grow journal man not a advertisement page for std's i agree...pink just to let you know my plants are kicking ass right now they are alot better ill send u a picture tomarrow of them. peace


oh thats good you didnt give them any rubbing alchohol with a double shot of grow big in it this week, yet???


----------



## mistaropa (Mar 12, 2008)

deleted as by popular demand  grow grow grow


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

mistaropa said:


> deleted as by popular demand  grow grow grow


thank you aww see you made a friend for life and now you can ask me anything ever!!!!


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> oh thats good you didnt give them any rubbing alchohol with a double shot of grow big in it this week, yet???


HAHA WTF yea yea yea am sorry all powerfull god growing hehe


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> HAHA WTF yea yea yea am sorry all powerfull god growing hehe


hazy I just love playing with you like a lil brother you are the only person i give direct hell to dont you know thats my way of saying I love you? and i let you give me shit so dont be a punk and forget to call me the all powerful grow princess


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 12, 2008)

Haha you keep distracting me haha i am tring to study for a Exam i have tomarrow haha... leave me alone you mean green plant growing machine hehe


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

thats Princess Grow to you...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> thats Princess Grow to you...


Thats right, let him know whos in charge...hahaha. .


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 12, 2008)

THats it am getting jumped now haha i give up am going to bed hahaha talk to you tomarrow


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Thats right, let him know whos in charge...hahaha. .


jamie do you like my new avatar its my ode to you the girl from hawaii

oh gosh im so high heheheeee


----------



## billybob88 (Mar 12, 2008)

i miss hawaii..... i wish the sun was out so i could take solar rips. i hate smoking with a lighter.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> i miss hawaii..... i wish the sun was out so i could take solar rips. i hate smoking with a lighter.


dont cry there could be worse things..


----------



## billybob88 (Mar 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> dont cry there could be worse things..


lol true, am lucky to be smoking strawberry cough and blueberry. i like the cough better.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> jamie do you like my new avatar its my ode to you the girl from hawaii
> 
> oh gosh im so high heheheeee


Yes... I likey. I miss Jack n the Box and Hawaii! I have not seen one Jack n the crack any where?!!!! WTF.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

those two jacks are sitting on my desk and the hawaii girl is like a note holder lol ummm a jumbo jack w/ cheese.....on of my exs would always put a taco in the jumbo jack and pour buttermilk ranch on it and think it was gourmet...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 12, 2008)

Pink am I your ex?

I could so eat that when Im high, with a large Dr. Pepper. Lmfao. No cheese though.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Pink am I your ex?
> 
> I could so eat that when Im high, with a large Dr. Pepper. Lmfao. No cheese though.


jamie i would have never taken my face out of your titties you wouldnt be my ex...


----------



## billybob88 (Mar 12, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Pink am I your ex?
> 
> I could so eat that when Im high, with a large Dr. Pepper. Lmfao. No cheese though.


Dr. Pepper is amazing. those 23 flavors just kill it lol. pink sure loves her a set of nice jugs. but who doesnt?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

ive learned to not like the soooo huge but something about jamies cleavage just makes me want to dive in and its cleavage like that, that i love...wonderful shape..ummm jamie i hope you understand that i am truly the kind of friend who can make you cum and be cool with in minutes of completion like nothing happened.....just ask my best friend it took five years of making out but i got that yummy pussy in the end...la la la la


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. Haha. Im flattered pink.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 12, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Wow. Haha. Im flattered pink.


yea *blushes* sorry bout that i got a lil to excited when i verbalized my love for your chest..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ive learned to not like the soooo huge but something about jamies cleavage just makes me want to dive in and its cleavage like that, that i love...wonderful shape..ummm jamie i hope you understand that i am truly the kind of friend who can make you cum and be cool with in minutes of completion like nothing happened.....just ask my best friend it took five years of making out but i got that yummy pussy in the end...la la la la


~WOW~  (.)-(.)'S


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> ~WOW~  (.)-(.)'S


where did you pop out of lurker? how was that pizza n those wings? ya done yet??


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> where did you pop out of lurker? how was that pizza n those wings? ya done yet??


i had to take a nap after all that food..now im drinking an iced cappuccino to stay awake for this..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 13, 2008)

Bow chica bow wow....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Bow chica bow wow....


i always say that you fucking make me laugh so hard my face hurts


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i always say that you fucking make me laugh so hard my face hurts


Ditto.


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ive learned to not like the soooo huge but something about jamies cleavage just makes me want to dive in and its cleavage like that, that i love...wonderful shape..ummm jamie i hope you understand that i am truly the kind of friend who can make you cum and be cool with in minutes of completion like nothing happened.....just ask my best friend it took five years of making out but i got that yummy pussy in the end...la la la la


Hhaha well i woke this morning and say this posted Pink haha... i have nothing to say to you realy just wow...what did you guys do last night when i was sleeping ..take that back dont wana know.......Or do I????? hmmmm ALL-RIGHT Giggidy Giggidy


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 13, 2008)

Pink, I bent and tied.....come see


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

I have had my camera for like almost 3 years and have never really learned much about it but I got to ready the book last night on different setting...plus I decided to moved Marybeth into the closet with her mommy until her sisters are ready to soil...cuz I dont want her to be lonely....so I wanted to take pics of that ....do you see how freakin bushy in just a few days Elizabeth is up top...I think she really liked having those fan leaves removed!!!

So in #1 is baby Marybeth
2 bush on top of screen
3 shows how slutty Elizabeth is shes all you take clones I make more..
4 show a macro shot of the bush
5 aww mommy & me 
6 is the spot formerly know as FIM looks pretty cool compared to how jacked up it did look and yes dert I am happy about the fim..

I know it looks like some of those branches could be tied down but they actually need a few millimeters on each to tie down so Ill prolly train on Saturday like last week.

I am still doing feed 3x then flush so yesterday Elizabeth got a heartly flush so I just gave baby Marybeth water this morning so she is on the same feeding schedule w/momma...

The littlest of my clones has started peeking roots...the other two are doing okay definetly one of them will be my bitch to force to flower so maybe next week ill put their asses in some dirt......peace, hot sex, and yummy kisses to you!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

P.S. that bulb that is on top of Marybeth and touching her isnt a cfl its a flora bulb not hot, same one I used on Elizabeth when she was a seedling to make her bush out...just going easy on the light until Marybeth can handle it..


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 13, 2008)

Very Nice  i cant get my light that close


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice new pics Pink!! Looking good. You def know what you are doing!!!


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 13, 2008)

jamie michelle come round for a smoke  got some UK Cheeese


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 13, 2008)

GrimReefa said:


> jamie michelle come round for a smoke  got some UK Cheeese


Dont have a passport... thanks though...haha.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 13, 2008)

lovely bush shots !!!

and i thought you said you were not sure of sex ?? in this pic i see all kinds of female preflowers....keep cloning girl...you have a keeper.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> lovely bush shots !!!
> 
> and i thought you said you were not sure of sex ?? in this pic i see all kinds of female preflowers....keep cloning girl...you have a keeper.


 are you sure??? I can hardly see any preflowers in that pic, all though she is covered in preflowers always has from like 6 inches up she has shown them with no ball sacs ever near


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> are you sure??? I can hardly see any preflowers in that pic, all though she is covered in preflowers always has from like 6 inches up she has shown them with no ball sacs ever near


do you see the white hairs when looking at the nodes ?? if so those are female preflowers.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

they just look like flaps to me ill try and go take a really good pic now and we can see..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 13, 2008)

this is what we want to see..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

okay you mean these thingys? are nodes where the branch leaves the stem?? if so then those thingys are on every node


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

dude i dont know thats why i never ask....


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 13, 2008)

MM looks yummy what if she is actual a he aaaaaaaaaa cross dresser.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

im just like every other noob I dont know and I know I wont know until i change those lights...so i never worry about it..this plant looks great but this is my first one everyone has to remember that


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 13, 2008)

O wait a minute so ur telling me u pick on my ass but ur in the same boat as i am ....bitch.... hehe sorry i had 2


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> O wait a minute so ur telling me u pick on my ass but ur in the same boat as i am ....bitch.... hehe sorry i had 2


hazy run the fuck along im not in the mood....i didnt ask about burning my fucking plant or sexing it someone else did besides compared to your shit im ten times better at it than you are.....you have killed more plants than i have put in dirt..you push it to much sometimes


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> dude i dont know thats why i never ask....


its o.k. to ask sweety..no question is a bad question, well maybe some..

you do see the white hairs though ? and not just the green stipule (sp)


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

Here ya go pink

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38684-micro-sexing-before-taking-clones.html


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 13, 2008)

wow sorry pink ill leave you alone.. but i do see the preflowering mike is talking about from what i understand it realy does look like its a female those hairs are every were in the pic on the last page.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks to me like Elizabeth is apply named - she doesnt look like a dude.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope this helps. This is where I was like " Oh, I see now"


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 13, 2008)

thats the pic i was looking for ^^^^^^^^^^^nice job fuzz

most strains will show preflowers in veg when fully mature..this happens between 4-6 weeks from seed with the right enviroment.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

no prob bob er mike I mean, hehe.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

i dont know maybe they are just stipules...maybe some places i might see pistils coming out of the caylx but i dunno know, im sure it will be clear when i force the clone..thats when ive always told myself I would be able to tell i really understand what the ball sacs look like so until i see those ill just keep going..thanks for the pics and the diagrams..and if it is a male I honestly dont think ill try again..


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 13, 2008)

jesus christ.. 5 new pages since i checked up on you yesterday? sheesh! guess ill get to reading... . comments in a few


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 13, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> i miss hawaii..... i wish the sun was out so i could take solar rips. i hate smoking with a lighter.


solar rips? hmmm... this should be interesting.. please elaborate...

fuckin pot heads... never seize to amaze me!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

Well at least you have some experience. If it is a male, maybe you could next try as many as you can in your state without it bein a felony or somethin. That way you could maybe sex a few plants then ditch any males etc. And besides, you got some good experience now, maybe you could actually splurge on on some dank genetics ya know. Oh and by the way I quit my first journal. My buddy took my old plants and found a nice home for them and I will restarting a journal with my GodBud seeds I got. Just waiting for them to Germinate. I am gonna let em hang out in my clone box a little longer this time before goin under that 1k wattie. That way they can get good and healthy roots before all that light. Anyway I will be postin soon. Good luck with Elizabeth she is lookin good.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 13, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> Pink, I bent and tied.....come see


after reading this:


pinksensa said:


> took five years of making out but i got that yummy pussy in the end...la la la la


i had to bend and tie too!
i couldnt stand up, my fly would bust


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> they just look like flaps to me ill try and go take a really good pic now and we can see..


i think what you are seeing are "spurs" (thats what i call them)

im sure theres a more technical term for them...
but they are always there.. about 4 of them at each node (one facing each direction) .. they are green tho.. what u want to see is like a lil sack with 2 white hairs coming out of it.. thats a preflower.. if i could figure out how to set my expensive ass camera i would take a great picture of them for u but i cant... 

so your assumption is correct.. those arent preflowers


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 13, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> this is what we want to see..



and then i saw this... thats exactly right.. bigmike +reps

im not gonna reply again until i read the rest of the thread


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 13, 2008)

you will know RIGHT AWAY if its a male!! they show sex earlier and they also have very distinctive "sacks" that look like a little pack of bannanas.. i wish i took pics of mine, but as soon as i spotted him he flew out the door.. ( no swingin sausages in my fun factory!! its ladies night 24/7)


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 13, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> after reading this:
> 
> 
> i had to bend and tie too!
> i couldnt stand up, my fly would bust


...did you just now figure out we are RAGING pervs?!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> ( no swingin sausages in my fun factory!! its ladies night 24/7)


 .....ROFLMAO!


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 13, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Dont have a passport... thanks though...haha.


hehe.....so pink wats all this talk about male? i hope it isnt, but dont give up, i can give ya some cheese cuttings if u want female


----------



## Dr.dirt (Mar 13, 2008)

pink, i refuse to believe that liz is a dude. That plant is just waaaay to nice to be a male. Keep your head up! and hurry up and flower one of your clones! then we will all know for sure.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 13, 2008)

nobody said liz is a male! Liz is a perfectly fine, healthy female who has yet to show her feminine side... thats all


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

she's shy...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

I dont think she is a boy, I never had and no one does...bigmike saw some things in a pic mentioned he thought it was a girl, got me a flustered then we began analyzing it....this girl has had like zero stress in her life (the soapy water incident) she has been amazing since day one...she responds like a champion to any change I inflict on her...she is a girl...i have no doubt she is a girl and yes one of the clones will soon confirm it Im just too in love with my first clone to make her prove it to me...


----------



## Dr.dirt (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry for mis reading geez, anyway my two feminized blueberry seed turned out to be boys! both of them and im sooo fucking pissed off!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

Dr.dirt said:


> sorry for mis reading geez, anyway my two feminized blueberry seed turned out to be boys! both of them and im sooo fucking pissed off!


oh no honey I wasnt bugged by it, I appreciated your comment...I just said that for anyone poppin in on the last few pages not directed at you..i will smoke for your blueberry boys


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 13, 2008)

yay!!!!.....i jus gettin worried abit i hate males


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice pic's sorry about the boys lol.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 13, 2008)

what boys?? i dont have any boys?? its a girl a damn girl bwinnn picslut


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> what boys?? i dont have any boys?? its a girl a damn girl bwinnn picslut


sorry dident someone say its a boy or thought it was im high and sometimes read stuff thats not there.


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 14, 2008)

what the deuce is everybody talking about......


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 14, 2008)

earlier when i had posted new pics one of the guys was saying hey i thought you said you didnt know the sex..that really looks like a girl then we got into a discussion that got miscontrued as me having a boy and i dont elizabeth is a girl and so are her daughters...other than that just wishin i could see your gf bob around like the girl in your avatar


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 14, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ..other than that just wishin i could see your gf bob around like the girl in your avatar


thats Cameron Diaz.....


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 14, 2008)

lookin good pink elizabeth is beatuiful!!!!! How are you?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 14, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> lookin good pink elizabeth is beatuiful!!!!! How are you?


Im great sexy, thank you so much for asking are you well???


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 14, 2008)

I swear this male thing is like a media frenzy...um...yeah. I guess this adds to it. Sorry if we jacked thread there for a minute. hehehe...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 14, 2008)

lmao it was a media frenzy or like a high school rumor...did you hear so and so blew so and so and then they fucked...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 14, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lmao it was a media frenzy or like a high school rumor...did you hear so and so blew so and so and then they fucked...


Lmfao. Now there should be a rule...


*No more talk of males on Pinks page...*

or else.... hahaha.  .


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 14, 2008)

exactly!!!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

HOWS THE GIRLS LOL. does the plants have hairs yet.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 14, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> HOWS THE GIRLS LOL. does the plants have hairs yet.


they dont have hairs....do sesame seeds count??


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> they dont have hairs....do sesame seeds count??


LMAO hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa to funny


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 14, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> LMAO hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa to funny


ha ha I know how you love pics...that one makes me laugh everytime i see i love that pic...here is another that i keep cuz it makes me laugh so damn hard


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 14, 2008)

i asked if i could get this one in a happy meal....


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

lol to funny where do you find this shit? i bet she has teeth under that puss hair lol.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 14, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol to funny where do you find this shit? i bet she has teeth under that puss hair lol.


I got the sesame one from big mike I clipped the bush on out of a thread on shaved or not shaved pussy on this forum..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 14, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i asked if i could get this one in a happy meal....


that one is not cute ewwwww


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

its funny stuff cool thread.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 14, 2008)

bwinn the laura bush on just looks so real to me I can laugh and laugh at that damn pic...i want to send it to my right wing conservative family members as a postcard with "god bless you" written on the back!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

im gonna go find some pic's brb


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 14, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> its funny stuff cool thread.


 
see im trying to get you to be okay with a grow journal having a lil more to it than just pics of trees...to know my trees you have to know me n what a freaky kinky girl I am so if Ive gotta give your ass pics everyday ill do it my way..


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> see im trying to get you to be okay with a grow journal having a lil more to it than just pics of trees...to know my trees you have to know me n what a freaky kinky girl I am so if Ive gotta give your ass pics everyday ill do it my way..


lol sounds good to me.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 14, 2008)

here you go....this ones better


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 14, 2008)

lmfao your thread is great yes im high what the hehehe go girl happy days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
give my love to your mother  beth & your pink box hope no soap (clone to sex ) now come on!!!!
the cut will hurt 
the reward is in the smoke


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 14, 2008)

pink is the best


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL pink your journal is geting pretty crazy haha...nice.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Pink, Hows yer lil' ladie doin' this week?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

whats up pink?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Hey Pink, Hows yer lil' ladie doin' this week?


great as always updated pics on page 34 i believe, Im doing weekly training today so anybody poking is going to get tied down in some way  ill snap a few before an after of todays training when i get to it


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up pink?


not much just waking up....wooo I hadnt slept this long in a really long time...what about you??????????


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> not much just waking up....wooo I hadnt slept this long in a really long time...what about you??????????


same here i went to bed early last night. i need to stop smoking so much its running me down lol.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> same here i went to bed early last night. i need to stop smoking so much its running me down lol.


dont say that....its not running you down you are just choosing to do less when you use it....simple as that...its never weeds fault lol it seems like its so much harder to wake up when you sleep late.....whiny and grumpy....pink


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

you dont get burned out from weed?


----------



## Growbot (Mar 15, 2008)

yo pink,
i didn't go through every page of your thread, but you really are doing a great job. i like the cart. you never know when one might have to move the garden. with that being said, i'd like to put my 2 cents in. i looked back at page 34 pics. you really should better utilize your surface area with a smaller screen. the openings should be around 2 inches. one growth tip per opening. you should be spreading her out as she grows to fill the screen up. with the big openings you have, you're really limiting your yield. some people use chicken wire. i've found that kennel fencing is perfect. 2" x2". i'm not saying you won't do well with what you have, but you could do a whole lot better with a smaller opening screen. anyways, looking really good!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

Growbot said:


> yo pink,
> i didn't go through every page of your thread, but you really are doing a great job. i like the cart. you never know when one might have to move the garden. with that being said, i'd like to put my 2 cents in. i looked back at page 34 pics. you really should better utilize your surface area with a smaller screen. the openings should be around 2 inches. one growth tip per opening. you should be spreading her out as she grows to fill the screen up. with the big openings you have, you're really limiting your yield. some people use chicken wire. i've found that kennel fencing is perfect. 2" x2". i'm not saying you won't do well with what you have, but you could do a whole lot better with a smaller opening screen. anyways, looking really good!!


thanks for the feedback but I can actually put more growth tips in more then one opening...she has barely grown through the screen, how the hell could i utilize more screen when its barely grown through? I dont think for a second I am limiting my yeild in any way....people use all different things for a screen ...it will all spread out once she is through the screen..if you have read billybob's thread he has branches that even cross each other in the screen and he has a huge yeild....again thanks for the feeback but im sorry im not buying it....as long as those branches all come through and lay horizontally on that screen then how could i possible reduce my yeild??that doesnt make sense... she doesnt even have that many branches to be competeting with each other....


----------



## Growbot (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> thanks for the feedback but I can actually put more growth tips in more then one opening...she has barely grown through the screen, how the hell could i utilize more screen when its barely grown through? I dont think for a second I am limiting my yeild in any way....people use all different things for a screen ...it will all spread out once she is through the screen..if you have read billybob's thread he has branches that even cross each other in the screen and he has a huge yeild....again thanks for the feeback but im sorry im not buying it....as long as those branches all come through and lay horizontally on that screen then how could i possible reduce my yeild??that doesnt make sense... she doesnt even have that many branches to be competeting with each other....


ahhhh, can't ya just feel the animosity in the air? i can really sense the anger there, but that's o.k. i thought i was pretty diplomatic myself, anyways. you don't want more than one growth tip in a square. cut's down on air circulation and could promote mold in flower. you could utilize more screen by changing it out now while you still can. since you said yourself that it hasn't grown through much. more openings equals more growth tips, which equals a larger yield. yes, people do use all sorts of things as screens. and people end up with different yields too. i haven't seen billybobs thread so i can't comment on it. with a scrog, you're not going for huge colas, you're going for many smaller ones. if you limit your growth tips, then you limit your yield. in the end, you have smaller colas, but you have much more yield. it may not seem to make sense to you, but take it from someone who has done many scrogs. the screen isn't there to hold up big colas. it's there to hold the branches in a horizontal position so you can expose more growth tips to the light evenly. rock on!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

Growbot said:


> ahhhh, can't ya just feel the animosity in the air? i can really sense the anger there, but that's o.k. i thought i was pretty diplomatic myself, anyways. you don't want more than one growth tip in a square. cut's down on air circulation and could promote mold in flower. you could utilize more screen by changing it out now while you still can. since you said yourself that it hasn't grown through much. more openings equals more growth tips, which equals a larger yield. yes, people do use all sorts of things as screens. and people end up with different yields too. i haven't seen billybobs thread so i can't comment on it. with a scrog, you're not going for huge colas, you're going for many smaller ones. if you limit your growth tips, then you limit your yield. in the end, you have smaller colas, but you have much more yield. it may not seem to make sense to you, but take it from someone who has done many scrogs. the screen isn't there to hold up big colas. it's there to hold the branches in a horizontal position so you can expose more growth tips to the light evenly. rock on!!


DONT COMMENT IN MY GROW JOURNAL ANYMORE


----------



## Growbot (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> and you know what I just read every post you have ever made and every thread (1) you dont post anything about your OWN scrog or grow. I dont like how you talk so much shit to subcool who is a really well respected grower who is often even cited in High Times, if he offers to give anybody anything even for sell they should consider themselves blessed.
> 
> It reallly peeves me when people have the audacity to comment with all their knowledge but dont have the time to read my whole thread....and really how can I take any advice from you on a scrog or a grow when you keep yours a secret.....if you had some specatacular scrog like billybobs that I could go read after your comment in my thread then it would seem valid, but you dont.....
> 
> Please dont comment in my journal anymore. I have plently of people to help me and for the most part I do it all on my own anyway. There is a great deal of negativetly in your know-it-all approach to responding to people and I dont want it in my thread.


man, you're really out there. next time, cut the blue pills in half. my dealings with subcool have nothing to do with you. he and i have cleared the air. i don't post pics. at least not lately anyway. i haven't been here very long. this is a public forum, and i'll post anywhere i want. if you re-read my post you'll see it was not condescending in any way. if you can't take helpful, constructive criticism, you should pack it up now. you obviously have some growing skills, but you're not w/o ignorance. i too, don't know it all. but i stand by what i said. if i didn't know what i was talking about, i wouldn't have said anything. don't worry, i won't post here again toots. but i will be watching. you're either very young, or suffering through your "ladies days." taa taa......


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2008)

Growbot said:


> man, you're really out there. next time, cut the blue pills in half. my dealings with subcool have nothing to do with you. he and i have cleared the air. i don't post pics. at least not lately anyway. i haven't been here very long. this is a public forum, and i'll post anywhere i want. if you re-read my post you'll see it was not condescending in any way. if you can't take helpful, constructive criticism, you should pack it up now. you obviously have some growing skills, but you're not w/o ignorance. i too, don't know it all. but i stand by what i said. if i didn't know what i was talking about, i wouldn't have said anything. don't worry, i won't post here again toots. but i will be watching. you're either very young, or suffering through your "ladies days." taa taa......



actually, being that it's a journal and you where asked by the creator of this thread not to post in "their" journal you can no longer post here. any further posts will be deleted. journal rules. sorry.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> actually, being that it's a journal and you where asked by the creator of this thread not to post in "their" journal you can no longer post here. any further posts will be deleted. journal rules. sorry.


thank you so much!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

dert-------blue lights freak me out!!! lmao!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

Before Pics:
1 & 2

After Training pics:
3,4,5

Clones go to soil:
6 pic

Marybeth is doing awesome she was moved out of the way so I didnt get a pic of her sorry!!!


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

Blunt? said:


> Looking good!


thank you for your kind words!!!!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pink, you were like Morpheus to me.....you showed me the door but I'm the one that had to walk through it...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> Pink, you were like Morpheus to me.....you showed me the door but I'm the one that had to walk through it...


are you really high??? cuz I am and that just cracked me up ....i think it would be so funny to blow smoke w/you and hear what comes out of your mouth lmao!!!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 15, 2008)

sweet pink cupcakes for Pink, Elizabeth and the babies


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> sweet pink cupcakes for Pink, Elizabeth and the babies


awww they are so cute!!!! i love em!!!!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm stoned as shit


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

me toooooo!!!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah I can be pretty funny, specially when I watch football


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Before Pics:
> 1 & 2
> 
> After Training pics:
> ...


my,my,my someone loves what she does.. your girls look beautiful !!!! i love the new avatar.






oh yea, next time use chicken wire........


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> my,my,my someone loves what she does.. your girls look beautiful !!!! i love the new avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea, next time use chicken wire........


oh thank you sooo much!! my new avatar is Marybeth..I am so in love with her...I think Im just so excited to know that she is going to be my momma and be around for a looonnng time. I get so sad when I think about hacking up Elizabeth..I actually put those 3 clones in some loooose soil in those cups the lil sluts are growing so much up...so ima take one of the strongest of those 3 and force it to flower with some mutants i have...so im going to to take like 2 more clones from elizabeth and slow grow those with the 2 others i already have so my next scrog will have 4 plants that will flower as soon as elizabeth harvest and that will pretty much be my roll 4 plants in 4 out........fuck some chicken wire whyma I goin buy a huge fuckin roll of chicken wire for 2x2 surface that didnt make any sense to me my branches are so thin those big holes arent going to trap air and cause mold Im gonna fattest fuckin yeild one plant on a 2x2 surface EVER EVER EVER had....trust...I know Im vain but I think i have the best looking healthiest 1st plant that i have ever seen.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

and Im such a show off on my first damn grow if one of those mutants pops balls im goin to rape the pollen and cross it back with beth weed and start runnin my own damn breeding..


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

pics of your plants are awsome pink very nice. cant wate till those girls are budding.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> and Im such a show off on my first damn grow if one of those mutants pops balls im goin to rape the pollen and cross it back with beth weed and start runnin my own damn breeding..


no more talk of balls !!! thats one good looking bitch...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> no more talk of balls !!! thats one good looking bitch...


not balls on Elizabeth, remember that cherry cheese cake weed i was telling you that went on forever??? well i have two mutants plants that I torment from beans from that weed. I gave them to my roomie, i want to get rid of them bad and no matter how i fuck w them they live on and she loves them but i told her that when i force the clone that Tracy and Trudy are going to flower to so thats who Im talking about havin balls is Tracy and Trudy...and if they do then yada yada yada


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> pics of your plants are awsome pink very nice. cant wate till those girls are budding.


I cant either. I cant tell you how amazing it is to get this thing to grow along the top and I really think its just going to pop buds all over when it gets under that hps...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

yes it will mine is. what size hps are you gonna use? ether way good luck


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Before Pics:
> 1 & 2
> 
> After Training pics:
> ...


Looking pretty Pink!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> yes it will mine is. what size hps are you gonna use? ether way good luck


im pretty sure this 250 w analog system is what im going to get...i know digital is so much better i just dont want the strong start hitting my box the way an digital does.. Sunburst System


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Looking pretty Pink!!!


thanks sexy now go do your freakin homework so we can play monday night like we always doooooo


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

but this one is on sale.....i just dont want to deal with the heat of a 400 The World of Hydroponics, Indoor Lighting


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> im pretty sure this 250 w analog system is what im going to get...i know digital is so much better i just dont want the strong start hitting my box the way an digital does.. Sunburst System


digital ballast are soft start...magnetic is a hard start.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> digital ballast are soft start...magnetic is a hard start.


perhaps i misunderstood but i thought the boy said that they digital had a harder start.....ill kick him in the knee next time with my high heel...perhaps that will lessen the confusion for him as to why the pretty princess with curls in her hair comes in there in the first place...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

then maybe im choosing the all in one because i dont want to deal with putting the hood and ballast together for the digital one...i just want to take it out of the box screw in the light and plug it in


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> perhaps i misunderstood but i thought the boy said that they digital had a harder start.....ill kick him in the knee next time with my high heel...perhaps that will lessen the confusion for him as to why the pretty princess with curls in her hair comes in there in the first place...


you want a digi switchable ballast so you can run both mh/hps in the same ballast..not at the same time though... can you vent that room through the roof into attic with ducting ??? if so i would look at the 400w air cooled hood...same price as a 250w maybe a little more.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> then maybe im choosing the all in one because i dont want to deal with putting the hood and ballast together for the digital one...i just want to take it out of the box screw in the light and plug it in


 
you wont they come plug and play. ill look for ya.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 15, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> you want a digi switchable ballast so you can run both mh/hps in the same ballast..not at the same time though... can you vent that room through the roof into attic with ducting ??? if so i would look at the 400w air cooled hood...same price as a 250w maybe a little more.


no venting to the attic in that room...see i just dont want to get all big like that either...im fine with doing cfl for veggin...since my space is limited and i need my grow slowed to do get the others through flower make sense???


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> thanks sexy now go do your freakin homework so we can play monday night like we always doooooo


I am... right now... Monday night it is . Have an awesome night!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> no venting to the attic in that room...see i just dont want to get all big like that either...im fine with doing cfl for veggin...since my space is limited and i need my grow slowed to do get the others through flower make sense???


no !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! give me a minute...brb

check this out...DIGITAL 400 watt HPS GROW LIGHT SYSTEM 400w sun BALLAST - eBay (item 180196841227 end time Mar-16-08 14:47:19 PDT).... and some good info why digi is better if you scroll down the page.


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 15, 2008)

XD Haha.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> im pretty sure this 250 w analog system is what im going to get...i know digital is so much better i just dont want the strong start hitting my box the way an digital does.. Sunburst System


cool i have a 400 watt mh/hps switchable ballast works awsome. its magnetic not digital i like it. heres a pic of my ballast


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 16, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> perhaps i misunderstood but i thought the boy said that they digital had a harder start.....ill kick him in the knee next time with my high heel...perhaps that will lessen the confusion for him as to why the pretty princess with curls in her hair comes in there in the first place...


 Hi Pink! I think you got some bad info about Digi Ballasts; they are soft starters, to avoid damage to the bulb and the ballast.

I got a 600 watt from HTG and so far it's really good! The ballast stays relatively cool also. Hope you find what you need!

Great looking plant, Miss Lady!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 16, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:


> Hi Pink! I think you got some bad info about Digi Ballasts; they are soft starters, to avoid damage to the bulb and the ballast.
> 
> I got a 600 watt from HTG and so far it's really good! The ballast stays relatively cool also. Hope you find what you need!
> 
> Great looking plant, Miss Lady!


 thank you apparently i did misunderstand on the soft start...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 16, 2008)

I love this fucking clone so damn much, just look at her how could you not love her???

I think she has been in soil now for like a week maybe week and a half and she already has a pretty extensive root system....eeeeehhh i could transplant this girl next week..dont you think she is going to be an awesome Momma?????? 

here she is:


p.s. can i just tell you that im loving this afghaniXbig bug that i been smoking this last week...its like one of my new personal favs!!!


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 16, 2008)

she's beautiful... she getting fed yet?


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 16, 2008)

she dont look like shes in need of anything ( she's perfectly green ) ..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 16, 2008)

she had some nutes last week not long after she got in the dirt...but now she is feeding schedule with elizabeth...im going to feed her up for a lil bit get her replanted then back off on the nutes and just let her grow naturally....


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 16, 2008)

oh here is bigmikes girlfriends journal..im subscribed from now on


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 16, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> oh here is bigmikes girlfriends journal..im subscribed from now on


huh? .... thanks for subscribing...im pink, I hope you enjoy my adventure...


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 16, 2008)

are you cheating on me Pink?


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 16, 2008)

She's Perdey...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 16, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> are you cheating on me Pink?


lmao no of course not...bigmike doesnt like me that way he just likes to help me w/ my beth's


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 16, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> She's Perdey...


thanks im glad you like her!!!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 16, 2008)

just checking, and yes I love the clone, nice green to it


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 16, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> are you cheating on me Pink?


hell nah... i was gonna say the same thing


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 16, 2008)

super cut pink baby looks as healthy as beth that takes some doing keep up the top grow job


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 16, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> super cut pink baby looks as healthy as beth that takes some doing keep up the top grow job


oh thank you so much!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 16, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> hell nah... i was gonna say the same thing


my answer is the same to you ....of course not...


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 16, 2008)

Shes lookin for a REAL man .. when i find one i'll send him over.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 16, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> Shes lookin for a REAL man .. when i find one i'll send him over.


wow lol am I??? I certainly think all of the sweeties in my journal are real men.....except for the girls. lol lol


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 16, 2008)

i know everything there is to know about a woman.. i googled it


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 16, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> i know everything there is to know about a woman.. i googled it


thats freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 16, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> i know everything there is to know about a woman.. i googled it


Thats, great! HAhAHa.
Unfortunately thats probably not true... I think majority of men should do that though. A.S.A.muthaeffen.P.
PINK is the GREATEST!!!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 17, 2008)

you can google a lot of things but every woman is an amazing different world and there is no school that teaches how to treat them, they all have that unique way their man must be able to find, and the only way is by opening his heart and a whole lot of compromise.....


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 17, 2008)

Dude the most important thing to do to a woman is to treat them with kindness and respect and well show them a good time if you know what i mean


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> you can google a lot of things but every woman is an amazing different world and there is no school that teaches how to treat them, they all have that unique way their man must be able to find, and the only way is by opening his heart and a whole lot of compromise.....


aawwww i love you more everyday you are such a sweety pie!!!! i really hope your girlfriend is a grateful bitch! or pink will put the smackdown on her!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 17, 2008)

love O' the Irish....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah thanks bigmike


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 17, 2008)

we are grateful we have each other........


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> we are grateful we have each other........


aww that is soooo sweet!!!! and really wonderful!!!


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, I never thought this journal would have so many love notes..

Back to the bud.. I like the setup! This is the first ScroG I've seen on here, and I like it. 

If I missed anything, I think I read you were cloning? 

How did that go? 

What did Liz yield the first go around.. if you are that far...?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Wow, I never thought this journal would have so many love notes..
> 
> Back to the bud.. I like the setup! This is the first ScroG I've seen on here, and I like it.
> 
> ...


 
lol I am cloning and Elizabeth hasnt yeilded yet thanks for the sweet words though


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lol I am cloning and Elizabeth hasnt yeilded yet thanks for the sweet words though


Any issues cloning? 

Did you use powder or gel? 

Rockwool? 

24/7 lighting?

I know I ask a lot of questions.. but I like to learn from people.. I have my own ways.. but I always adapt.

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.. I'd like to see how things transpire.



Enigma


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

Any issues cloning? ---No issues cloning i was a whiney brat about them but if you read back it was with great sucess my avatar is my Marybeth my1st sucessful clone

Did you use powder or gel? ---i used rootech cloning gel

Rockwool? ----peat pellets in a moist warm pink box

24/7 lighting?----24 w/ a soft floro tube


I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.. I'd like to see how things transpire.---with the grow of the love notes???



Enigma[/quote]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2008)

"moist warm pink box"

Now that shyte is hilarious.. I almost fell out of my chair.

with the grow of the love notes???

Yes, even the love notes.. although, I might just skip past those to get to the good stuff!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

ummm chocolate cake and raviolis for lunch...****a stoners delight****wish i had some chili cheese fritos!!!


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ummm chocolate cake and raviolis for lunch...****a stoners delight****wish i had some chili cheese fritos!!!


Wow.. sounds good actually.. I'd probably just fill up on the cake though!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ****a stoners delight****cheese


You know how I know Im hella high... cuz I came in here and tried to figure what you were **** bleeping out. (Like F*ck.) I totally didnt get it said "a stoners delight" only, I thought there was a dirty word that ended with an A and something bad on the back of delight... 


I officially feel like an effen idiot.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You know how I know Im hella high... cuz I came in here and tried to figure what you were **** bleeping out. (Like F*ck.) I totally didnt get it said "a stoners delight" only, I thought there was a dirty word that ended with an A and something bad on the back of delight...
> 
> 
> I officially feel like an effen idiot.


lmao he he the meal jamie was a stoners delight this stoner me it was my delight lmao ily!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lmao he he the meal jamie was a stoners delight this stoner me it was my delight lmao ily!!!!


Oh I know, I got it... I was just telling you what happened before I got it... I was trying to figure it out like it was a puzzle. LMFAO.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh I know, I got it... I was just telling you what happened before I got it... I was trying to figure it out like it was a puzzle. LMFAO.


lol lol i love that....ha ha ha


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

its okay jamie.. we know... your "special"


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> its okay jamie.. we know... your "special"


 lmao watch it buster shes a stoner not special lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

oh ha haaaaaa oh damn my belly hurts from laughin!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> oh ha haaaaaa oh damn my belly hurts from laughin!!!


Glad it made ya laugh!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

i can just hear the guy makin the retard voice..ive got the best retard...my ex is always like please god dont let her become a retard..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i can just hear the guy makin the retard voice..ive got the best retard...my ex is always like please god dont let her become a retard..


Lol. 

I feel bad when I make fun of real retards... I think its cuz one of my friends when I was little was deaf and her sister used to always tease me and say that I was playing with a retard. My deaf friend ended up drowning her self in the bathtub as a teenager. 



That was a moodkiller...hahaha sorry.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont make fun of real retards i love every person odd or cool I love retards...dont be buzz killn jam its monday funday and its st pattys day...I love stutters and lispers too I love speech impediments its a freakish turnon for me..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i dont make fun of real retards i love every person odd or cool I love retards...dont be buzz killn jam its monday funday and its st pattys day...I love stutters and lispers too I love speech impediments its a freakish turnon for me..


I like lispers too...hahah I know weird. Monday-Funday?! Hahaha. Right on.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

we always seem to rock the forum all high and blown on Mondays...ummm lispers and stutters...it makes me weak to hear a stutter pause over their words tryin not to stutter...umm


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

your f-f.. fu... fff .. fffuckin weird..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> your f-f.. fu... fff .. fffuckin weird..


 
haaaaahhaaaa shut the hell up lol lol oh im laughin so hard


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 17, 2008)

Bwuauahahahahahahaahahah hahahahahaha.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> haaaaahhaaaa shut the hell up lol lol oh im laughin so hard









im not making fun..one of my good friends takes care of 6 DS guys a week. they are great fun and make just as much fun of every situation...plus makes good money for it too.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

awww i loves downs kids too!!! I miss corky!!! i just love when people are different...im the one who always goes and picks them out to be the one i talk to!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> awww i loves downs kids too!!! I miss corky!!! i just love when people are different...im the one who always goes and picks them out to be the one i talk to!!!


they like going to hooters...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

i love going to hooters to


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

::imagines big mike smoked out from some kush with a group of googly eyed guys in hooters::


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> ::imagines big mike smoked out from some kush with a group of googly eyed guys in hooters::


and me orderin bottles of dom n scammin on girls and givin the boys dollars to tuck in their shorts..then id be like fuck it lets go see some titties....man i can get in real trouble dropin bills in strip clubs..i always fall in love w/ one


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> and me orderin bottles of dom n scammin on girls and givin the boys dollars to tuck in their shorts..then id be like fuck it lets go see some titties....man i can get in real trouble dropin bills in strip clubs..i always fall in love w/ one


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah that is the only thing that sucks.... when you leave smelling like a stripper..all musky ha ha


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

or when the stripper wasnt aware that she was spotting and u get a lap dance and when she's done u look like u spilled a plate of spaghetti on your lap


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> or when the stripper wasnt aware that she was spotting and u get a lap dance and when she's done u look like u spilled a plate of spaghetti on your lap


thats so fuckin gross...like in SUPERBAD lololo haaaaa


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

that happens in superbad? man i have to watch that movie again.. that shit was HILARIOUS


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> that happens in superbad? man i have to watch that movie again.. that shit was HILARIOUS


oh God yes the one w/ curly hair seth had this girl dancing on him at the party and he got period on his leg then the girls bf walked in w/period on his leg wanting to whip seths ass?? how could you not remember that???


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> how could you not remember that???



are u serious? do u really need to ask?


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

oh yeah.. hey pink.. guess what? im gonna have a couple new additions to my grow room shortly.. i just ordered some white widow and some nirvana chrystal from dr chronic..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> oh yeah.. hey pink.. guess what? im gonna have a couple new additions to my grow room shortly.. i just ordered some white widow and some nirvana chrystal from dr chronic..


i saw that thread thats awesome. you are such a good grower if you pull a male from either of those you should try your hand at crossing them...bigmike is really good with genetics and he is good people and would lend you kind words..

im am absolutely in love w/ FLO right now.its so pretty and i think the hi would be a real treat..I want to grow that real bad....i would also love to get my hands on the rare northern papaya....


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> oh yeah.. hey pink.. guess what? im gonna have a couple new additions to my grow room shortly.. i just ordered some white widow and some nirvana chrystal from dr chronic..


Where are you shipping them?

To your door, or another place?


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

actually.. to a whole nother state... then rerouted to me..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> actually.. to a whole nother state... then rerouted to me..


such a smart boy did you get my note about breeding??whacha think?


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah i did.. i have done alot of thinking about seeding out a couple of branches when the seeds arrive.. ive also done alot of research.. seems like theres nothing to it..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> yeah i did.. i have done alot of thinking about seeding out a couple of branches when the seeds arrive.. ive also done alot of research.. seems like theres nothing to it..


i know right...check out some of subcools threads also


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 18, 2008)

is your scrog grow done.. i went back like 8 pages and i cant find pics or details anywhere other than the 2 pics of the clones.. dont really wanna go through 55 pages of online dating to see whats happening could you post a couple pics of the scrog grow cuz i'd like to see how you did it and how it turned out i'm sure its posted sumwhere in here but i really dont have that kinda time hehe

edit ok lol page 42 had a couple pics cant believe that was 3 days ago lol so i guesss not much has changed


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> is your scrog grow done.. i went back like 8 pages and i cant find pics or details anywhere other than the 2 pics of the clones.. dont really wanna go through 55 pages of online dating to see whats happening could you post a couple pics of the scrog grow cuz i'd like to see how you did it and how it turned out i'm sure its posted sumwhere in here but i really dont have that kinda time hehe
> 
> edit ok lol page 42 had a couple pics cant believe that was 3 days ago lol so i guesss not much has changed


sorry i usually do pics once a week or 2x if theres a change...ill take pics in a day or so...its cute that you put me on blast for my online dating but then ask for more pics...


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 18, 2008)

Lol
10char.


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 18, 2008)

hehe the online dating comment was is good fun shoulda had a  beside it


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> hehe the online dating comment was is good fun shoulda had a  beside it


lol lol i knew you liked it...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 18, 2008)

here ill post some pics for ya...

this guy thought he had a GREAT tattoo..
............






Until he went to jail!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

lmfao!!!!! it was a hot tatto til you mentioned that!!!!


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 18, 2008)

this one should go on your masturbation thread as the background


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

ha ha that really tricked me for a minute I was like whaaaatt...you hate my masturbation thread...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 18, 2008)

oh no// i dont.. its very interesting .. . im just shy. lol


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> oh no// i dont.. its very interesting .. . im just shy. lol


you just sneak and read what i write??


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 18, 2008)

yep.. im like phil collins in the air of the night.. haha


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 18, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> yep.. im like phil collins in the air of the night.. haha


HAHAHAHA WTF !!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 18, 2008)

pink........lets see some pics of the new rooted clones, or are your fingers to tired to snap and type....

hope all is well.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> pink........lets see some pics of the new rooted clones, or are your fingers to tired to snap and type....
> 
> hope all is well.


snap & type??? maybe pics in a bit i think my batteries are almost dead..i miss you...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 18, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> snap & type??? maybe pics in a bit i think my batteries are almost dead..i miss you...


i thought maybe you rubbed your fingers raw..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i thought maybe you rubbed your fingers raw..


nah actually been to busy to rub at all today...


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> i thought maybe you rubbed your fingers raw..


Haha 

yea pink that thread was pretty crazy haha but in a good way


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

Here you go lovers....by popular demand...

K so we got the little twins...katybeth and jamiebeth who are looking quite happy and content after 24 hours out of the humidity dome...a lil perkin up in the grow top....the lil blurry one is so tiny she doesnt have a name she goin be my slow one...she does have lil baby roots but i didnt want her to be alone in the pink box but she has plenty of time till she does her job so she can slow roll..... then there is sexy momma Marybeth doesnt she look awesome...then a very wet Ms Elizabeth who is always full of grow love...so yeah not huge change but we livin....


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 18, 2008)

wow pink they look very nice clones look strong and liz is well ,, a bush a realy big fucking bush 

congrats..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> wow pink they look very nice clones look strong and liz is well ,, a bush a realy big fucking bush
> 
> congrats..


thanks i fuckin rock


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 18, 2008)

you are doing a fine job!!!! the clones should grow out of those funky leaves. and lets keep are hopes and prayers that the slow/special one will be the best one.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> you are doing a fine job!!!! the clones should grow out of those funky leaves. and lets keep are hopes and prayers that the slow/special one will be the best one.


its just cuz she was tiny to begin with she is fine she was sooo short always...shes FINE


----------



## boooky (Mar 18, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> its just cuz she was tiny to begin with she is fine she was sooo short always...shes FINE


Sensitive on the subject of short? Short girls need loven to dont neglect the short one


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

boooky said:


> Sensitive on the subject of short? Short girls need loven to dont neglect the short one


im not short shes just a lil baby girl and she doesnt need yall thinkin shes got a problem she will prolly be the fattest of the all...


----------



## boooky (Mar 18, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> im not short shes just a lil baby girl and she doesnt need yall thinkin shes got a problem she will prolly be the fattest of the all...


I dont think..Let me tell you somthing im a mover and a shaker....I get things done. LMAO


----------



## Enigma (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Here you go lovers....by popular demand...
> 
> K so we got the little twins...katybeth and jamiebeth who are looking quite happy and content after 24 hours out of the humidity dome...a lil perkin up in the grow top....the lil blurry one is so tiny she doesnt have a name she goin be my slow one...she does have lil baby roots but i didnt want her to be alone in the pink box but she has plenty of time till she does her job so she can slow roll..... then there is sexy momma Marybeth doesnt she look awesome...then a very wet Ms Elizabeth who is always full of grow love...so yeah not huge change but we livin....


What's Ms. Elizabeth got under that skirt?!

I hope nothing...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

Enigma said:


> What's Ms. Elizabeth got under that skirt?!
> 
> I hope nothing...


pretty much nothing a few branches about to crest the screen but otherwise some clones but im only takin a few more for me then ill ditch whatever doesnt reach the screen once the majority gets there...

isnt it nice to know that despite me crazy ways Im a good grower and my work is respectable??


----------



## Enigma (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> pretty much nothing a few branches about to crest the screen but otherwise some clones but im only takin a few more for me then ill ditch whatever doesnt reach the screen once the majority gets there...
> 
> isnt it nice to know that despite me crazy ways Im a good grower and my work is respectable??


Honestly?

I think it is fucking awesome!

Not too many chics I've known would go this far.. most would just get her man to get her what she wanted.. not actually go for it.. mad props sista!

And even though you like to cram men like a blowup doll, the other freaky things you do are just down right sexy!

Almost like a naughty e-net novel.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Honestly?
> 
> I think it is fucking awesome!
> 
> ...


shit i aint got no man...what do i need a man for?? oh huh the masturbating thing oh lol he he he


----------



## Enigma (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> shit i aint got no man...what do i need a man for?? oh huh the masturbating thing oh lol he he he


HAHA!

Some women are dependent.. some are independent.. I vote for the later!

And sex with a partner is SO much more satisfying.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

Enigma said:


> HAHA!
> 
> Some women are dependent.. some are independent.. I vote for the later!
> 
> And sex with a partner is SO much more satisfying.


I N D E P E N D E N T do you know that means...she got own house she got own car ....


----------



## Enigma (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I N D E P E N D E N T do you know that means...she got own house she got own car ....


I *<3* You!


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 19, 2008)

I just love this pic  of Elizabeth all wet and juicy


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> I just love this pic  of Elizabeth all wet and juicy


 
i know I love her all wet tooo....


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 19, 2008)

kids these days


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

whats up pink hows the girls doing? hope all is good


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

new pics on page 55


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> whats up pink hows the girls doing? hope all is good


its going great did you see the new pics on page 55 myfavpic ho


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

looking good pink you have some good gene's awsome job


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> looking good pink you have some good gene's awsome job


 
awwww thanks bwinn!!!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> awwww thanks bwinn!!!!!


thank you for making this pic whore happy lol.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> new pics on page 55


 Thank you for putting that there, Pink..

You have very happy plants!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Here you go lovers....by popular demand...
> 
> K so we got the little twins...katybeth and jamiebeth who are looking quite happy and content after 24 hours out of the humidity dome...a lil perkin up in the grow top....the lil blurry one is so tiny she doesnt have a name she goin be my slow one...she does have lil baby roots but i didnt want her to be alone in the pink box but she has plenty of time till she does her job so she can slow roll..... then there is sexy momma Marybeth doesnt she look awesome...then a very wet Ms Elizabeth who is always full of grow love...so yeah not huge change but we livin....


Looking good so far.
The plant thats poking through the scrog net looks real good and healthy


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Looking good so far.
> The plant thats poking through the scrog net looks real good and healthy


wow oh hail natnoon.....thank you so much sir for dropping in....shes my first and Im very proud of her!!!! thank you thank you for your kind words!!!!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> wow oh hail natnoon.....thank you so much sir for dropping in....shes my first and Im very proud of her!!!! thank you thank you for your kind words!!!!


Lol.
I haven't had so much time to spend here lately or i would have popped in more often
I really do like that plant thats poking up through the net,i always get good vibes about certain plants that i see kind of like Mandelbrot recognition skills through some kind of mutant configuration of my brains THC receptors lmfao
Trust me that will be some fine weed on that plant


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Lol.
> I haven't had so much time to spend here lately or i would have popped in more often
> I really do like that plant thats poking up through the net,i always get good vibes about certain plants that i see kind of like Mandelbrot recognition skills through some kind of mutant configuration of my brains THC receptors lmfao
> Trust me that will be some fine weed on that plant


 ohh I do trust you she came from some righteous dank smoke...and i have had zero problems w/her..her name is Elizabeth!!! thanks again!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 19, 2008)

Just doing my daily stop by!!! How are you today??!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Just doing my daily stop by!!! How are you today??!


ROckin good how are you angel face???


NEW PICS ON 55 if you havent seen them...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ROckin good how are you angel face???
> 
> 
> NEW PICS ON 55 if you havent seen them...


Im just hella high during my alone time... hahah... so Im GOOD. 
But ya thats funny you mention your plants cuz I was like wow she really didnt see my post?? Then I went to page 55 and I didnt leave a comment... but I coulda swore that I left a post .... yes Im going crazy. Lol. 

Anyway, they look great. Nice and healthy. Awesome job. .


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Im just hella high during my alone time... hahah... so Im GOOD.
> But ya thats funny you mention your plants cuz I was like wow she really didnt see my post?? Then I went to page 55 and I didnt leave a comment... but I coulda swore that I left a post .... yes Im going crazy. Lol.
> 
> Anyway, they look great. Nice and healthy. Awesome job. .


i think you did comment i just put that in my reply to you cuz it was going to land on the top of new page and people would be all pink wheres pics or updates..so im just directin traffic lol but thanks


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i think you did comment i just put that in my reply to you cuz it was going to land on the top of new page and people would be all pink wheres pics or updates..so im just directin traffic lol but thanks


oh I see... like advertising. Smart.

EDIT: NEW PICS ON PAGE 55!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I N D E P E N D E N T do you know that means...she got own house she got own car ....


to all my i.n.d.e.p.e.n.d.e.n.t girls...

YouTube - webbie boosie I.N.D.E.P.ENDENT GIRl VERSION


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> to all my i.n.d.e.p.e.n.d.e.n.t girls...
> 
> YouTube - webbie boosie I.N.D.E.P.ENDENT GIRl VERSION


hell yeah!!!! thats the jam....lol thanks!!! I love being able to click on threads and hear music!!!! i had a question for you but i cant remember now...umm i blow some more smoke n member...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

they be like yeaaaaah when they song come on...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> they be like yeaaaaah when they song come on...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghD4WB3HDnA..we all know you like that kitty katt...


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 19, 2008)

hey, just figured i'd tag the wall up in here.


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 19, 2008)

zoom


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 19, 2008)

thinking of you.....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> thinking of you.....


 aww too cute...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

btw bigmike thanks a lot for all your help with the light...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> btw bigmike thanks a lot for all your help with the light...


your welcome....


----------



## doctorD (Mar 19, 2008)

Just getting caught up the pics on page 55 look great I wish someone would name a plant after me im so envious!! What did you spray on the plants is it just water?


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 19, 2008)

oh yeah!!!!!!.........
pics of mom 
pics of her boy (black cat) when he was a kitten and now 
pic of ma dawg


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Just getting caught up the pics on page 55 look great I wish someone would name a plant after me im so envious!! What did you spray on the plants is it just water?


yeah just water i go through two bottles a week and in the midst of all that i add like a 1/4 of a capful of growbig to it ...just a tiny bit but she/they dig it...


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 19, 2008)

these were supposed to be with the last post damn what a spammer i am


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> oh yeah!!!!!!.........
> pics of mom
> pics of her boy (black cat) when he was a kitten and now
> pic of ma dawg


lmao did you just ripped the bong a lil to hard and think this was the cute animal thread??or are you growing kittens....oooooo from bigmikes kitty...damn i cant believe cbraaszsy you loaded all those cat pic weirdo lmao


----------



## doctorD (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok thats cool have you ever had any problems with burning spraying with the lights on? ive been told the water magnifys the light and can burn. Speaking of burk holy crap if you go in sun all day in floriday after a long winter not seeing the sun please use a good sun screan. Im itching like crazy now. I should have gone stronger than the 35spf


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah actually pretty bored and if i'm gonna spam sumwhere....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 19, 2008)

if you all hadnt noticed ive been particulary good today as far as the sex threads and comments...then this turns into the pussy page despite my good efforts to behave....im sorry im an attention whore....i know i can be over the top but I know i do it to distract myself from writing my book....so Im sorry for always tripping you out...im really going to work on it...cuz the one person id really like to have attention from goes the other way when im over the top so it Im really going to try hard to focus on my girls and writing my book.....

and sorry for offending anybody..


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 19, 2008)

so yeah.. umm the plants are lookin really good.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> if you all hadnt noticed ive been particulary good today as far as the sex threads and comments...then this turns into the pussy page despite my good efforts to behave....im sorry im an attention whore....i know i can be over the top but I know i do it to distract myself from writing my book....so Im sorry for always tripping you out...im really going to work on it...cuz the one person id really like to have attention from goes the other way when im over the top so it Im really going to try hard to focus on my hobby and writing my book.....
> 
> and sorry for offending anybody..and embarrassing FDD and make this site something he is ashamed of


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 20, 2008)

HUGE PROBLEM WITH ELIZABETH

I really dont think I got off track on my watering...since she has been in the pot she is in I have given her a half gallon of water or mix every other day and she loves it and always drains back about 1/4 of what I give her.....so on Tuesday night I fed/watered and yesterday Wed when I pulled the drain tray it was 2x as full of water as normal more than even when i flush on her flush day...I let it slide and didnt give her a glass of water like she has been getting since shes gotten so big...this morning she looks droopy in places and not her usual self....her soil was dry a finger in an inch or so the soil was dry.....soooo I watered her the same 1/2 gallon only water.....she used to suck water immediately down this time it sat and took awhile to drain and then when i pulled the drain tray and measured it she had drained back 3/4 of the half gallon (the water is almost as clear as when i poured it in) just like when I watered on Tuesday...she only drank a 1/4 of the water....I squeezed the sides of my pot....

Urghh its like my soil is locked up and the water is just running right through and out...is that possible? do I really have to untie all those branches from the screen and try and get that pot out to replant it or something...


I think im just going to detach the screen from the cart and uproot her clean her roots and put her in new soil then reattach the screen....


----------



## Enigma (Mar 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> HUGE PROBLEM WITH ELIZABETH
> 
> I really dont think I got off track on my watering...since she has been in the pot she is in I have given her a half gallon of water or mix every other day and she loves it and always drains back about 1/4 of what I give her.....so on Tuesday night I fed/watered and yesterday Wed when I pulled the drain tray it was 2x as full of water as normal more than even when i flush on her flush day...I let it slide and didnt give her a glass of water like she has been getting since shes gotten so big...this morning she looks droopy in places and not her usual self....her soil was dry a finger in an inch or so the soil was dry.....soooo I watered her the same 1/2 gallon only water.....she used to suck water immediately down this time it sat and took awhile to drain and then when i pulled the drain tray and measured it she had drained back 3/4 of the half gallon (the water is almost as clear as when i poured it in) just like when I watered on Tuesday...she only drank a 1/4 of the water....I squeezed the sides of my pot....
> 
> ...


That just sounds like an over-watering issue.. but then the water won't hold in the soil any more? 

It just runs through? 

Have you tried a water-agent? 

Like a little bit of soft soap?

What kind of soil do you use?

Any lava rocks in the bottom?

Any perlite or vermiculite mixed in?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 20, 2008)

but then the water won't hold in the soil any more? no its not holding water...only a 1/4th of what i give it

It just runs through? it just runs right through

Have you tried a water-agent? no??
Like a little bit of soft soap?eww im scared of soap

What kind of soil do you use? bug soil ha ha no Supersoil which has been good to me other than the bugs..on top of sand then rocks...i think its all compacted together now..

Any lava rocks in the bottom? no

Any perlite or vermiculite mixed in?no


----------



## purpletrainwreck (Mar 20, 2008)

I got one now that looks like that....
one of the leaves that comes up only has about two leaves...
I need to post pics tonight.... cool shit.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 20, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Ok thats cool have you ever had any problems with burning spraying with the lights on? ive been told the water magnifys the light and can burn. Speaking of burk holy crap if you go in sun all day in floriday after a long winter not seeing the sun please use a good sun screan. Im itching like crazy now. I should have gone stronger than the 35spf


not any burns on her but i have two mutants that hate to be sprayed and they burn like crazy


----------



## Enigma (Mar 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> but then the water won't hold in the soil any more? no its not holding water...only a 1/4th of what i give it
> 
> It just runs through? it just runs right through
> 
> ...


 
I've always mixed soil with perlite/vermiculite for airation. The lava rocks (VERY good shit.. lava is the most fertile shit on the planet, look at Hawaii!!!) in the bottom let air come up from underneath to help the roots breathe also.

Not once, in any of my soil grows, did I ever put more water than the container could hold. Having water 'flush' out of the bottom was always a BIG no-no, for me. That meant I just over-watered them.

You can buy watering agents at a pet store or horticultural store. It simply helps move the water in and through the soil. Soft soap works the same way.. just use a VERY little bit per gallon.. no more than a squirt. No scents or anything.. just the basic run-of-the-mill soap. 

Soap is also good to kill bugs! (foliar spray)

Never used sand before.. just soil with perlite/vermiculite and rocks in the bottom (lava rocks).

Read up on lava and Hawaii's vegetation.. you'll see what I mean about fertile.

See if you can find Roots Organics locally. VERY good soil.. they also have dank ass organic feed additives.. check my journal in my thread. I'll be adding the Roots Organics fert. additives later in the op.


----------



## Dr.dirt (Mar 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> HUGE PROBLEM WITH ELIZABETH
> 
> I really dont think I got off track on my watering...since she has been in the pot she is in I have given her a half gallon of water or mix every other day and she loves it and always drains back about 1/4 of what I give her.....so on Tuesday night I fed/watered and yesterday Wed when I pulled the drain tray it was 2x as full of water as normal more than even when i flush on her flush day...I let it slide and didnt give her a glass of water like she has been getting since shes gotten so big...this morning she looks droopy in places and not her usual self....her soil was dry a finger in an inch or so the soil was dry.....soooo I watered her the same 1/2 gallon only water.....she used to suck water immediately down this time it sat and took awhile to drain and then when i pulled the drain tray and measured it she had drained back 3/4 of the half gallon (the water is almost as clear as when i poured it in) just like when I watered on Tuesday...she only drank a 1/4 of the water....I squeezed the sides of my pot....
> 
> ...


 
sand has a tendance to compact and become hard as a rock, it might be a good idea to remove the sand altogether and add some perlite. hope it helps. good luck!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 20, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear about Liz. The soap works by changing the surface tension of the water making it "wetter" ti will help dry soil soak up the water instead of having tons of run off. I dont think that will help you though. It sounds like its over watered. Has any other conditions changed that may cause less water uptake- Temps lower, humidity higher ect?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay I definetly dont think its overwatering, I think that most of the droops I saw were areas that werent getting enough light ....because pink your suppose to keep under your canopy much more free of things that will wilt and die underneath with no light...

I for sure think that the sand has turned into a compacted matter in the bottom of my pot...tomorrow I will find a suitable pot then I am going to cut away the bottom of Elizabeths pot knock away the sand and back fill with perlite and a lil ocean forest.

I did a hellava trim job under the canopy and took 6 more clones...so now I only have 2 branches that arent through the screen....one is kinda wild but im kinda keepin it cuz its so strong and if I need any more clones before Marybeth starts producing I can take it from the wild one if that branch isnt to the screen by then...2 for real weeks and im going to flower this bitch..

Marybeth is doing awesome just exploding.
Katybeth and Jamiebeth are doing really awesome to they are one with their new soil and not swaying anymore
...the runt of the bunch was getting a lil death on top of it so I let her go....plus I needed the room for the new clones...

I guess in the midst of the drama with Elizabeth all I could think was I need a more clones I need more clones so now no matter what happens the legion of her will go on!!!

Im sure by the looks of Elizabeth your like Pink you ass she looks great but its the too much runoff that tripping me out...cuz you know if its running off she isnt drinking it...sooo


Under canopy
side of Marybeth
top of canopy
Katybeth & Jamiebeth and new clones
top of Marybeth


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Okay I definetly dont think its overwatering, I think that most of the droops I saw were areas that werent getting enough light ....because pink your suppose to keep under your canopy much more free of things that will wilt and die underneath with no light...
> 
> I for sure think that the sand has turned into a compacted matter in the bottom of my pot...tomorrow I will find a suitable pot then I am going to cut away the bottom of Elizabeths pot knock away the sand and back fill with perlite and a lil ocean forest.
> 
> ...


How have I missed the name Jamiebeth? Omg...hahahah I <3 you!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 20, 2008)

I dont know I kept waitn for you to notice I knew you hadnt cuz you hadnt said anything lol my dedication to you!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I dont know I kept waitn for you to notice I knew you hadnt cuz you hadnt said anything lol my dedication to you!!


I seriously read every single one of your posts!! I cannot see how the eff I missed that. Maybe all the reading Ive been doing for school? Is it the weed? I dont know but I am so so so sorry I didnt notice earlier! I really feel bad.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 20, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I seriously read every single one of your posts!! I cannot see how the eff I missed that. Maybe all the reading Ive been doing for school? Is it the weed? I dont know but I am so so so sorry I didnt notice earlier! I really feel bad.


dont ever freakin feel bad!!! at all I think I only named those two like in my last update 3 days ago and thats the one on pg 55 that you were REALLY high on that day and like read it twice so dont even sweat it shes happy, Im happy it all good


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> dont ever freakin feel bad!!! at all I think I only named those two like in my last update 3 days ago and thats the one on pg 55 that you were REALLY high on that day and like read it twice so dont even sweat it shes happy, Im happy it all good









Thank you for being forgiving. And yes, this weed is making me high off my ass. Im somewhat normal still only because I just finished doing school work...so Im just on my 2nd hit. Ill be fucked up soon.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 20, 2008)

lmao i feel yah this afghani/bigbud has me so high Ive smoked less...the man called and I was like im good damn ill catch you in a few day...plus I know that guy was trying to give me the bottom of the sack before he goes n gets new...i love this stuff though and id almost take the bottom of the bag...i really want to ask him to ask the man if i could get a cutting of this...


----------



## Florida Girl (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Pinksensa.!!!

Im a newbie here and I just stumbled across your thread. I havent read the entire thread (because Im too lazy to read that much) but I wanted to give you and your construction buddy props for coming up with an ingenious solution to your dilemma of growing a SOG.

I looked at the construction and Id like to offer possible suggestions for future improvements. Please keep in mind these are *ONLY* suggestions meant in the spirit of furthering your thread NOT meant as know it all advice because the one thing I know for sure is that I DONT know it all.

OK so looking at your pics (first post) it appears you are using:

2x4  for the 4 support Posts (qty. 4) (untreated lumber)
1X4  for the top rails (qty. 4) (untreated lumber)
1X1???  for the bottom support/drainage (unsure about wood??? looks like left over somtehing????).
1X2  for wheel supports (untreated lumber)
Wood screws . hard to determine type/size by pic but Im guessing they are at min. 2 galv. wood screws. 

OKso based on what I see. you are sturdy on top and weak in support on the bottom. IME (in my experience) this will work nicely the first usefor a while but will be wobbly soon. In other words.. I think your construction is a bit top heavy. To correct this Id put the same 1x4 top rails on the bottom of the posts (above mystery wood bottom).

The next thing that gave me (???) was the 1x4x4 wheel blocks only in the 4 corners of the mystery wood bottom. While the bottom rails I just suggested will give extra support Id DEFINITLEY add either wheels or extra support on the long ends of the rig.

Lastly for the outer construct of your rig Id suggest LAG BOLTS over wood screws. My dad (May he Rest In Peace) taught me that wood/deck screws are great for fences and decks.but anything I want to be STURDY while moving should use lag bolts in the construction. Wood screws can be used for the weak joins (rail to rail) but the LAGS should be used for the structural joins.

Just my suggestions..If anyone already posted these suggestions then I apologize for the repeat I was too lazy to read. 

Thanks for the pics/ideas Pinksensa. Ill definitely use parts of them in my construction efforts


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 20, 2008)

Florida girl....whoa...whoaa ....Im the femme in this relationship over here complete with daily makeup and eyelashes fluttering, fixed long hair, and lacey panties....I giggle when I use the drill.....and beg her to hold the nail of anything I have to hammer...cutie pie I went deslexic (sp?) reading those words...i can tell you thats its sturdy as hell and with the cross bar from my dogs puppy crate she the one who weilds the wood, screws and galvanized anything is about 125lbs and can sit on the cart...the wheels could be rated for more weight but the whole plants really doesnt weigh that much and I reallly dont roll it far the roll was just so i could roll it out of the closet and turn 360 to trim and tie......HATS OFF to you for your advice, your knowledge, I am in constant awe of my ex/roomate she can make anything I design or dream up but thats what I do is point and say no or yes...lol im a lil princess or as we say around here "the baby" if you would ever like to conspire with her on some wood working projects or welding she also is a mean ass artistic welder let me know you girls would be fast friends....I wanted to assemble the whole thing with biscuits it was goin be my first time to use the biscuit cutter or whatev that thingy is that makes the hole for the biscuit lol lol again thank and if I can ever help you with my greenery experience please feel free to holla atcha girl

*EDIT: new pics and update on PAGE 61*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lmao i feel yah this afghani/bigbud has me so high Ive smoked less...the man called and I was like im good damn ill catch you in a few day...plus I know that guy was trying to give me the bottom of the sack before he goes n gets new...i love this stuff though and id almost take the bottom of the bag...i really want to ask him to ask the man if i could get a cutting of this...


I wish I could get cuttings?! That would be awesome if theyd let you but they probably dont wanna lose business.
This stuff is masta kush?? Im not sure if I like how lazy/unmotivated it makes me. I never can get the same thing twice from my dude. He comes with something new every week and I always feel I get the finest bud. Always a dif kinda feeling.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 20, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I wish I could get cuttings?! That would be awesome if theyd let you but they probably dont wanna lose business.
> This stuff is masta kush?? Im not sure if I like how lazy/unmotivated it makes me. I never can get the same thing twice from my dude. He comes with something new every week and I always feel I get the finest bud. Always a dif kinda feeling.


it seems like my guy is new about every two weeks and i just realized like 3-4 days ago that based on what i get from him and what i know he gets im his biggest customer which doesnt mean shit but that i smoke the most of it before there is new lol but this new guy i have has been doin me so right w/the smoke...my ol girl bless her heart i just had to tell her i couldnt roll w/that stuff she was bringin nemore but she could keep runnin the schwag to my roomie lol

EDIT oh and I dont know if I can get cuttings from that guy but i do have one that would toss me down cuz im so small time id only want like one shit i tried to pay for 10 from somebody of a mixed selection but i wanted to take the over time they said NO SOUP for you pay 10 take 10 we too busy to deal w/your 10 NO SOUP for you


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 21, 2008)

ill just comment on the pics...you girls type to much for me.

the girls are looking good and the new clones. i cant wait to see all this under the new light. keep doing what your doing and enjoy it. nice job!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> ill just comment on the pics...you girls type to much for me.
> 
> the girls are looking good and the new clones. i cant wait to see all this under the new light. keep doing what your doing and enjoy it. nice job!!


i wish you would comment on the update at least on what I plan to do about the cutting away of the pot and adding a new pot...and....you know she said i couldnt cut a hole in the ceiling so i really think if im going to have to vent that much heat im going to have to pay more and get less light, I may still be able to convince her well and during the light hours the closet could be open and venting back into the actual room..and the closet shut when the light is out w/ fans still going but youll say no cuz its just pushing it around but not moving out


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 21, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> ill just comment on the pics...you girls type to much for me.....


Lmao...lame.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Lmao...lame.


haahaaa


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 21, 2008)

wow..........awesome thread....im getting ready to do a scrog grow.....great inspiration...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> wow..........awesome thread....im getting ready to do a scrog grow.....great inspiration...


did you get scrog seeds??


----------



## Florida Girl (Mar 21, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I wanted to assemble the whole thing with biscuits it was goin be my first time to use the biscuit cutter or whatev that thingy is


My post was only meant as suggestions (as I said) but GURRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLL you had me ROLLING with the "biscuit cutter" comment!!!! It's called a biscuit JOINER.... and it's one of my fav. tools!!! It's also the second or third strongest join (dove tail is first). But I digress....

No need to listen to my rambling nonsense.....
If it works well then why mess with it....


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 21, 2008)

lol @ bigmike at this point id have to agree


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> My post was only meant as suggestions (as I said) but GURRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLL you had me ROLLING with the "biscuit cutter" comment!!!! It's called a biscuit JOINER.... and it's one of my fav. tools!!! It's also the second or third strongest join (dove tail is first). But I digress....
> 
> No need to listen to my rambling nonsense.....
> If it works well then why mess with it....


dont get me wrong i loved your suggestion I just didnt understand a word of it!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> lol @ bigmike at this point id have to agree


wow i cant believe you noticed spammer..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 21, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i wish you would comment on the update at least on what I plan to do about the cutting away of the pot and adding a new pot...and....you know she said i couldnt cut a hole in the ceiling so i really think if im going to have to vent that much heat im going to have to pay more and get less light, I may still be able to convince her well and during the light hours the closet could be open and venting back into the actual room..and the closet shut when the light is out w/ fans still going but youll say no cuz its just pushing it around but not moving out


ok..take what you want from this..

for the price you are crazy not to go with the 400w digital mh/hps. you will figure a way to vent the room im sure. environment is the key to a good grow..you know this. in flower you are going to have to do something about the smell and venting into the attic is a good way to mask this (hint,hint to roomie) one 4" hole is very easy to fix..put the cut piece back when finished..hole fixed. so that is that on the ventilation.

as far as the cutting away pot, why?? cant you just remove it like you said? the new pot idea and fresh soil sounds great and your plant will love the FF. here is what i do when potting..stones and lava rocks are great for keeping the soil and roots getting air from the bottom. i have found what works for me is to use styrofoam packing material (the *S *shaped). make sure it is not the green or pink coated..i think these are made from some sort of rice filler and will break down when wet. the white styrofoam will not breakdown. this may sound silly, but take a piece and chew on it..if it melts in your mouth no good. i use about a two inch layer in the bottom of each pot. i never have a problem with root rot or over watering. after harvest i empty the pots and recycle the (*S*) for the next pot. hope this all makes sense and you can use some of this to benefit from in the future.

i used to make my perlite from this also in a food processor..ill have to find the link ..brb...here is the link..Perlite...using Styrofoam Packing Material forgot to add that there is a cut and paste in the thread about using the styrofoam in the pots.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> ok..take what you want from this..
> 
> .
> 
> i used to make my perlite from this also in a food processor..ill have to find the link ..brb...here is the link..Perlite...using Styrofoam Packing Material forgot to add that there is a cut and paste in the thread about using the styrofoam in the pots.


I freakin love it!!! Thanks babycakes for giving me such an informative answer!!! Now im huntin packing material,lol I just love the way you do things. Thanks for coming out of the shell, for a min. Ima get the 400 then Ill just have to use the princess card an start whining about why I need my hole and Im sure I can get it...

*GOOD NEWS: ALL 6 OF THE NEW CLONES MADE IT THROUGH THE NIGHT!!!* I am a cloning fool now!!! ha ha for me if they make it through nite one Im home free....sometime when their domes arent on Ill take pics of what they look like, they are all about the same exact high no lil shortys this time!! Happy clones make me happy!!! I have always thought that if I had access to some good strains I would love to be clone farmer...hint hint anyone lol theres just something about making babies that i love now


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 21, 2008)

yea, she might just be root bound, it has been in that container a while.

the problem with "soil" is after it dries completely it becomes kinda hard and clay like which isnt too good for the roots. then when U water it, it can become like a mud all together. it gets really messy during flushing..ooo..good luck with that!

try going soil-less next time. just peat moss and perlite. its not quite Hydro, not exactly soil but its much easier to work with. 

some good brands are sunshine mix, miracle gro REGULAR potting mix, miracle gro Organic choice.

or if U do go soil again get a good mix like foxfarms that has organic nutes, good aeration, and drainage properties..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> yea, she might just be root bound, it has been in that container a while.
> 
> or if U do go soil again get a good mix like foxfarms that has organic nutes, good aeration, and drainage properties..


oh yeah Im never using this soil or this soil setup again...it doesnt even have any perlite in it....from now on Im using BigMike soil which is a blend of FF Ocean Forest (marybeth is in ocean forest n perlite right now) Perlite and Scotts Topsoil....Im making dirt today!!! 

Oh and Ill for sure take pics of what it looks like in the pot to before I reset her.....

*EDIT NEW PICS ON MIDDLE OF PAGE 61 FOR ANYONE JUST STOPPIN BY AND NEW CLONE BABIES!!!*


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 21, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> but then the water won't hold in the soil any more? no its not holding water...only a 1/4th of what i give it
> 
> It just runs through? it just runs right through
> 
> ...



you might/probably have dry soil pockets... this happens when you dont water the plants evenly (perlite helps alot).. its no big deal.. what i do is i take a long skinny stick ( like a bottle rocket) and poke holes down into the soil.. lots of them.. then i water.. let it soak in for a lil while, then water again, and so on...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 21, 2008)

you could have tried to flush it too quickly.. leaving part of the soil dry while all the water ran threw the channels it made... then whenever you water afterwards the water continues to run down the same path... 

once you get all the soil nice and saturated, it will start to hold water again..


could be root bound...


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 21, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> yea, she might just be root bound, it has been in that container a while.
> 
> the problem with "soil" is after it dries completely it becomes kinda hard and clay like which isnt too good for the roots. then when U water it, it can become like a mud all together. it gets really messy during flushing..ooo..good luck with that!
> 
> ...


sunshine promix fuxking rocks


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 21, 2008)

This is a very interesting grow what are you using for the screen at the top?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> This is a very interesting grow what are you using for the screen at the top?


lol its these littl green fencing things kinda hard to explain...but I didnt want to buy a huge roll of chicken wire (but today I found a lowes some really small roll so next time I will go get those..) so they had these little wire fencing things that you could put around a small flower bed so i used dykes and pliers to manipulate them into the screen that it is and then we added some peices where there wasnt holes...


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 21, 2008)

That's cool, I was always was under the impression that you had to remove the screen to harvest, how do you plan to harvest them from the screen without hurting your precious buds?? Are you going to cut the screen or just cut the bottom of the stems and pull the buds through your screen?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> That's cool, I was always was under the impression that you had to remove the screen to harvest, how do you plan to harvest them from the screen without hurting your precious buds?? Are you going to cut the screen or just cut the bottom of the stems and pull the buds through your screen?


well a lot of people weave the branches through the screen and back up and I dont know how they harvest Ill have to ask billybob but I tie along the screen so when I go to cut I will untie or cut my ties and then cut the branch where it entered the screen and hang the slut up...you pose a good point that i hadnt reflected much on with the weave and pull ill have to figure that one out if im ever a weaver...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

so I thought i was going to get away with just putting elizabeth back in her pot after taking away the sand etc so Im sitting in there w/ a chopstick poking holes in the dirt down to the sand and then im about done and i just kinda start scratching the surface of the soil and theres cajillions of roots just below the top of the soil......what a fucking moron pink...can you all believe what a champion this damn plant is to be bound all up in her own roots and still growin green as the day is long???

ive been to lowes, home depot and finally to walmart to find clean perlite...i couldnt find any freaking scotts top soil BIGMIKE only scotts premium potting soil so I didnt get any of that and now I HAVE TO GO[EDIT SHE SAYS WE HVE A BUCKET SO NOW IMA DRINK A BEER] freaking back and get a five gallon bucket or something to put my fatass slut of a plant Elizabeth into I want to poke the fucking magic weed elf in the eye for telling me my pot would be fine for the entire grow why else would I have attached a screen full of fuckng branches to have to replant the damn thing urgghhhh that fucking elf is going to get it.... thats a 12 inch pot they have a 16 but my hole is cut for a 12 n I think if I get a five gallon bucket I can put my holes where i want them...

oh and bm if this wasnt too much reading for let me know if it is SCOTTS PREMIUM POTTING SOIL OR SCOTTS TOP SOIL cuz theres no freaking topsoil and thats what i had written down..i figure i can blow smoke and chill then got get my damn bucket who fuckin lets they kickass tree grow roots to the top the soil?????


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 21, 2008)

heh i know a little bit about rootboundness the roots will grow wherever the water is if you water the top the roots will grow around the top (i'm sure you know this) but when you water you need to make sure the water comes out the bottom.

^^^^^^^^^ if this has already been talked about, my apologies maybe it'll help out some nube who happens to read it

pics are a plant that i repotted. apparently i put the dirt in without looking in the pot first then added my plant.. then upon replant i found this..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> heh i know a little bit about rootboundness the roots will grow wherever the water is if you water the top the roots will grow around the top (i'm sure you know this) but when you water you need to make sure the water comes out the bottom.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^ if this has already been talked about, my apologies maybe it'll help out some nube who happens to read it
> 
> pics are a plant that i repotted. apparently i put the dirt in without looking in the pot first then added my plant.. then upon replant i found this..


lmao!!! that just made my freakin day!! thats fucking hilarious I love that ha ha Ima make that my avatar lmao


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 21, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> well a lot of people weave the branches through the screen and back up and I dont know how they harvest Ill have to ask billybob but I tie along the screen so when I go to cut I will untie or cut my ties and then cut the branch where it entered the screen and hang the slut up...you pose a good point that i hadnt reflected much on with the weave and pull ill have to figure that one out if im ever a weaver...


 I spoke to BB about this and what here recommended was to take them out one big branch at a time. Im gonna cut the screen out around the sites I wanna harvest and maybe let some of the lower growth go for a bit. I have seen some pics of the whole screen hangin' with the whole plant in it. I guess there are a few ways..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> I spoke to BB about this and what here recommended was to take them out one big branch at a time. Im gonna cut the screen out around the sites I wanna harvest and maybe let some of the lower growth go for a bit. I have seen some pics of the whole screen hangin' with the whole plant in it. I guess there are a few ways..


that would be so phat to see a whole screen hangin up lmao


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 21, 2008)

All this scrog stuff seems confusing and lots of work!! I admire your dedication. I just ate two brownies...lets see how effed up I get. I would eat more but my tummy is full.


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 21, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> I have seen some pics of the whole screen hangin' with the whole plant in it. I guess there are a few ways..


That sounds like a good idea too but it would prolly be a bitch to harvest...I was thinkin if you used chicken wire you could open the holes in the wire wider and simply snip the chicken wire around your beauts it not very tough to cut


----------



## doctorD (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi pink. Its my understanding that with a scrog you would have the stems tied to your screen with all your buds above it. Isnt the idea to get more light to what would be lower buds. If so anything under the screen shouldnt get really any light so it wont develop into much. I dont think youll have any trouble with your harvest. Now to the repot. Im not a fan of repoting. I only do it once from seedling (16oz party cup) Then I go into a 3 gallon and dont repot. I think it lessens the chance oh harming the root ball. Just my .02 hope it helps.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

well the bitch wasnt root bound and the sand hadnt turned to some impenetrable mass...my roomie and I did it together, she came out of the pot very smoothly. I did gently knock off any sand and rocks that were attached. The dirt was very compact around the roots...

The 5 gallon bucket has about 2 inches of perlite with OceanForest+Perlite mix....the fun fucking part was that once we got her reset in the bucket she was about 5 inches taller than the cart....meaning the screen was 5 inches above what it attaches to so I had to cut all of my strings and untie the rest and reattache her to the screen...so the upside is that all the branches are through the screen and tied down. She had to get a new bend in her main stem to acheive this so it cracked a little bit but some peeps say thats good fuck I dont know the down side is she looks ugly as hell not cute at all...so uncute I cant post the pics i took. Maybe in a few days when she has bushed back out.

Im really disheartened at this point I watered her..but now I dont know how much to water or when to add my nutes back in and with the ocean forest how much nutes do I need now...seriously if I lived alone and my roomie didnt love that plant like I do with the amount of clones I have I would have just cut her down and said fuck it......who knows it may come to that yet....now my stupid screen is full of dumb skinny branches.......i need to smoke


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 21, 2008)

don't worry about it she will perk up


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 21, 2008)

when watering just water like u normally do.. slowly, until you see some coming out the bottom.... you will get an idea of how much it takes to fill it.. using a 5 gallon bucket is going to take up a whole lot more water/nutes than before.. trust me.. i have 4 plants in 5 gallon containers... i use 5 gallons of water when watering and 5 gallons of water with 8ml per gallon of Flora Micro/ 16ml per gallon of Flora Bloom... so its alot of nutes! but the plants suck up every bit of it...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> when watering just water like u normally do.. slowly, until you see some coming out the bottom.... you will get an idea of how much it takes to fill it.. using a 5 gallon bucket is going to take up a whole lot more water/nutes than before.. trust me.. i have 4 plants in 5 gallon containers... i use 5 gallons of water when watering and 5 gallons of water with 8ml per gallon of Flora Micro/ 16ml per gallon of Flora Bloom... so its alot of nutes! but the plants suck up every bit of it...


that sucks...5 gallons of water see im just really overwhelmed now..i wish I would have just stuck it out with my old pot i was just tripping and i overeacted and now i dont want to deal with this at all

when i saw nothing was wrong I should have just filled her old pot with perlite and put her back in it


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 21, 2008)

yeaah i just woke up from a nap or i would have told u not to repot.....have u ever seen a shot glass grow? if u werent yet rootbound u shouldnt have worried about it.. if u were, its possible to take out the root mass and trim back the roots (avoiding the tap root) without hurting the plant...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> yeaah i just woke up from a nap or i would have told u not to repot.....have u ever seen a shot glass grow? if u werent yet rootbound u shouldnt have worried about it.. if u were, its possible to take out the root mass and trim back the roots (avoiding the tap root) without hurting the plant...


 
its like the end of the song by Blue October "Hate Me" I fucked up I fucked up I fucked up I fucked up....


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 21, 2008)

watering/feeding definately became a chore when i transplanted... but they are definately loving every inch of that BCuzz mixx


----------



## doctorD (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry to hear your down. try to think happy thoughts.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 21, 2008)

u didnt fuck up.. liz is going to grow huge now! and shes going to have plenty of space to do it.. its just gonna take 15-20 mins longer to tend to her..


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 21, 2008)

you love to tend to her anyway.. think of it on the bright side.. the soil will retail more water so you will be less likely to dry out


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

doctorD said:


> sorry to hear your down. try to think happy thoughts.


lmao i need some of what your smoking lol lol


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> you love to tend to her anyway.. think of it on the bright side.. the soil will retail more water so you will be less likely to dry out


the thing is now all my branches are through I dont really have much screen left for dramatic growth god and its so ugly..


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 21, 2008)

make a bigger cart!!! Growkart V 1.5


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> make a bigger cart!!! Growkart V 1.5


your funny and up way past your bed time i think its makin you kooky i should go ahead and put these pics up so you guys can see how dumb she looks


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 21, 2008)

or u could always just go get that HPS and lose the screen all together... she will explode if u wait about a week or two after transplanting and then throw her into flowering.. 
but i doubt thats the route your going to go.. =)


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 21, 2008)

when you transplant..i like to water real good then let the plant tell me when she is thirsty. this helps with the roots searching/growing further into the new soil. 5gal is a lot of soil for a plant. you might just want to get a bigger screen and let that bitch grow more. i would stick with your same water schedule/amount and just back off on the grow big a little. the big bloom will help with the root growth. you and liz will be fine.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> or u could always just go get that HPS and lose the screen all together... she will explode if u wait about a week or two after transplanting and then throw her into flowering..
> but i doubt thats the route your going to go.. =)


after i just got through tied the bitch down theres no way in hell im untyin her and ditching the screen im ordering the light next week so it should be here by the first of the next week then im flowering there is nothing left to grow on her..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> when you transplant..i like to water real good then let the plant tell me when she is thirsty. this helps with the roots searching/growing further into the new soil. 5gal is a lot of soil for a plant. you might just want to get a bigger screen and let that bitch grow more. i would stick with your same water schedule/amount and just back off on the grow big a little. the big bloom will help with the root growth. you and liz will be fine.


nah im sick of her Im going to flower her and call it a day


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

its just been a long stressful day and my roomate took the end of this week off so today ive heard everything from who are you talking to on the phone about your grow and why are you telling them all that...why are you telling those people on that site..you know if the house get raided they wont just take your plants they will take the house....i tell her to say the word and ill kill them all right now...no she just doesnt want me to talk about them..

im just over it today....so here she is..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 21, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> nah im sick of her Im going to flower her and call it a day


wait a couple of weeks and get your light.....you will be alright.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

those pics just make me sick


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 21, 2008)

why? They look fine... u just tied her up.. she needs some time to adjust.. Note how u feel right now and then see how u feel in a week


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> why? They look fine... u just tied her up.. she needs some time to adjust.. Note how u feel right now and then see how u feel in a week


lmao note how Im feeling in my emotions journal?? lmao ahhh haaaa well you got me laughin anyway..i just miss her being all full and bushy

im just a whiny spoiled brat who wants my girl to look perfect all the time...im sure it will be fine!!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 21, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> its just been a long stressful day and my roomate took the end of this week off so today ive heard everything from who are you talking to on the phone about your grow and why are you telling them all that...why are you telling those people on that site..you know if the house get raided they wont just take your plants they will take the house....i tell her to say the word and ill kill them all right now...no she just doesnt want me to talk about them..
> 
> im just over it today....so here she is..


That about your roomie!
I think she looks good. I those leaves will turn up by tomorrow and she will look better than ever!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> That about your roomie!
> I think she looks good. I those leaves will turn up by tomorrow and she will look better than ever!!


wassup brownie girl how you feelin?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 21, 2008)

Aiighht. Im just relaxed. Just started smoking a bit ago. Im just relaxing! I hope your night is going better. You did such a good job fixin your plant back up. Like I said...that is way too much work for me.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Aiighht. Im just relaxed. Just started smoking a bit ago. Im just relaxing! I hope your night is going better. You did such a good job fixin your plant back up. Like I said...that is way too much work for me.


aww thanks i just need to keep lighting my lighter to put the smile back on my face


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 21, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> aww thanks i just need to keep lighting my lighter to put the smile back on my face


Word. . My legs feel like they are getting massaged. Just thought Id let you know...haha. Little random piece of information about my high.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Word. . My legs feel like they are getting massaged. Just thought Id let you know...haha. Little random piece of information about my high.


i have a short list of things i wish were being massaged....


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Mar 22, 2008)

I think you should be tucking the leaves under the wire as the plant grows,causing horizontal growth under the screen. giving more light and allowing more nodes to grow vertically which produces more buds on a short plant. like the L.S.T method, but instead of tying down you are tucking under Creating a canopy.

just an observation.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

roldgoldrlg said:


> I think you should be tucking the leaves under the wire as the plant grows,causing horizontal growth under the screen. giving more light and allowing more nodes to grow vertically which produces more buds on a short plant. like the L.S.T method, but instead of tying down you are tucking under Creating a canopy.
> 
> just an observation.


You do??? hum horizontal growth under the screen thats an interesting idea...


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Mar 22, 2008)

you start training the plant from the very beginning in order to get a short wide plant with all the veg. growth under the screen. the plant will grow up a few inches above the screen, and then you weave it back under, holding down the veg. growth. .


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

roldgoldrlg said:


> you start training the plant from the very beginning in order to get a short wide plant withe all the veg. growth under the screen. the plant will grow up a few inches above the screen, and then you weave it back under, holding down the veg. growth. making for a short wide plant.


what the fuck do you think im doin its a SCROG...you can weave below or tie along same difference its a horizontal grow look at damn pics read the title of the journal...i tried to be cool with your first comment but if you dont have the decency to read a single page of my journal then say some shit like that i have to to pop off at you....I would appreciate it if you didnt comment in my journal again...


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Mar 22, 2008)

never mind, just looked tall for an actual scrog, I was enjoying your grow,
now you suck.
I hope your plant dies.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

roldgoldrlg said:


> never mind, just looked tall for an actual scrog, I was enjoying your grow,
> now you suck.
> I hope your plant dies.


thats rich,............ do you know how many freakin people read my journal and are going to read what you just wrote??? i have like nearly 11,000 views like 300 a day...good luck finding anybody to help you after they read what you just wrote in my journal...your second post and you dug a hole and jumped in now your pulling the dirt in on yourself..will you be using cfls to grow your ass out of that or HIDs???


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

RoldGold didnt realise that you knew wtf you were doing. I believe this was pure mix up, he skipped to the end of your journal and didnt get to see all the hard work youve already put into Elizabeth.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamie im about to pee my pants wtf is that picture???????????


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

Roldgold. Just what I was just giving a face to whom I was talking about.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

roldgoldrlg said:


> never mind, just looked tall for an actual scrog, I was enjoying your grow,
> now you suck.
> I hope your plant dies.


okay if i took back the fuck would you admit that you barely looked at my journal?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Roldgold. Just what I was just giving a face to whom I was talking about.


oh thats Roldgold right the fuck on my bad I feel bad now for poppiin off to him hes a hottie


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> oh thats Roldgold right the fuck on my bad I feel bad now for poppiin off to him hes a hottie


and hes not coming back now! Thanks a lot PINK! !!




Lmao. Just playing.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> and hes not coming back now! Thanks a lot PINK! !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh w/ any luck he will find the masturbation thread and read the whole thing and be talkn mad shit to me......i cant wait


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Pink...just checking in with you.....Im with Jamie...Scrog seems like so much work....but it does look like you are doing a great job! I think it will be fine and turn out great....keep up the good work!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Hey Pink...just checking in with you.....Im with Jamie...Scrog seems like so much work....but it does look like you are doing a great job! I think it will be fine and turn out great....keep up the good work!


when i dont spaz out and repot it for the sheer challenge of it freak out cuz ive had no problems at all and subconsciously i need to fit in w/everyone else who has problems...its actually quite therapeutic kinda like doing bosai trees..


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> when i dont spaz out and repot it for the sheer challenge of it freak out cuz ive had no problems at all and subconsciously i need to fit in w/everyone else who has problems...its actually quite therapeutic kinda like doing bosai trees..


I agree...tending to my garden is very therapeutic for me as well....i am sure the reward will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## Sprouts (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Pink. Sorry to hear about your day. Your leaves look way healthier than mine ever did and as long as you stay in veggy stage she will get as bushy as you want her to be. I read that plants in veggy can live up to 10 years. So, after you see some preflowers and know the sex, just keep cloning her and never let her flower. You have done all the hard work, so just sit back and chilax...cause everyone knows that girl pink...now she can grow some of that funky shit
</IMG>


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

awww.. pink had a bad day.. heres some 'flowers' to cheer u up


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

happy 80th birthday liz!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> happy 80th birthday liz!!!


lol she hasnt been veggin that long lmao


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> did you get scrog seeds??


havent gotten the seeds yet.........just starting on the box.....any suggestions....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> havent gotten the seeds yet.........just starting on the box.....any suggestions....


on?? you ask me questions ill do what i can to answer tell me what you want to do im a grow princess some times i make dreams come true...


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> on?? you ask me questions ill do what i can to answer tell me what you want to do im a grow princess some times i make dreams come true...


seeds......


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> seeds......


in general i dont know that much about seeds i thought you had questions about scrog growing my bad....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> in general i dont know that much about seeds i thought you had questions about scrog growing my bad....


Maybe he was wanting some seeds. "seeds?" Imma start posting that on peoples page just to see who will come thru with em for me... j/k...well maybe...hahaha. Im high, suprizing, I know. I spent too much cash today, now Im smoking my brains out, thinking about how much I hate men right now and stopping by to say hi before I attempt taking a crack at the books. Hope you are having a wonderful Saturday!! .


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Maybe he was wanting some seeds. "seeds?" Imma start posting that on peoples page just to see who will come thru with em for me... j/k...well maybe...hahaha. Im high, suprizing, I know. I spent too much cash today, now Im smoking my brains out, thinking about how much I hate men right now and stopping by to say hi before I attempt taking a crack at the books. Hope you are having a wonderful Saturday!! .


i spent too much cash yesterday and now im smoking my brains out tooo....ima make my avatar say "SEND SEEDS TO PO BOX XXX" your right you never know ha ha...my saturday got fucked up because i had do a bunch a work i didnt plan on so i was out all day and didnt get my happy time....you can always hate the boys but dont ever hate pink...cuz pink always luves ya....lets get drunk later tonite and blow up the board w/ our bullshit...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i spent too much cash yesterday and now im smoking my brains out tooo....ima make my avatar say "SEND SEEDS TO PO BOX XXX" your right you never know ha ha...my saturday got fucked up because i had do a bunch a work i didnt plan on so i was out all day and didnt get my happy time....you can always hate the boys but dont ever hate pink...cuz pink always luves ya....lets get drunk later tonite and blow up the board w/ our bullshit...


Sounds like an effen plan to me!! K Imma log on my myspace real quick, do some homework.... shotgun some beers, and log back on here...hahaha. And of course I would never hate you!! And I dont hate men in general just a certain few that Im manhating on at the moment. Lmfao. . Be back soon and enjoy your smoking!! .


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lol she hasnt been veggin that long lmao





pinksensa said:


> This is my first grow ( I wish I could enter her in the state fair,lol ) and I grew her from a seedling to where she is now in my fire place .................................................................
> BTW she is 6 1/2 weeks old...
> So....here are some pics and I have the dimensions somewhere if anyone cares....peace and positivity...from a girl with a green thumb



6 1/2 weeks at February 18th.. (45 days)
+
time from then to now... (35 days + or - )
=
80 days...... 
shes over the hill!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> 6 1/2 weeks at February 18th.. (45 days)
> +
> time from then to now... (35 days + or - )
> =
> ...


huh....see i should just go cut her down


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

hell nah.. maturity is what u want..


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

she should be showin some preflowers by now tho..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> she should be showin some preflowers by now tho..


thats what they say


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

ha ha ha ha haaa 
Marybeth has little split tails on everyone of her nodes just above the calyx or the flap 

they are little but when i move them w/ my nail i can see the lil split ha ha 

my camera died while I was trying to take confirmation pictures....Im the luckiest grow princess!!!! i dont see any ball like thingys just these tiny lil things that cross each other ....i realize it was so hard to tell for me on Elizabeth because i had trimmed her so much.....well just wanted to share the news..hee hee


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ha ha ha ha haaa
> Marybeth has little split tails on everyone of her nodes just above the calyx or the flap


YAY! Im happy for you!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> YAY! Im happy for you!!!!


me tooooo its a lil trippy to think i have like a bunch a girls 
oh yeah and one of the mutants that ive fucked w/so much is a girl to so really 11....


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> me tooooo its a lil trippy to think i have like 10 girls
> oh yeah and one of the mutants that ive fucked w/so much is a girl to so really 11....


Good stuff, you should be proud of yourself!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

yeahhhh thanks dert!!!! its almost a lil unreal like i won the lottery


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Good stuff, you should be proud of yourself!


awww shucks


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> awww shucks


So I just bought some capt morgans and diet... Im gonna get drizzunk tonight. <-----me later. hhahahaha.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> So I just bought some capt morgans and diet... Im gonna get drizzunk tonight. <-----me later. hhahahaha.


umm that sounds pretty yummy if i wasnt on my 5th or 6th beer i would go get some of that....ummm i love jack and diet.....tooo that sounds so good lets see who can i call to bring me some jack and diet coke????


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

" beer before liqour................... "


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> umm that sounds pretty yummy if i wasnt on my 5th or 6th beer i would go get some of that....ummm i love jack and diet.....tooo that sounds so good lets see who can i call to bring me some jack and diet coke????


Good idea!!! But I hate Jack I got alcohol poisoning from it at like 16. I woke up and couldnt open my eyes.... cuz it was crusted with barf. Im lucky I didnt get knocked off. Now just the smell of it makes me gag. .


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

damn.. why is it that all the good women ( drunk and have pot plants ) are at home on computers and i can never run into them in reality..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> " beer before liqour................... "


or... liquer, beer, liquer, liquer, beer, beer, beer... thats how I roll. lmfao.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> or... liquer, beer, liquer, liquer, beer, beer, beer... thats how I roll. lmfao.


yeah when I read that I was like I am a professional drinker I can run back an forth from beer to liquor all night.....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> damn.. why is it that all the good women ( drunk and have pot plants ) are at home on computers and i can never run into them in reality..


we live in different states than you lmao


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Good idea!!! But I hate Jack I got alcohol poisoning from it at like 16. I woke up and couldnt open my eyes.... cuz it was crusted with barf. Im lucky I didnt get knocked off. Now just the smell of it makes me gag. .


btw i am a visual thinker so i see what i think in my head and i could have really done w/out the crusted barf eyes..spanks


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> damn.. why is it that all the good women ( drunk and have pot plants ) are at home on computers and i can never run into them in reality..


cuz your at home on your computer...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> btw i am a visual thinker so i see what i think in my head and i could have really done w/out the crusted barf eyes..spanks


Bwuahhahahaahahahahahah. I had to let you know how effed up I was. I was laying on my back... I couldve choked to death. God forbid any of my friends that night helped me?! Not sure where they all went...assholes. 



But yes, I will try not to be so descriptive.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> cuz your at home on your computer...


Cuz we are a rare find actually. .


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Bwuahhahahaahahahahahah. I had to let you know how effed up I was. I was laying on my back... I couldve choked to death. God forbid any of my friends that night helped me?! Not sure where they all went...assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, I will try not to be so descriptive.


just dont be descriptive about gross shit..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> just dont be descriptive about gross shit..







.... my appetizer... 

Ill try not to be descriptive, but if I forget, sorry in advance.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> .... my appetizer...
> 
> Ill try not to be descriptive, but if I forget, sorry in advance.


lmao your damn tiny pic teases...lmao


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

..... ok.. i got an idea.. ill swing by and pick up pink, a couple of clones from liz, and a couple clones from my garden, and then we will all meet up at Jamie's place to help her finish that bottle.. u know.. a friendly gesture.. 
and then we can all swap..... clones.....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lmao your damn tiny pic teases...lmao








Better?!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> ..... ok.. i got an idea.. ill swing by and pick up pink, a couple of clones from liz, and a couple clones from my garden, and then we will all meet up at Jamie's place to help her finish that bottle.. u know.. a friendly gesture..
> and then we can all swap..... clones.....


i def want to trade clones...im a trader now that i got a bush of clones...i already have peeps callin dibbs...and I gott a momma...i grew up w/ my parents have anywhere from 7-12 aquariums at a time and they always had rare tropical fish shipped in...they came in these stryfoam containers w/ the fish swimmin in the plastic bags so im thinkin...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> ..... ok.. i got an idea.. ill swing by and pick up pink, a couple of clones from liz, and a couple clones from my garden, and then we will all meet up at Jamie's place to help her finish that bottle.. u know.. a friendly gesture..
> and then we can all swap..... clones.....


You two will be driving for a long long long time.... The bottle is already finished its all in my cup. Haha.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Better?!


god you are so fucking hot captain morgan and you too jamie..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> god you are so fucking hot captain morgan and you too jamie..


Lmao thanks... I look like poo right now though. And ya, Capt Morgan is a sexy bitch. Any cool threads besides this one right now???!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You two will be driving for a long long long time.... The bottle is already finished its all in my cup. Haha.


ha ha yeah it would be some weird long trip we would def need an rv dert do you have an rv man i think i really want to do a cross country rv thing and see n meet all my riu pals..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Lmao thanks... I look like poo right now though. And ya, Capt Morgan is a sexy bitch. Any cool threads besides this one right now???!!!!


not so much


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ha ha yeah it would be some weird long trip we would def need an rv dert do you have an rv man i think i really want to do a cross country rv thing and see n meet all my riu pals..


So what your saying is instead of the camping trip 2008, its really gonna be RIU RV tour 2008?! Sounds good to me.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> So what your saying is instead of the camping trip 2008, its really gonna be RIU RV tour 2008?! Sounds good to me.


camping still sounds awesome if everyone will come if not i guess we will caravan it to their individual houses....we should camp in north arkansas....thts pretty central on the buffalo river..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

but you knw if we did the rv and went to their houses then no one could be liek oh i didnt want to drive w/ smoke or fly w/ smoke we be like um we are here break it out..lets blow smoke


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

Oohh I have a sexy doctor friend with a big ol house by the river in Arkansas... sounds good to me.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oohh I have a sexy doctor friend with a big ol house by the river in Arkansas... sounds good to me.


alrighty then lets gets some dates rollin


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

I say mid-late summer, maybe fall so no one can ditch out... but reality is, we should just all rent a big ass cabin.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I say mid-late summer, maybe fall so no one can ditch out... but reality is, we should just all rent a big ass cabin.


yeah or a couple depending on who legitimately agreed to coming well take deposits that way people will really come...

but if we did the RV we could totally do a RIU documentry borat style...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> yeah or a couple depending on who legitimately agreed to coming well take deposits that way people will really come...
> 
> but if we did the RV we could totally do a RIU documentry borat style...


You are gonna die... but I have never seen Borat, so... I wouldnt know. The only thing with the rv is the drive and the smoke. People can easily put vacsealed bud on their bods and catch a flight. Ha.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You are gonna die... but I have never seen Borat, so... I wouldnt know. The only thing with the rv is the drive and the smoke. People can easily put vacsealed bud on their bods and catch a flight. Ha.


actually i havent really even seen it I watched a bit of it one night w/someone and they were explaining to me about how none of the people knew they were being filmed and they all sued of course i was watching it w/ a lawyer lol, I never knew that it was a real trip that they took and faked the act i thought it was just all a movie set....


----------



## doctorD (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Better?!


ok now its official_ have a crush on you._
</IMG>


----------



## doctorD (Mar 22, 2008)

And im totally in for camping. I think it would be crazy fun!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

doctorD said:


> ok now its official_ have a crush on you._


Lmao. Thanks. 


How are you on your drunkness pink?! Im not even buzzed yet. Im half riu/half homework... but my day for school ends in 30 min...after that, Im gonna be, well wasted.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 22, 2008)

thats what I call night school lol. Oh and happy easter everyone.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Lmao. Thanks.
> 
> 
> How are you on your drunkness pink?! Im not even buzzed yet. Im half riu/half homework... but my day for school ends in 30 min...after that, Im gonna be, well wasted.


pretty mellow over hear i rarely get good and buzzed let alone drunk but my high is realllllly good


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> pretty mellow over hear i rarely get good and buzzed let alone drunk but my high is realllllly good


Im a loser, I havent smoked in awhile. Thanks for reminding me. Lol. .

I always can get good and drunk alone. 

My name is Jamie.....and Im an alcoholic. Hahahaha.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 22, 2008)

i think i smell a new thread cooking... "The First Annual Roll-It-Up Fest"


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Im a loser, I havent smoked in awhile. Thanks for reminding me. Lol. .
> 
> I always can get good and drunk alone.
> 
> My name is Jamie.....and Im an alcoholic. Hahahaha.


me too especially on scotch the last time i got bad fucked up on scotch i fell over an odomon walking inside from my patio and fucked myself all up bruises everywhere looked like someone just kicked me over and over...my roomie comes outside n im like did you hear me call you shes like no i heard the thud when you hit the floor i was FADED


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 22, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> i think i smell a new thread cooking... "The First Annual Roll-It-Up Fest"


only someone will start bitching someone out in the thread and ruin the whole thing...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 23, 2008)

while you girls are hating im making butter... and spent all kinds of money today at the supply store with lots of freebies to sample. i think im am set for the next year on nutes, soil, new light, cloning supplies and lots more. i love my new store. 

oh yea..i had a few beers since the drive up and back...soo, im feeling good too.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 23, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> while you girls are hating im making butter... and spent all kinds of money today at the supply store with lots of freebies to sample. i think im am set for the next year on nutes, soil, new light, cloning supplies and lots more. i love my new store.
> 
> oh yea..i had a few beers since the drive up and back...soo, im feeling good too.


Well arent you special BMike?! 
Have fun with your new shit and I will pm you my addy so you can send me some of your freebies. Lmao, jp.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 23, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> me too especially on scotch the last time i got bad fucked up on scotch i fell over an odomon walking inside from my patio and fucked myself all up bruises everywhere looked like someone just kicked me over and over...my roomie comes outside n im like did you hear me call you shes like no i heard the thud when you hit the floor i was FADED


Lmao... thats hilarious. I always have random bruises from my drunkedness... but Im pissed... I was transferring all my stuff to downstairs and I was trying to carry everything at once (Laptop, weed, drank) I dropped my drink spilled it on the floor, the whole 44oz with the whole bottle of capt in it, spilled my plate that had all my ground bud on it so it just mixed with the carpet and drink... Im so ticked at myself right now..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 23, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Lmao... thats hilarious. I always have random bruises from my drunkedness... but Im pissed... I was transferring all my stuff to downstairs and I was trying to carry everything at once (Laptop, weed, drank) I dropped my drink spilled it on the floor, the whole 44oz with the whole bottle of capt in it, spilled my plate that had all my ground bud on it so it just mixed with the carpet and drink... Im so ticked at myself right now..


hehehehehehehehehe...j/k. when are we going camping at my house?? sorry guys...BYOG,s..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 23, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> hehehehehehehehehe...j/k. when are we going camping at my house?? sorry guys...BYOG,s..


BYOG? Bring your own girl? Bring your own grow? Bring your own GAT? Bring your own grandma... who knows what your talking about... haha. 




Wheres Pink anyway??!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 23, 2008)

[quote

Wheres Pink anyway??!!![/quote]

idk??? HEY PINK, WAKE THE FU8K UP !!!!!

SEE IF THAT WORKS..


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 23, 2008)

hi pink i really feel for you  i couldnt believe [SIZE=+0]the last pic was the same plant elizabeth i hope she kicks ass and grows like a mad dog on a scrubbing brush for you  one good thing girls girls [/SIZE]girls just think of all that loverly loverly *BUD *
</IMG>


----------



## doctorD (Mar 23, 2008)

hey pink hows the grow doing? any better?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 23, 2008)

wow looks like there was a party in my thread after i passed out excellent......


welsh: im not to sad now about it...I mean bushieness is good but dont budsites form on branches??? all bushiness does is block light so, she does look a little tardlike but look how much of the branches are through the screen...

I was just reading a page site called SCROG:Advanced Tactics...lol almost everything I do is a no-no for beginners and should only be done by the very advanced like as a beginner i should have removed all of the fan leaves that I did until i understood how proper care of the roots and stems could sustain the plant in leiu of the fan leaves being gone....I think we should start a bet right now on how much I yeild....Ill cum with a prize like a pipe or somesing...im going big and Ima say 5oz lol lmao that should get you goin...1girl, 1 scrog,=5 oz bear in mind she is 80 something days *mature. *Dont worry im not going to get mad if you under bet the 5 o's i know thats outrageous, but so is elizabeth, i wont even debate it w/ you, you just place your bets and we can go to the like the nearest 8th...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 23, 2008)

doctorD said:


> hey pink hows the grow doing? any better?


oh gosh yes..i was just tripping...overparent repotting uselessly..thes great and im trying this rooting gel experiment on her branches that i got from fdd so ill let you all know the results of that....did you read that the clone Marybeth that Ive chosen for my Momma showed me some preflowers yesterday???

and the freakin mutant that ive been fucking with and torturing is showin preflowers too, the damn mutants have been gettting real sunlight several times a week for like 8hours....they look awesome...lol and no more foliar feeding those lmao....i need to roll elizabeth out to the pool so she can lay out and tan w/the mutants...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 23, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I think we should start a bet right now on how much I yeild....Ill cum with a prize like a pipe or somesing...im going big and Ima say 5oz lol lmao that should get you goin...1girl, 1 scrog,=5 oz bear in mind she is 80 something days *mature. *Dont worry im not going to get mad if you under bet the 5 o's i know thats outrageous, but so is elizabeth, i wont even debate it w/ you, you just place your bets and we can go to the like the nearest 8th...


im not going to touch that with a ten foot pole..................


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 23, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> im not going to touch that with a ten foot pole..................


just make a guess, I know 5 is way out there, im not trying to win the bet i reap the benefits no matter what..... just make a guess...i promise im not going to remark on your guess at all im just going to write it down for the bet.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 23, 2008)

under CFLs?? ?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 23, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> under CFLs?? ?


no under a 400w hps


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 23, 2008)

Just moved Marybeth into Elizabeths old pot...shes pretty happy and had some really great root development!!!! bigmike since she is going to be my mom and ocean forest feeds for a bit should i just give her water for a long time.maybe a big bloom cocktail the next time i water..tell me what if nutes i should give her since i just want her to chill and make babies..im noticing that ocean forest stays wet for much longer plus my pots have about an inch a half to two of perlite in the bottom then the ocean forest is cut with perlite too so i think i could back up to watering every 3 days...your just gonna say get a moisture meter..


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 23, 2008)

for fun 80 grams


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 23, 2008)

i'm going to make a fair guess.. for a beginner on a reg plant i'd say 1 oz per plant is pretty good, but since you are getting good advice from everyone on here and you are trying scrog i'll say 2oz's dry (not sure what your plant looks like,and how long you plan to veg etc) any pic updates?

oh and what size pot is that as well (scrolled back and i guess yesterday you said your cam is dead... come on...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 23, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> i'm going to make a fair guess.. for a beginner on a reg plant i'd say 1 oz per plant is pretty good, but since you are getting good advice from everyone on here and you are trying scrog i'll say 2oz's dry (not sure what your plant looks like,and how long you plan to veg etc) any pic updates?
> 
> oh and what size pot is that as well (scrolled back and i guess yesterday you said your cam is dead... come on...


pg 67 has pics from friday after being retied to the screen and moved to a 5 gallon bucket...she has been veggin for 80 something days well you could say 28 of that was seeding but she popped from the soil like week one of jan


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 23, 2008)

you are gonna have a great plant when its done... i love your scrog setup and you did your homework... Will you marry me?  ....haha


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 23, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> you are gonna have a great plant when its done... i love your scrog setup and you did your homework... Will you marry me?  ....haha


ha ha now i feel special lmao thanks for stoppin by n your nice words...


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 23, 2008)

good you are special... , fa real though, my first plant was a fucking monster...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 23, 2008)

thats an interesting looking plant!!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 23, 2008)

thats a retard plant...j/k..I wonder if it produced any good smoke?. Hows yer babies pink? post some new pics so I can see her....Thanks!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 23, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> you are gonna have a great plant when its done... i love your scrog setup and you did your homework... Will you marry me?  ....haha


Jerk.


pinksensa said:


> ha ha now i feel special lmao thanks for stoppin by n your nice words...


Hahahaah Im just playing. 





But you did see he posted the same on mine??!! But he has a free pass cuz its you and Ily!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 23, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Jerk.
> 
> Hahahaah Im just playing.
> 
> ...


he did it cuz i whined in your thread that everyone asks you to marry them lol lol


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 23, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> thats a retard plant...j/k..I wonder if it produced any good smoke?. Hows yer babies pink? post some new pics so I can see her....Thanks!


pg 67 has pics from friday after being retied to the screen and moved to a 5 gallon bucket...she has been veggin for 80 something you can read back a few pages from 67 to see how i tripped out and why i transplanted her...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 23, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> he did it cuz i whined in your thread that everyone asks you to marry them lol lol


Lmao... I was just playing though...
He is my buddy.


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 24, 2008)

oh, girls, there's no need to fight over me.... lol... you guys give me a reason to wake up in the mornin lol... im sorry jamie... i just didnt want her to feel left out... and to the guy above, it actually did produce some good smoke... ugly girls need lovin too!!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 24, 2008)

nice looking plant, what strain?.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 24, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> nice looking plant, what strain?.


indica....out of some couch lock kind bud that i didnt catch the name of that day so i guess thats bagseed...but really good unknown bagseed....
edit: im going to cal it bethweed...

thats not my plant on 78 the last pics of my plant are on 67


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 24, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> indica....out of some couch lock kind bud that i didnt catch the name of that day so i guess thats bagseed...but really good unknown bagseed....
> edit: im going to cal it bethweed...
> 
> thats not my plant on 78 the last pics of my plant are on 67


Maybe with your signature you should put the page of your most recent pics?? 

I just keep my updated in my thread (links to the recent pics) cuz my doesnt have as much growing info as yours, to have mine posted at the beginning.

You are the best. Just thought I would tell you today..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Maybe with your signature you should put the page of your most recent pics??
> 
> I just keep my updated in my thread (links to the recent pics) cuz my doesnt have as much growing info as yours, to have mine posted at the beginning.
> 
> You are the best. Just thought I would tell you today..


 I really thought about that after you mentioned that yesterday ehh maybe i will lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 24, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I really thought about that after you mentioned that yesterday ehh maybe i will lol


You should .


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You should .


 k hows this...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 24, 2008)

Still goes to the first page... 
I was thinking maybe you should just type the page number in the signature??


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 24, 2008)

so smart....


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 24, 2008)

check out my scrog , inspired by pink


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 24, 2008)

cbraaszsy said:


> check out my scrog , inspired by pink


its funny i was just in your thread lookin at yours!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats awesome cbraaszsy! Hi Pink!! Hows it going?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Thats awesome cbraaszsy! Hi Pink!! Hows it going?


good sorry i was there then gone..I had a friend over sorry..........


----------



## doctorD (Mar 24, 2008)

I gota go to bed but wanted to say hi to you.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 25, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I gota go to bed but wanted to say hi to you.


awe thanks and good nite I was a lil late gettin on and everybody is sleepy bears now...lol


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 25, 2008)

Hellllooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 25, 2008)

here pink here pink.....wtf has anyone seen pink???


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 25, 2008)

doctorD said:


> here pink here pink.....wtf has anyone seen pink???


lol you boys are too cute...im here....


----------



## doctorD (Mar 26, 2008)

hi I looked for you just to say hi, but in an effort to curb my rui addiction I turned it off.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> they dont have hairs....do sesame seeds count??


i was lookin over your grow and came across this pic... Fuckin great! that's gotta be the funniest thing I've seen in a very long time. took forever to find some pics of the grow.... anyways, looks like it's goin good.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 26, 2008)

Im going to keep this short for those that bitch about my detailed updates:


3/21 Friday I freaked out and repotted Elizabeth....also had cut off misc branch because I thought I was going to bring the soil up higher...so I had just stuck the branch in water while I was repotting with plans to clone her when I got done...well I didnt, then I told myself when she drooped a lil I would do the cloning...but she did droop....so then she became an experiment....see pic sorry its so hard to see but those white things forming on the end are roots..juiced up w/ cloning gel..
3/23 Sunday Repotted Marybeth my momma and clone I took on 2/27. Everybody got watered today. I cut Elizabeth's growbig back to a 1/4 teaspoon and added in a 1/4 of tiger bloom. Katiebeth & Jamiebeth got the same except for no tiger bloom and Marybeth just got str8 water after her repotting. Made a grow center in my room...see 1st pic
3/24 Monday orderd Nematodes for fungus mites...the good news is the gnats seem to hate the ocean forest soil that everybody but the mutants are in..btw in the grow center on the bottom left is one of the mutants....the mutants have gnats bad...Also got moisture meter I didnt want to it felt like getting training wheels but now I really dig it because it lets me be very scientific in my journaling (paper) lol yeah i have a paper journal of minute details.
3/25 Tuesday Watered Marybeth who by the meter has herself hooked on water every other day regardless...increased tiger bloom to 1/2 teaspoon and grow big is still at 1/4 and will remain till removed.....
3/26 Wednesday....just called and my nematodes are in btw everybody is gettin the nematode bugs...all my plants all over the house and patio.
Dont my clones look happy as bugs in a rug?? the 2 big ones in the middle are Katiebeth & Jamiebeth...now dont think Im gettting all big time w/ all my plants I dont hussle smoke I only blow it but I have tricked anyone who knew anything about my op to acquire clones from me for a low rate and I love the idea of husslin clones....so eh...now that cant say shit about me...plus im advising them to repot roll for a week then 12/12 so thatll keepin comin fo mo ha ha so if you cant clone worth shit ill hook you up and keep your momma happy and hussle your babies back to you lol lol
is there anyting else anyting......oh what they pics are:

grow center
marybeth
marybeth
clones
crazy branch growing in starbucks cup
crazy branches slutty roots
more slutty roots
And the rest are all the come back kid...go back to page 67 when i had her looking all kinds a crazy after repotting and retying her ass to that screen...doesnt she look awesome as ever??? that bottom view any leave you see is being poked down below the screen other wise there is no grow below my canopy..
Much love give me love and give me rep Im tired of being soon to be famous...make me famous!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks like shes taking to the repot just fine you should have your screen filled out in no time.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Im going to keep this short for those that bitch about my detailed updates:
> 
> 
> 3/21 Friday I freaked out and repotted Elizabeth....also had cut off misc branch because I thought I was going to bring the soil up higher...so I had just stuck the branch in water while I was repotting with plans to clone her when I got done...well I didnt, then I told myself when she drooped a lil I would do the cloning...but she did droop....so then she became an experiment....see pic sorry its so hard to see but those white things forming on the end are roots..juiced up w/ cloning gel..
> ...


Wheres my rep??! Lmfao... just kidding.

They look awesome pink! Nice, bushy and green! Great work. Such a good set up. Im SO impressed.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks good..I think you need more screen space though. Lots of clones you got there..I see you got that down...good job.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Wheres my rep??! Lmfao... just kidding.
> 
> They look awesome pink! Nice, bushy and green! Great work. Such a good set up. Im SO impressed.


thank you so much thank you, it wont let me rep you fo a minute..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> thank you so much thank you, it wont let me rep you fo a minute..


I was kidding... but your plants do look awesome.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 26, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Looks like shes taking to the repot just fine you should have your screen filled out in no time.


thank you sir I will tell the girls your kind words...god this new smoke I just got rocks so fucking good


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 26, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Looks good..I think you need more screen space though. Lots of clones you got there..I see you got that down...good job.


not all of the clones are staying w/ me only 4 are going in next when she is done..Marybeth is being kept as a momma.

lol okay i totally feel you on the screen but i figure this is where the run part comes in...you see in the upper left hand corner of the screen is the top of the plant she would easily be 3 ft tall if she was vertical...well when I had to rebend the main stem the original bend or curve if you will ended up there in the upper left quadrant...so ha ha it curves to the clockwise direction so as the rest of all the branches grow I am training them he he to go on a clockwise curve as well so it will spiral to the right along the top of the screen.....

pretty fucking cool huh its going to look so tight...this is art to me man fucking art...and i get to smoke it eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking great Pink!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I was kidding... but your plants do look awesome.


omigod i just get why that comment was put in your thread about the shocker -the finger thing...cuz your fingers are like that on your face in your avatar lmafaooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 26, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking great Pink!


spanks friend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 26, 2008)

You hear from BillyBob lately? I know he's going bigger and better next grow.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> omigod i just get why that comment was put in your thread about the shocker -the finger thing...cuz your fingers are like that on your face in your avatar lmafaooooooooooooooooo


Bwuahahahahaahahah ya its the little mini me (from austin powers) - 2 in the pink one in the stink. Hahaha.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 26, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> You hear from BillyBob lately? I know he's going bigger and better next grow.


yes i did i think Monday for a minute oh yeah im sorry i forgot to tell you his computer really did crash this time so thats why he is out of the loop....and i made him promise not to talk about next time cuz its just too big to be talking about....


----------



## Dr.dirt (Mar 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> 6.crazy branches slutty roots


stuff like this is why i read every page of your grow journal...lol...not to mention you can grow your ass off. Great job!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 26, 2008)

Dr.dirt said:


> stuff like this is why i read every page of your grow journal...lol...not to mention you can grow your ass off. Great job!


 
thats funny as hell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 26, 2008)

pink i cant wait for liz to really start showing flowers,, i almost can smell her from here cant wait for the next update.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

lookin good pink! Can't wait to see that screen completely filled up.


----------



## Sprouts (Mar 27, 2008)

That is one beautiful bush


</IMG>


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 27, 2008)

Did you make it home last night??!!! You never came back on .


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Did you make it home last night??!!! You never came back on .


she may be tired.... pink, your plants look nice and your new light set up for the clones looks like it will work fine. nice job!!!

how about the new light?????


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Did you make it home last night??!!! You never came back on .


stupid late for the amoutn of available fun...you were already sleepn bears when i got back on and was on till almost 3am


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

damn you stay up late. oh wait, i forgot that I'm apparently one of the few of us that have to work all day 

Enjoyed the update pink.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks bm I should have it in time to start next weekend to flower...im dyin to flower mostly so i can reduce my number of plants and get it down to 5...thanks


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> thanks bm I should have it in time to start next weekend to flower...im dyin to flower mostly so i can reduce my number of plants and get it down to 5...thanks


dude i hear that!!!!!!!!!! I'm going nuts with all these plants right now. i can't wait till I'm down to 5 so that it's just a misdimenor.... i wish the numbers were a lil dif here though.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 27, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> damn you stay up late. oh wait, i forgot that I'm apparently one of the few of us that have to work all day
> 
> Enjoyed the update pink.


I rarely ever stay up that late...most of my work is in the evening though so I have to stay up anymore at night till 12-2am depending on whats goin on w/my girls..


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I rarely ever stay up that late...most of my work is in the evening though so I have to stay up anymore at night till 12-2am depending on whats goin on w/my girls..


do you have to go to work? or work from home? 
I'm sittin in my cubicle right now.... i hate work.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 27, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> do you have to go to work? or work from home?
> I'm sittin in my cubicle right now.... i hate work.


oh no...Im writing a book so all the work I do is from my home I have like some part time hussles I do etc...oh hun I couldnt never go back to corporate/cubicle america..


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> oh no...Im writing a book so all the work I do is from my home I have like some part time hussles I do etc...oh hun I couldnt never go back to corporate/cubicle america..


i know I'm just waiting for the day......
right now I'm at school full time also, only about a year left though. your lucky you get to work from home. I'm trying to figure out a way to make money at home without having to go to a job. I'm getting really sick of it, even though I got a damn good job for my age and schooling. I've got a few ideas of businesses that I can start up, but really don't want to get a loan to try it out at this point. i still need to work out some shit with my idea before I can really put it into action, but one day.....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 27, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> stupid late for the amoutn of available fun...you were already sleepn bears when i got back on and was on till almost 3am


Yeah I didnt go to bed til like 4am! Im sure Ill be suffering later. Im drinking a big ass cup o' ice coffee right now. Glad you had fun!!! I might go out this weekend for the first time in a while... not sure yet though. Trying to stay responsible and I have a feeling if I go out Ill get inta some trouble.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yeah I didnt go to bed til like 4am! Im sure Ill be suffering later. Im drinking a big ass cup o' ice coffee right now. Glad you had fun!!! I might go out this weekend for the first time in a while... not sure yet though. Trying to stay responsible and I have a feeling if I go out Ill get inta some trouble.


I really wish you would come smell the orange blossoms blooming and party w/ me!!!!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 27, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> oh no...Im writing a book so all the work I do is from my home I have like some part time hussles I do etc...oh hun I couldnt never go back to corporate/cubicle america..


WORD. I never wanna work in an office again. Ever if I can help it anyway.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> WORD. I never wanna work in an office again. Ever if I can help it anyway.


I'm working on getting out of this hellhole. I love my job, but hate working for somebody else, and having to leave my house for my job. I can't wait until i can put my business idea in motion. it's somethin new that I have been lookin for for years and havn't found a product like it so I'm hoping it'll work out well.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 27, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> I'm working on getting out of this hellhole. I love my job, but hate working for somebody else, and having to leave my house for my job. I can't wait until i can put my business idea in motion. it's somethin new that I have been lookin for for years and havn't found a product like it so I'm hoping it'll work out well.


well I also do free-lance business coaching so if you ever want some strategies to get you going let me knw....


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> well I also do free-lance business coaching so if you ever want some strategies to get you going let me knw....


I promise I will take you up on that when I get this shit going. right now I've just got a few pictures that I've drawn up of the product, I'm working on getting my friend that does graphic design to put a logo together and some more professional looking pics. I know i got a good idea, just no time or money to the shit started. I can't get my friend to work on the shit cause he's trying to keep his graphic design business going good.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 27, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> I promise I will take you up on that when I get this shit going. right now I've just got a few pictures that I've drawn up of the product, I'm working on getting my friend that does graphic design to put a logo together and some more professional looking pics. I know i got a good idea, just no time or money to the shit started. I can't get my friend to work on the shit cause he's trying to keep his graphic design business going good.


sounds cool the best thing you could do is starting outlining a business plan you can find an outline if you search wikipedia for business plan...this will enable you once completed to gain money from investors...but they will all want to see a plan and strategy then we just find people to show it to...


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> sounds cool the best thing you could do is starting outlining a business plan you can find an outline if you search wikipedia for business plan...this will enable you once completed to gain money from investors...but they will all want to see a plan and strategy then we just find people to show it to...


i know, I've acually already got one started, i had to put one together in high school for my business class, so have a lil experience putting one together. too bad i didn't already have this idea however many years ago when I was in high school.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm a lot closer to getting it going than I think i am, I just trying to finish up school first so that I have the degree under my belt.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 27, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> I'm a lot closer to getting it going than I think i am, I just trying to finish up school first so that I have the degree under my belt.


thats why you should start filling in content now on your business plan that will evolve over time...DONT PUT SHIT OFF TAKE CONTROL OF YOUR DESTINY my friend...I know you are but this is a kick in the pants to say if youve got something good then work on it NOW


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 27, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> thats why you should start filling in content now on your business plan that will evolve over time...DONT PUT SHIT OFF TAKE CONTROL OF YOUR DESTINY my friend...I know you are but this is a kick in the pants to say if youve got something good then work on it NOW


I know, i tell myself everyday to work on it.... i swear i must have some major add cause everyday i got something new that I wanna try that could make me some money. part of my problem is that I dont want investers, i want to do this without someone else's money so that it's all in my hands. that way I'm not paying some other dickhead for my ideas. so i come up with ideas to make money. my newest one is counting cards playng blackjack. i know that movie is coming out soon about it, I already know how to count cards, just need to prctice it and see if it can acually work for me.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 27, 2008)

This is my favorite song right now, so turn your speakers all the way up and enjoy!!!!!

YouTube - Finger Eleven - Paralyzer 

New pics and Update on Page 80 for anybody who hasnt been by in the last couple of days.


i wanna make you move.....because your standing still...if your body matches what your eyes can do ....you prolly move right thru me on my way to you........

its the fuckin jam girls and boys...


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2008)

yummmm orange blossoms. They smell so good When I was at my moms in florida she has an orange tree by the pool and the smell was awsome.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 27, 2008)

eekamouse....
Great Reggae
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PyEwTM0n04c&feature=related


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> yummmm orange blossoms. They smell so good When I was at my moms in florida she has an orange tree by the pool and the smell was awsome.


i know i looooooooooooooove them..thats why i moved to where i live i visited when they were in bloom and feel in love i live for this time of year its like nature has her own perfume


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah.. and then they fall to the ground and rott.. and smell like natures abortion


----------



## doctorD (Mar 28, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> yeah.. and then they fall to the ground and rott.. and smell like natures abortion


You could eat the oranges or give them to friends instead of letting them go to waste. Or dont be lazy and just clean up your yard every now and then.


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> This is my favorite song right now, so turn your speakers all the way up and enjoy!!!!!
> 
> YouTube - Finger Eleven - Paralyzer
> 
> ...


I'm listening to this song right now, on the radio.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 28, 2008)

Its a great song really fun beat


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah I like the beat... I like your location doctor D.... fom the same area... I've been noticing more and more people that are from this area joining the site, it's good. the weed around here needs to get better, although the last couple bags I picked up have been very nice.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> yeah.. and then they fall to the ground and rott.. and smell like natures abortion


that is so fuckin gross and its the first thing i read when i woke up on my blackberry thanks.....NEW JOURNAL RULE....no one can ever say abortion in my thread in reference to anything dogs, fruit trees, anything...ewww


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 28, 2008)

pink ur the ganja farmer! i love this song

YouTube - GANJA FARMER


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> You could eat the oranges or give them to friends instead of letting them go to waste. Or dont be lazy and just clean up your yard every now and then.


 thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

i knw that song is awesome...i downloaded to my ipod and thats what i listened to over an over last night in my car...im loading itunes right now...lol


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> pink ur the ganja farmer! i love this song
> 
> YouTube - GANJA FARMER


 
lol lol yeah ive heard that song...ha ha


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 28, 2008)

whats thizzin princess? how you been?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> whats thizzin princess? how you been?


i been good what about you playa??


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 28, 2008)

pink, did you complete your masterbation survey? i saw that you asked for more people to complete, but I couldn't remember seeing your completed survey....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> pink, did you complete your masterbation survey? i saw that you asked for more people to complete, but I couldn't remember seeing your completed survey....


my responses are covered throught out the survey..as each person responded i answered each of the questions...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

He is sooo cute...when my friend and I went out the other night she brought him over and the next morning he spent some time w/ auntie pink here he is...he is soooooooooooooo much fun!!! ohhh i love him soooo much!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

im sittin here clickin on my own post looking at those cute ass pics over and over isnt he toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute??


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 28, 2008)

looks like he seen a ghost... lol


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> looks like he seen a ghost... lol


 bwahhhaaaa thats hilarious. hes soo cute I know you dont like dogs but that lil guy is a cutie!!


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 28, 2008)

hey pink.. my boy got the seeds today from the doc... im gonna be seeding out a single WW and a single Crystal.. as well as making a couple mothers.. maybe if your nice to me ill mail u a couple beans...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> hey pink.. my boy got the seeds today from the doc... im gonna be seeding out a single WW and a single Crystal.. as well as making a couple mothers.. maybe if your nice to me ill mail u a couple beans...


well what do I have to do to be considered nice?? do you have a short list?? pweeeeeeeeeaaaase...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> well what do I have to do to be considered nice?? do you have a short list?? pweeeeeeeeeaaaase...


i dont have a short ANYTHING!!


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 28, 2008)

what i was thinking about doing is actually ending up with a couple different batches of seeds... 

being that i have nothing but females from the BB i was thinking about making seeds from two of them crossed with a male from WW and a male from Crystal...
as well as 

straight WW
straight Crystal..
then a Crystal pollinated by a WW male and a white widow fem pollinated by a crystal male... same cross but different result? didnt u say that BigMike knows about genetics?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

I bet you dont!!!! now what can I do to get some seeds..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> what i was thinking about doing is actually ending up with a couple different batches of seeds...
> 
> being that i have nothing but females from the BB i was thinking about making seeds from two of them crossed with a male from WW and a male from Crystal...
> as well as
> ...


sounds very cool and yes BIGMIKE is really good w/genetics and he has a couple of successful really good crosses....and he is sooo helpfu...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 28, 2008)

alright.. ill hook u up.. its gonna be a while before the seeds are produced but ill have hundreds so dont worry bout it.. . figure out a safe address i can send it to and when they're ready ill let u know..


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 28, 2008)

Bethweed x Crystal Widow = DonkeyPunch


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> Bethweed x Crystal Widow = DonkeyPunch


god i wish you could hear me laughing so fucking hard haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa omigod thats hilarious


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 28, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> Bethweed x Crystal Widow = DonkeyPunch


Wow Crystal Widow sound like a thc bomb haha


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 28, 2008)

DonkeyPunch sounds like something I'd love to smoke......that was funny


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> DonkeyPunch sounds like something I'd love to smoke......that was funny


lol do you know what a donkey punch is????


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lol do you know what a donkey punch is????


Bwuahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah.




Bwuahahahhahahahaahahaha. Sorry that post you are respondin to is funny..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Bwuahahahahahahahaahahahahahahah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you read up where dertmagert said that bethweed(my stuff) crossed w/ crystal something would= donkey punch weed??


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh shit my latino ass dont know what a donkey punch is.......it just sounded kick ass weed to me....lol....but again..................I'm high........


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> oh shit my latino ass dont know what a donkey punch is.......it just sounded kick ass weed to me....lol....but again..................I'm high........


 
lmao okay if i remember right and ne1 can correct me but a donkey punch is when a guy is fucking a girl from behind then punches her in the ribs which makes her clench up etc....ie the donkey punch


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 28, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> oh shit my latino ass dont know what a donkey punch is.......it just sounded kick ass weed to me....lol....but again..................I'm high........


donkey punch -A sleazy sex move in which while the guy is taking the girl anally he punches her in the back of the head, making her ass or vagina contract.
And ya I read the other post pink. Haha.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> donkey punch -A sleazy sex move in which while the guy is taking the girl anally he punches her in the back of the head, making her ass or vagina contract.
> And ya I read the other post pink. Haha.


im pretty sure that is from jamies urban ghetto dictionary or whats it called jame?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> im pretty sure that is from jamies urban ghetto dictionary or whats it called jame?


Nah urbandictionary.com 

My def would be punching a chick in the back of the head while doggystylin. hah.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> donkey punch -A sleazy sex move in which while the guy is taking the girl anally he punches her in the back of the head, making her ass or vagina contract.
> And ya I read the other post pink. Haha.


and since dertmagert wanted to name a cross between his smoke n mine and call it donkey punch then perhaps he has thoughts of donkey punching me...DERT...im not down w/the donkey punch at all...I can do it to you while taking you from behind but Im not down w/it..


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 28, 2008)

it iz punchin to the back of the head
had a friend who's friend did it on camera. he was gonna start donkeypunch.com... you knock her out and dip out the room.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 28, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> it iz punchin to the back of the head
> had a friend who's friend did it on camera. he was gonna start donkeypunch.com... you knock her out and dip out the room.


 
if i ever knew you did that i would punch you in the head matty


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 29, 2008)

damm, I'm learning so much in here, thanks Jamie that was so helpful


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 29, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> damm, I'm learning so much in here, thanks Jamie that was so helpful


 
ha ha...sweet angel face, Jamie is good people and you can always learn a lot from her!!! especially any urban words your unfamiliar w/ lmao

EDIT: and I just have to tell you one more time how proud I am of you!!!!! You are doing so awesome, in your next post in my thread you should put the before & after pics of PINK so everyone can see my namesake!!!


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 29, 2008)

haha, i didnt do it, someone else did ... lol. tho it would be funny. i wouldnt do that though... i ll knock a girl out wit a dick slap lol...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 29, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> haha, i didnt do it, someone else did ... lol. tho it would be funny. i wouldnt do that though... i ll knock a girl out wit a dick slap lol...


lol a dick slap is okay ha ha its nice to be smacked w/ a dick every now in then lmao ser0 ha ha ha


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 29, 2008)

haha... leave a mushroom stamp on ya fore head?


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 29, 2008)

oh shit... i got 420 time now!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 29, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> haha... leave a mushroom stamp on ya fore head?


lol not that damn bad lmao haaaaaa haaaa just a lil slap ha ha


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 29, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lol a dick slap is okay ha ha its nice to be smacked w/ a dick every now in then lmao ser0 ha ha ha


haha what the hell haha ..your sounding more like my kind of women every post


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 29, 2008)

lol... with my dick its more like a pound on the dome. like a judge and his gavel.... Order in the Court!!!! Jp


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 29, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> lol... with my dick its more like a pound on the dome. like a judge and his gavel.... Order in the Court!!!! Jp


damnnnnn matty lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 29, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> haha what the hell haha ..your sounding more like my kind of women every post


you know im not an underaged girl w/ daddy issues how could i be your kind of woman??


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 29, 2008)

ooohhhhh snap! lolol.


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 29, 2008)

where has bigmike been.. i have a couple ?s i wanna ask him


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 29, 2008)

ps... my seeds from the doc came with a freebie 5 pack of femmed BLACK ROSE from heath robinson.. cant wait to smoke this


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 29, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> ps... my seeds from the doc came with a freebie 5 pack of femmed BLACK ROSE from heath robinson.. cant wait to smoke this


Mmm that looks yummy! Come home Pink I miss you!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

Im home...

dert you dont need all them seeds you need to send sum to me


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 30, 2008)

Me too actually. Lol...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Me too actually. Lol... I forgot to tell you what she said on my last post.


who?? in what thread??


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 30, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> who?? in what thread??


Hahahaha Im so high I edited that. But I meant to just say Me too. Hahahaha. Im sorry. lmao. 


Like ya me too, I meant I shoulda said I need some seeds on my last post.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hahahaha Im so high I edited that. But I meant to just say Me too. Hahahaha. Im sorry. lmao.
> 
> 
> Like ya me too I need some seeds.


i cant stop laughing at how you quoted darkstar in your signature every time i see it i start laughing so hard i tingle...ha ha ha ha ha read the last bb mess i sent


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 30, 2008)

I dont make sense. Im effed bad. Im sorry. ILY Pink.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 30, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i cant stop laughing at how you quoted darkstar in your signature every time i see it i start laughing so hard i tingle...ha ha ha ha ha read the last bb mess i sent


I didnt get one?? Last I sent one...


EDIT: yes I did. Short term memory loss. OMFG Im going nuts.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I dont make sense. Im effed bad. Im sorry. ILY Pink.


ily........


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 30, 2008)

haha what are you girls still doing up??


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 30, 2008)

wow... look at some of these pics that were posted by a guy that also got some black rose freebies from the doc and grew them out... 


HEATH ROBINSON'S *BLACK ROSE*


















































o my!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 30, 2008)

Sharing is caring. Just a thought.




dertmagert said:


> wow... look at some of these pics that were posted by a guy that also got some black rose freebies from the doc and grew them out...
> 
> 
> HEATH ROBINSON'S *BLACK ROSE*
> ...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

Dert You Are So Mean....you Are Such A Tease.......


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 30, 2008)

Dert did you buy those rose seeds from a bank?? which one?

looks sooooo tasty


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 30, 2008)

got them FREE!! lol... from dr chronic... he's the man


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> got them FREE!! lol... from dr chronic... he's the man


......................................


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 30, 2008)

oh stop your whining... like your not gonna get a free batch.. sheesh


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> oh stop your whining... like your not gonna get a free batch.. sheesh


awww sheesh lol


----------



## tech209 (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW bomb ass buds.........


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 30, 2008)

haha i want some damn seeds haha

i just got some more pure Afghani seeds

but that black rose looks soooooooooooooo good


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> haha i want some damn seeds haha
> 
> i just got some more pure Afghani seeds
> 
> but that black rose looks soooooooooooooo good


get on your knees hazy and Ill give you some of my seed...


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 30, 2008)

Ill get on my knees but if u satnd infront of me i dont know what i would do....


please haha

o crazy ganja queen you


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Ill get on my knees but if u satnd infront of me i dont know what i would do....
> 
> 
> please haha
> ...


you would obey my every command....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

I really need to make a trip to the midwest I could see so many people in the illinois and then you hazy ............then I would have to do a whole separate trip to florida for all my pals there..


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 30, 2008)

i live in the northeast not the northwest my location lies haha

go buckeyes


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> i live in the northeast not the northwest my location lies haha
> 
> go buckeyes


i know you live in O hio


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 30, 2008)

haha

how did u know


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> haha
> 
> how did u know


 
cuz I am a see all, know all Goddess....



lol I read where you told someone maybe in yo thread...


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

I mean I could fly into northern illinois and go south from there and be hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii all the way from all my pals...illinois and florida would be kickass _*"tours of smoke"*_ for me


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 30, 2008)

o punish me o goddess 

i would make u go straight haha

but dont get me wrong girl girl action is very vey nice


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 30, 2008)

its a art hah


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> its a art hah
> o punish me o goddess
> 
> i would make u go straight haha
> ...


i dont do titles in terms of straight, lesbian, or bi...I can love and/or fuck whoever I want cuz I can.. so you and your 19 old cock arent going to forever impart upon my sexuality some grand awareness of how delightful cock is....


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 30, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i dont do titles in terms of straight, lesbian, or bi...I can love and/or fuck whoever I want cuz I can.. so you and your 19 old cock arent going to forever impart upon my sexuality some grand awareness of how delightful cock is....


Daaannnng.......


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 30, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Daaannnng.......


yea i know


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Pink...How old are you? Or a close guesstimate..teens-twenties-thirties?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 30, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Hey Pink...How old are you? Or a close guesstimate..teens-twenties-thirties?


31...................... alll baby face........


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 30, 2008)

I love the Dirty Thirties..


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 31, 2008)

Heres a dank bud from my clone that is almost ready...I couldn't help myself. I had to get a nugg so I can taste her soon....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Heres a dank bud from my clone that is almost ready...I couldn't help myself. I had to get a nugg so I can taste her soon....


 
yummmy ummmmy...that made me giggle ummmm i wannnnt it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't wait...Hey wanna cybersmokeout?


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> I can't wait...Hey wanna cybersmokeout?


heck yes ill cyber whatev w/ you..... in leiu of the fact that you are the first post I ever read in my search and desire to scrog and you have supported me and shared with me and helped me in anyway possible and youve been above and beyond kind to me!!!!!!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 31, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> heck yes ill cyber whatev w/ you..... in leiu of the fact that you are the first post I ever read in my search and desire to scrog and you have supported me and shared with me and helped me in anyway possible and youve been above and beyond kind to me!!!!!!


Well I'm smokin a fat ass joint right now , with you in mind..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Well I'm smokin a fat ass joint right now , with you in mind..


Ill burn this bowl in honor of you...


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 31, 2008)

This is my first CyberSmokeOut.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> This is my first CyberSmokeOut.


obviously its not mine...look at my grow journal its on ongoing cybersmokeout...we all get high and sit in a cyber circle and blow smoke and bullshit...


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 31, 2008)

I try to keep mine like a grow chart. So people can see a scrog from beginning to end. My shits in the attic. Im gettin' tired of crawlin up there everyday and it's starting to get warm up there.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 31, 2008)

No pipe passin with out me... its the rules....


lol jp. HI PINK!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

lmao i know hey i chart the fuck out of my shit in this journal it is very detailed there is just a lot of shit in between...


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 31, 2008)

I know..I can keep up. I hate reading. Im glad you did that link shit!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> I know..I can keep up. I hate reading. Im glad you did that link shit!


thank jamie it was her idea and pass her the joint to man puff puff give...


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 31, 2008)

fucken tornado sirens goin off right now...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 31, 2008)

I just puffed like 5 back to back hits.... Im so angry at myself Pink! Next week Im taking a break from the buds fasho.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope I don't lose power...My lights are on at night..


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> I hope I don't lose power...My lights are on at night..


quit thinking that or it will happen....its gonna be fine....


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I just puffed like 5 back to back hits.... Im so angry at myself Pink! Next week Im taking a break from the buds fasho.


i been thinking i may take a break...hell last week i had to remind myself to smoke i was so unfocused on it why not take a break


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 31, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i been thinking i may take a break...hell last week i had to remind myself to smoke i was so unfocused on it why not take a break


Yeah.... its always nice to take a break for a few days and then when you smoke you get twice as effed. Well I do anyway. Ha..


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nite Ladies ...Im out.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

me too im down fo the count


----------



## billybob88 (Mar 31, 2008)

looking great babe. i wouldnt trim anymore at this time in the screen. looks great. it will explode soon and really fill the screen. your weaving is looking great. great job pink


----------



## Sprouts (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi princess, i posted some new pics in my grow if you are interested. i hope you have something naughty to say about my foot long 2" thick stiff dripping with white ooze...oh you only want to see my cola...well that's cool too
</IMG>


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 31, 2008)

those clones are looking so healthy! im so proud of you! lol.. 

Liz is lookin good too.. i do see one area that u might want to think about.. .it needs to be filled in. im suprised billybob hasnt pointed it out...


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 31, 2008)

its looking a little denser on the top left of the picture.. maybe u can start working some of the growth there back towards the target area


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 31, 2008)

that stalk is soooo fat and juicy tho.. she looks great


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> looking great babe. i wouldnt trim anymore at this time in the screen. looks great. it will explode soon and really fill the screen. your weaving is looking great. great job pink


hi baby!!!! Im sorry I missed you today...Im not really trimming anything that isnt really in the way......


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

Sprouts said:


> Hi princess, i posted some new pics in my grow if you are interested. i hope you have something naughty to say about my foot long 2" thick stiff dripping with white ooze...oh you only want to see my cola...well that's cool too
> </IMG>


lmao....Ill be right over to see your new pics!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> its looking a little denser on the top left of the picture.. maybe u can start working some of the growth there back towards the target area


okay heres the deal that one area looks denser because when I repotted and had to rebend all my upper stuff ended up in that corner.....see attached pic and you notice (from yesterday) that the area your referring to has a branch w/ tons of new grow that will at some point occupy that area...the weave just got off when I had to re-bend...thats why as it grows anymore the branches will all be curved to grow clockwise around the screen.........

but thats sooo much for you sweet words....4 of my recent clones are going into hempy buckets all 6 have majore roots!!! the other 2 im going to do in soil so when they go to their new home it will be a familiar medium to the person....now mind you the screen doesnt look as fluffy today because I didn a whole lot of training but i think you can see over there in that bare area the growth this will be there....hell ill go ahead and throw up these pics for a root gel experiment Im doing w/ FDD and some others ....the root gell was applied to the branches im pointing at and they are noticeably fatter than the rest of the branch and some gel was put on the new bend that is all bulging now...some drips of the gel ended up on the stalk hence the crazy growth there....also all former clones sites got rubbed w/ rooting gel which made them bulge out its pretty tripppy!!! oh yeah and i had cut a branch off when i repotted that I was going to clone but put it off and stuck it in water and it began to form roots so its part of the gel experiment too


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 31, 2008)

wow! i cant even draw a circle no more! in one day it filled up like that? she is sooooo wanting to bloom..........


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> wow! i cant even draw a circle no more! in one day it filled up like that? she is sooooo wanting to bloom..........


ehh more like 3 days....

lol shes lovin the tiger bloom ha ha


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

Well here is my go at Hempy.....I had six well rooted clones and I took 4 of the very best with the longest roots.....the other two I put in soil for whoever takes them home...the 4 in hempy are going to be my next full setup after elizabeth is done.

okay so we got pics of Elizabeth after a training yesterday....

Marybeth getting LSTed yesterday...hummmm I keep forgetting to top her...

the 4 clones in hempy 

and 2 in the ocean forest/perlite blend...


----------



## doctorD (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking great thanks for posting the pics,


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 31, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Looking great thanks for posting the pics,


your welcome its only been like 4 days or so since i did last time lol


----------



## HazyEyes (Mar 31, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Well here is my go at Hempy.....I had six well rooted clones and I took 4 of the very best with the longest roots.....the other two I put in soil for whoever takes them home...the 4 in hempy are going to be my next full setup after elizabeth is done.
> 
> okay so we got pics of Elizabeth after a training yesterday....
> 
> ...


WOW such a nice top i cant beleave that is one plant haha, i kinda wanna do that with mine they arde getting pretty damn bushy any advice? 

Maybe ill just keep them the same ?? or maybe one more top
Am about to start cloning too


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 31, 2008)

got a clone growing happy so I'll put in in a hempy bucket tomorrow and veg it for another week or so and then go with it's mommy in the flower closet, must be my feminine side that i have to try this hempy shit now, I'll be cutting more clones from my other 2 plants later....


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool! I'M Going to Sonic Tomorrow to get me some Cannabis Cream Pie Shakes.......


----------



## billybob88 (Apr 1, 2008)

baby i will fufill all your wishes, with my taco flavored kisses. taco taco, burrito burrito, taco taco


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 1, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> baby i will fufill all your wishes, with my taco flavored kisses. taco taco, burrito burrito, taco taco


WTF?? LMAO!!!


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 1, 2008)

everything looks awesome Pink! nice job.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello
Greetings From The Far East -South Korea
Healthy Plants.
Love You're Work.
-JiJi


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 1, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> baby i will fufill all your wishes, with my taco flavored kisses. taco taco, burrito burrito, taco taco


you are so crazy....nobody but me knows what you mean ha ha you are too funny......


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 1, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Cool! I'M Going to Sonic Tomorrow to get me some Cannabis Cream Pie Shakes.......


you should sooooo try a hemp grow for your next one!!!


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 1, 2008)

looking good..."ooo ben afleck spooge"....i watch more tv then you think..peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 1, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> looking good..."ooo ben afleck spooge"....i watch more tv then you think..peace az


ha ha ha.....thanks for stopping by!!!!


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn!! pink, I just read your whole grow and I love everything I saw!! Keep er goin!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 1, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Damn!! pink, I just read your whole grow and I love everything I saw!! Keep er goin!!


 
you did not read all 98 pages of this are you on something???


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 1, 2008)

it's 50 pages for me... And it's taken a while.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 1, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> okay heres the deal that one area looks denser because when I repotted and had to rebend all my upper stuff ended up in that corner.....see attached pic and you notice (from yesterday) that the area your referring to has a branch w/ tons of new grow that will at some point occupy that area...the weave just got off when I had to re-bend...thats why as it grows anymore the branches will all be curved to grow clockwise around the screen.........
> 
> but thats sooo much for you sweet words....4 of my recent clones are going into hempy buckets all 6 have majore roots!!! the other 2 im going to do in soil so when they go to their new home it will be a familiar medium to the person....now mind you the screen doesnt look as fluffy today because I didn a whole lot of training but i think you can see over there in that bare area the growth this will be there....hell ill go ahead and throw up these pics for a root gel experiment Im doing w/ FDD and some others ....the root gell was applied to the branches im pointing at and they are noticeably fatter than the rest of the branch and some gel was put on the new bend that is all bulging now...some drips of the gel ended up on the stalk hence the crazy growth there....also all former clones sites got rubbed w/ rooting gel which made them bulge out its pretty tripppy!!! oh yeah and i had cut a branch off when i repotted that I was going to clone but put it off and stuck it in water and it began to form roots so its part of the gel experiment too


You're so smart with your experiments!!!





Looks really good Pink!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 1, 2008)

awww thanks jamie girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Pink..she look nice! I would trim some of the fan leaves at the bushy tops. (underneath) . Trust me, it's better to trim while vegging so when she's flowering you wont set her back..Just my 2 cents...Bye!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont trim the fan leaf unless they are under the cannopy. you want it to get as much photosynth as you can.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 1, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Hey Pink..she look nice! I would trim some of the fan leaves at the bushy tops. (underneath) . Trust me, it's better to trim while vegging so when she's flowering you wont set her back..Just my 2 cents...Bye!


did you see my update or just the pic jamie posted click on the link in my sig for recent pics the one on this page was before training on sunday


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 1, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Dont trim the fan leaf unless they are under the cannopy. you want it to get as much photosynth as you can.


baby doll I love you but if you havent noticed a plant can grow just as efficiently w/ no fan leaves I have been trimming fan leaves consistently and it has never shocked her....it is a very advanced technique but if you aid in proper care of roots and environment the plant can still thrive with out the abundance of fan leaves....that girls been naked forever...I trimmed fan leaves on top of the screen on sunday she is so hearty she can handle it IT never shocks her...but lol I wont be trimming anything during flower only tucking...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 1, 2008)

What would be the benifit of triming them? Wont your tops be well... on the top? Wont the fans would help with branching wouldnt? Im sure it can take it but wouldnt it grow faster if you didnt? Im not by any means saying your wrong. Ive never done the scrog so im just trying to get info.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 1, 2008)

doctorD said:


> What would be the benifit of triming them? Wont your tops be well... on the top? Wont the fans would help with branching wouldnt? Im sure it can take it but wouldnt it grow faster if you didnt? Im not by any means saying your wrong. Ive never done the scrog so im just trying to get info.


elizabeth is funny she actually grows more when she gets trimmed...im not saying all plants will do this...but I have read advanced growing techniques that support my training methods....what i understand about scrogs and these types of plants is that the budsites form on the branches and tops...in a vertical grow becuz the light is focused primarily on the top this is where the colas form with no LST etc. the principle behind {and billybob baby ....420-47 anybody correct me if Im wrong..} horizontal growing is exposing as much of the branches to the light field as possible i.e. effecting more budsites...that should grow at a 45 degree angle from the branch...the trimming or tucking that occurs later simply allows for max exposure to the branch...I have found that if a fan leave has a branch forming if I let it barely emerge and trim the leaf the branch will thrive just the same on my girl....so its just a part of manicuring.....trust me Im going to blow your mind with what that plant is going to yeild...


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 1, 2008)

Leaf removal has been a controversial issue among growers. I have found that a plant with all it's fan leaves removed can still develop normally while exposing a more sites to direct light. True, leaving as many leaves as possible is beneficial, it's a choice one must make between the balance of leaf/flower which makes up the canopy. It should be noted that thick stems and a large root mass coupled with a complete fert regimen aids in the maintenance of plant health as well. Since the leaf base and leaf stem also stores valuable resources, trimming and removing 1/2 of the leaf's length while still leaving it intact, allows the stored energy to still be readily available. The leaf continues to fully function, while saving space, providing a safe alternative. taken from : 

Scrog : Advanced Tactics - The evolution of scrog and I dont use every thing he says in my repetoire but there is enough there for me to feel okay about leaf trimming even though he says leave half the leaf eh its all in what mood im in...


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 2, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Dont trim the fan leaf unless they are under the cannopy. you want it to get as much photosynth as you can.


I'm not saying to cut off all fan leaves , just underneath (as I stated in my last post) and some on top................I trimmed a lot of fan leaves off for days and I'm still trimming during flower and my buds are dank! In a scrog you need room on the screen for bud sites not leaves. Sure there are still many Fan leaves, but you have to trim.My shit was crowded in some spots. So if she is trimmed more during vegg, she wont slow down during flower...Ask BillyBob..He regretted not trimming as much during vegg. It set his ladies back about 2 weeks...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 2, 2008)

Now im curious. Im going to do an experement and trim most of the fan leaves from one of my blueberry to see what it does. im not doing a scrog but I still wonder what will happen.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 2, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Now im curious. Im going to do an experement and trim most of the fan leaves from one of my blueberry to see what it does. im not doing a scrog but I still wonder what will happen.


if your plant has a good root system and otherwise is well in terms of health issues....then I can assure you its just going to open up budsites thats all..I know vertical growers that trim fan leaves during flower to maximize on budsites that are there but hidden by a fan leaf..

And for me when I trim she bushes....we love bushy....plants that is...


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 2, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> if your plant has a good root system and otherwise is well in terms of health issues....then I can assure you its just going to open up budsites thats all..I know vertical growers that trim fan leaves during flower to maximize on budsites that are there but hidden by a fan leaf..
> 
> And for me when I trim she bushes....we love bushy....plants that is...


Am about to start triming my babies the are getting pretty dam bushy alot of bud sites are being over run my fan leaves any addvise?

Also am about to start cloning i know u cloned for your first time not to long ago anything u learned that i might need to know going into it??

thanks Pink " be hold the most stunning woman alive with her bush of uncontrollable wrath" hehe


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 2, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Am about to start triming my babies the are getting pretty dam bushy alot of bud sites are being over run my fan leaves any addvise?
> 
> Also am about to start cloning i know u cloned for your first time not to long ago anything u learned that i might need to know going into it??
> 
> thanks Pink " be hold the most stunning woman alive with her bush of uncontrollable wrath" hehe


your flowering your 10 inch plants that have nute burn everyweek???I wouldnt trim your plants they have had problems from the beginning they need everything they can get...from those fan leaves...read back I think its page 11 is when i cloned.or there in, exactly what I did is in there and since the 3 that got too dry in the 1st 12 hours of my first cloning ever I have had all survive and root amazingly well..
*EDIT:*
*I got pink magic though (seriously you would be amazed at what ive done w/ a vareity of plants) i just clean a blade w/ alchohol i get some rooting gel and put it in the cap from a beer bottle so I only take what I need...then microwave a bowl of water til its warm- hot/drop peak disks in get all set up in front of my patient and by the time im ready the first peat is swole....then i make my incision at a 45 degree angle drop it in a cup of water get my peat puck squees the water out..take a chopstick poke a hole about midway, take cutting out of water dip in gel and i dip like 2-3 times then i stick in hole of peat...gently squeeze side of peat in to hold cutting up but not smother it place in cup of perlite clip long leaves in half place humidity dome thats all nd i mist the pucks like 2 times a day for a week then back off and boom i got roots.*


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 2, 2008)

10 inch plants??? they are about a foot and a half now haha and they dont have nute burn everywere have u even seen them since they got back to health after the nute burn ?? y u so aggressive to me damn i try to play nice but i keep getting attacked


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 2, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> 10 inch plants??? they are about a foot and a half now haha and they dont have nute burn everywere have u even seen them since they got back to health after the nute burn ?? y u so aggressive to me damn i try to play nice but i keep getting attacked


i wasnt being aggressive I was serious on that one sorry if it sounded bitch I hadnt seen them in awhile...send me a link...did you see I edited my clone response to you??


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 2, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48802-hazyeyes-grow-journal-begin-end-13.html

am reading it as we speak.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 2, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48802-hazyeyes-grow-journal-begin-end-13.html
> 
> am reading it as we speak.


omigod!!! that looking fucking great you should totally do a scrog!!! but dont really trim to much unless you do, do a scrog..


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Pink long time no hear...or whatever. Your grow is looking great. As far as trimming your fan leaves (when I say your I don't mean you pink), I've read it's best to leave them until a couple days before harvesting. Usually your main cola and upper buds are ready earlier than the lower ones so you can harvest those first and then the lower ones will bulk up. Or you could probably add side lights around your plants so they will receive more.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/51756-lowryder-2-cfl-s-my-2.html


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 2, 2008)

chunkymunkey33 said:


> Hey Pink long time no hear...or whatever. Your grow is looking great. As far as trimming your fan leaves (when I say your I don't mean you pink), I've read it's best to leave them until a couple days before harvesting. Usually your main cola and upper buds are ready earlier than the lower ones so you can harvest those first and then the lower ones will bulk up. Or you could probably add side lights around your plants so they will receive more.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/51756-lowryder-2-cfl-s-my-2.html


thank you so much for your kind words!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 7, 2008)

Psssssssssssssst Jamie...................jamie................j...........a................m............i..........e


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 8, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Psssssssssssssst Jamie...................jamie................j...........a................m............i..........e


YAY! OMFG I am so happy welcome back!!! .


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 8, 2008)

hello Jamie, I'm happy to see Pink too


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 8, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> hello Jamie, I'm happy to see Pink too


Hey DarkStar!! Pictures asap Pink!! Ive missed ur thread oh so much. .


----------



## doctorD (Apr 8, 2008)

Ditto pink lets see some pics.


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 8, 2008)

waiting for some hempy pics...peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 8, 2008)

All pics.....

the first few are bushy Elizabeth before her final training.....saturday

after her training....Sunday

then we have Momma Marybeth who has some nice ass clones ready to go if need be!!! today

next the hempy clones that are all doing very nice...and Im a total PRO HEMPY all the way!!! btw I am going to scrog those for hempy clones...today

that damn branch that Ive been growin in water and its creepy root production....Ima seriously just go on and clone this bitch and put it in some hempy...

then a new one from today of Elizabeth...

And something Ive never done is show the MUTANTS.(they are like a 2wks behind Elizabeth in age).....these are my two fuck ups that were born mutant that I gave to my roomie and that I have tortured in every way possible...for the sake of science....lol these to hate to be foliar fed they burn like all get out...and my roomie moved the exact balance of one of those lights you warned me about doctorD and it fell into the one on the floor....ha ha but they also kinda look cool to me...now


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 8, 2008)

BTW DERTMAGERT, this is your formal invite to post when sober in my journal *big smile*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 8, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> All pics.....
> 
> the first few are bushy Elizabeth before her final training.....saturday
> 
> ...


Wow pink your plants are looking so good! One of my blueberries was actually mutant, actually the one that I posted pics of today! Im so happy for you! Your plants look fantastic!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 8, 2008)

awwwww well I do what I can with my watering bucket and lots of love


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 8, 2008)

Plants are looking great Pink! Very nice...and welcome back!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 8, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Plants are looking great Pink! Very nice...and welcome back!


 
thank you sweet face!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks great!! Glad your back.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 8, 2008)

Those are looking good pink.
I really like the look of this pic and the shape that you have created on this plant.
Best of luck with it


----------



## doctorD (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh and just so you know. The Blueberry I cut all the fan leaves from is fine but I dont see any real differance yet. Ill let you know what happens. Good news is it didnt die.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

doin good pink! just checkin in...


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 9, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Those are looking good pink.
> I really like the look of this pic and the shape that you have created on this plant.
> Best of luck with it


I am always so humbled when you come into my journal and say nice things thank you soooooo much oh wise green god!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 9, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Oh and just so you know. The Blueberry I cut all the fan leaves from is fine but I dont see any real differance yet. Ill let you know what happens. Good news is it didnt die.


That is very good news...I new it wouldnt die lol and as I said before it could just be this strain but if you look at my last update it will show elizabeth all bushed out on one day, trimmed and trained on Sunday and by the next pic taken on Tuesday she has filled back out (the Tues pic is the one that says taken from today)....but I love that you tried it!!! and thanks for saying my girls looked good!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 9, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> doin good pink! just checkin in...


thanks sweety!!!! I saw porchmonkey flipp the fuck out on you the other day and I felt so bad for you I just wanted to hug you......


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

Ill try anything once


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 9, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Ill try anything once


anything???????????????


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

well....wtf sure anything. Just dont make me kiss a guy.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 9, 2008)

doctorD said:


> well....wtf sure anything. Just dont make me kiss a guy.


you dont have to kiss a guy but i do have a short list of other things... ha ha


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

lol I hope its way short.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

like maybe nod in his direction to acknowledge him


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 9, 2008)

doctorD said:


> like maybe nod in his direction to acknowledge him


you dont have to do anything that is associated with another male...and the list isnt really short...I just say that to keep from scaring you...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok then im in pm me the list ill get started


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 9, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Ok then im in pm me the list ill get started


it wont be any fun if I cant watch do you have a webcam....and did you totally miss that laying pipe joke in jame's thread??


----------



## doctorD (Apr 9, 2008)

I didnt miss it but I think she missed my laying wood joke. Sorry i dont have a cam id never getanything done. I have enough trouble with this site alone.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Pink...How are things this evening? New pics up in my thread! Yummy!


----------



## CaliGurl (Apr 10, 2008)

*All I gotta say is DAMN for wot your working with girlie u got ur shit going nice! I'm still shocked lol. and WTF I was confused too bout last page. *


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 10, 2008)

CaliGurl said:


> *All I gotta say is DAMN for wot your working with girlie u got ur shit going nice! I'm still shocked lol.*


 
it felt so amazing to see the look on your face and your genuine astonishment....thats why I was laughing so hard is because my roomie kinda gets that what ive done is cool but not like you do!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn that guys got me so mad. What a looser.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 10, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Damn that guys got me so mad. What a looser.


A total loser.....with obvious Mommy abandonment issues


----------



## CaliGurl (Apr 11, 2008)

lol well I can sure appreciate that, sum crazy shit tho. nice grow i was gonna rep u but i gotta share da luv.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 11, 2008)

Any new pics?

BTW Pink... What strain is this you're growing?


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 11, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Any new pics?
> 
> BTW Pink... What strain is this you're growing?


If you click on the link in my signature it always goes to most recents pics...which are from tuesday of this week......the strain is just a bean out of some couch lock coma indica.....when you look at the pics everything is all clones from the plant in the screen...except for the mutants....I abandoned the mutants that were from some strawberry cheescake tasting bud when i continued to get the same strain w/ seeds in it for so long I got so tired of it I didnt ever care to grow it so i gave them to my roomate but Im about to flower them just to get rid of them..


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 11, 2008)

BTW I got my light today so Im going to put Elizabeth into flower tomorrow...YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats awsome what light did you get?


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 11, 2008)

A free 400 w hps




doctorD said:


> Thats awsome what light did you get?


----------



## doctorD (Apr 11, 2008)

Free??? thats the best kind. Is the ballast remote or is it all in one?


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 11, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Free??? thats the best kind. Is the ballast remote or is it all in one?


uuuu I guess remote theres a hood w/ the light in it that plugs into this big ballast and I also got an inline fan that hooks to it...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds like a good setup. Just remember that ballast can get kinda warm I have a fan on mine to keep it cool. Its not hot enough to start a fire or anything like that but i think it will last longer if I keep it cool.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 11, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Sounds like a good setup. Just remember that ballast can get kinda warm I have a fan on mine to keep it cool. Its not hot enough to start a fire or anything like that but i think it will last longer if I keep it cool.


thanks I was going to put the ballast outside of the closet to..


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 11, 2008)

i heard a lil story from a big bird that told me there's some growers who live not so far from me that would like some genitics...peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> i heard a lil story from a big bird that told me there's some growers who live not so far from me that would like some genitics...peace az


you did..............well.......I heard one of the has been in love with you & your genetics so long so long....so its pretty exciting for those growers


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> BTW I got my light today so Im going to put Elizabeth into flower tomorrow...YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAY! I am so excited to see how she flowers!!!! .


----------



## CaliGurl (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice GJ Pink, and thank you for the help this week


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

CaliGurl said:


> Nice GJ Pink, and thank you for the help this week


your welcome sexy.....Im so excited about my new shoes!!!...and the new shoes your getting!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

Anybody have any suggestions on how far away from the screen I should mount the light??


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 12, 2008)

far enough so you get even light over the tops while maintaining a proper canopy heat....an close enough so the plants dont excessivly stretch for light...peace az


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Anybody have any suggestions on how far away from the screen I should mount the light??


Natmoon suggested I have mine 8 inches from the tops of my plants... suddenly the buds started getting fatter and fatter!!! Basically as close as you can get with out burning them.


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 12, 2008)

... sorry for my laziness.. but whats the light and do you have a reflector? a cooltube? what kind of venting? air temps? thanks with that info i'm sure we can figure out something pretty comfortable for ya...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 12, 2008)

I like tham as close as I can get them. I will lower them then put my hand at the tops and see how hot it is. If i can keep my hand in place and its like a hot sunny day im good if it gets hot on my hand I move it up an inch os so till I dont think it will burn. Also keep in mind that the plant will need a few days to get used to the new light. so... I would keep it like 2ft away and move closer each day. Hope this helps and I want a pic when its all set up. I have to move my veg room till I get my tile done so thats what im doing today.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ... sorry for my laziness.. but whats the light and do you have a reflector? a cooltube? what kind of venting? air temps? thanks with that info i'm sure we can figure out something pretty comfortable for ya...


its a 400w hps...yes to the reflector no to the cool tube....I have an inline fan to vent of the light...ill take a pic of the whole thing after while..


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> If you click on the link in my signature it always goes to most recents pics.....


Actually, the link goes to the first post in the thread (for me anyway).


----------



## natmoon (Apr 12, 2008)

I have my 400 8" away from the tops of the plant.
You may even notice slight bleaching of the tops but don't worry about it.
I previously didn't recommend this distance because it is more risky as you have to keep a closer eye on them in case they have a growth spurt and get burned


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 12, 2008)

then yeah, i'd go with 8-12 inches up... depending upon the air temp at canopy level at those heights...


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Actually, the link goes to the first post in the thread (for me anyway).


 
hummm okay pics on page 101 but the link goes right to it for me


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I have my 400 8" away from the tops of the plant.
> You may even notice slight bleaching of the tops but don't worry about it.
> I previously didn't recommend this distance because it is more risky as you have to keep a closer eye on them in case they have a growth spurt and get burned[/quot
> 
> ...


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> then yeah, i'd go with 8-12 inches up... depending upon the air temp at canopy level at those heights...


Im going to go out a get another fan that will blow across the top of the canopy I have one underneath blowing up and through the canopy...

I am soooooo scared of heat...My grow has been so easy with no real problems and Im really dreading dealing with the heat and timers and schedules....thats probably the biggest reason my plant is like 3 months old


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 12, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Im going to go out a get another fan that will blow across the top of the canopy I have one underneath blowing up and through the canopy...
> 
> I am soooooo scared of heat...My grow has been so easy with no real problems and Im really dreading dealing with the heat and timers and schedules....thats probably the biggest reason my plant is like 3 months old


the heats quite a headache... a small a/c (like the 5000btu kind for 100bucks) would probably do you worlds of good


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> the heats quite a headache... a small a/c (like the 5000btu kind for 100bucks) would probably do you worlds of good


he he Ive actually thought about it....since in another month the temp will skyrocket in my world...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 12, 2008)

The portable ac works good but its very loud and it still has a 4" hose you put in a window to blow out the hot air. Think window ac in the room with you they are loud. I had one in by bedroom in my old house but couldnt run it when I was trying to sleep it kept me up.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

doctorD said:


> The portable ac works good but its very loud and it still has a 4" hose you put in a window to blow out the hot air. Think window ac in the room with you they are loud. I had one in by bedroom in my old house but couldnt run it when I was trying to sleep it kept me up.


yah I see all sides, Im going to play it by ear and access as I go along...I will be turning my air conditioner on next month and my house has really good circulation so...we will see


----------



## doctorD (Apr 12, 2008)

just check your temps and see what you need. With any luck you wont need anything.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

So the mutants have been going outside some and back in and last nite my roomie left them outside and they kicked their sex out the bushy huge one is a female fo sho and the other is a male.....the bad news is the male had a mild to bad infestation of spider mites...the female i really had to search but found a few.......

Im all about bugs that eat other bugs...I solved my fungus gnat problem with nematodes and they worked great and what was even better is they are so tiny you cant see them....so I went and got ladybugs for the spidermites.....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkk I dont like bugs...everytime I had to open the container to release more I was doing the crazy girl dance..get em off me get em off me!!!! I released them in my grow room which the female mutant isnt allowed back in there but Im treating the room regardless....My roomie really wants to keep the female and finish flowering her in the fireplace...I would much rather her be outside so we will have to see who wins this battle.....tonite I am setting up my hps light and fan....then we will kick elizabeth into flower........Im trying not to focus on the fact that my grow room is crawling w/ lady bugs....ewwwww I shouldnt have let so many go in Elizabeths closet.....eeeeekkkk I need to do some training.....how can I get my mind to shift so the ladybugs crawling on me dont freak me the fuck out?????

this is the female mutant:  seeing those hairs so long and proud was the coolest thing in the world!!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 12, 2008)

Just dropped in to Say High....


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Just dropped in to Say High....


did you see my newest pics???


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 12, 2008)

spidermites are the devil...do not let them get a foot hold or your'll be fighting a constant war...at least get some einstein oil...peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> spidermites are the devil...do not let them get a foot hold or your'll be fighting a constant war...at least get some einstein oil...peace az


They have no foothold, the two mutants that have them are outside and not coming back in. The rest of the girls all dif genetics from the mutants but same as each other are showing no signs of movement in terms of mites....Im aware that if Im seeing the mites in small amounts today then they have been with me for a few days to a week. However I think getting the lady bugs in there pretty early will save me.......plus I have plenty left over to disperse and I saw two humpingin the grow room so that means Ill have some larvae that will hang out long after the ones I have are gone....I feel really confident about my position on the mites....

where do you get the einstein oil??


----------



## doctorD (Apr 12, 2008)

Im sorry to hear about the mites. They are the worst. I had them at my old house and never did get rid of them all the way. Do you have a scope to look for them? If not you can put the other plants branches over a paper plate and give them a good shake you should see some mites fall. then you will know. And dont forget they will hitch a ride on you when you are working on them so fresh clothes for the indoor stuff. FIGHT THE MITE!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Im sorry to hear about the mites. They are the worst. I had them at my old house and never did get rid of them all the way. Do you have a scope to look for them? If not you can put the other plants branches over a paper plate and give them a good shake you should see some mites fall. then you will know. And dont forget they will hitch a ride on you when you are working on them so fresh clothes for the indoor stuff. FIGHT THE MITE!


Well after some lengthy convo with FDD I dont think I have mites at all Im a totally spazz tard!!!! The mutants have been outside since Friday morning and what I saw on them was those little redmites....and apparently spider mites are clear ha ha.....but im not telling my roomie cuz red mite or clear mite I dont want the bitches back in my room....and the ladybugs are all pissed like who called the party and forgot the food and drinks.....and I have inspected and inspected the ones in my grow room and nothing.......ill be right back the ladybugs are getting so rowdy over the lack of bugs to eat that they are starting to yell and curse...let me calm them down and ill be back


----------



## doctorD (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL sounds like your gona have a riot on your hands. Dont worry they will all fly into your new light and they will be gone before you know it. One a side note are you sure they eat spider mites. I think you want predatory mites. I could be wrong.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 12, 2008)

well the store owner swears they eat mites fdd says no....n well I dont think I have mites I think I have an overactive reaction to the small shit in this grow....



doctorD said:


> LOL sounds like your gona have a riot on your hands. Dont worry they will all fly into your new light and they will be gone before you know it. One a side note are you sure they eat spider mites. I think you want predatory mites. I could be wrong.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 12, 2008)

I didnt think they did, sounds like you need a new store.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> did you see my newest pics???


Yup, They are lookin' great. I wanna see them ladies show their Flowers.


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

there are 3 main species of mites that fuck with our plant...red mites,clear,2spot...i think you might have mites...peace az


----------



## natmoon (Apr 13, 2008)

Spider mites come in all sorts of colours and shapes and they all eat plants.
Red mites eat any plant that they can find whereas the clear mites are more fussy.
The best natural predator for spider mites is Phytoseiulus persimilis.
As far as i know ladybugs do eat spider mites but they prefer aphids. Phytoseiulus persimilis


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> BTW DERTMAGERT, this is your formal invite to post when sober in my journal *big smile*




shit.. thats just as bad as telling me i cant post anymore!!! i read this the day u PMed me and the day u posted it... but this is the first time ive been sober for 5 minutes (i just woke up). . better get in my response while i can... 

plants are looking nice.. i think i read something in your journal about your light.. u got it? im gonna keep on reading .. i have some catching up to do...


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 13, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I have my 400 8" away from the tops of the plant.
> You may even notice slight bleaching of the tops but don't worry about it.
> I previously didn't recommend this distance because it is more risky as you have to keep a closer eye on them in case they have a growth spurt and get burned




i second this.. i have my 430w hps at exactly 8 inches.. i had the plants at about 12-14 inches for about 5 weeks of the flowering because i was dealing with the heat in florida, but i moved them closer ( 8" ) and they have really been getting fatter every day.. no burns or nothing.. and my light does not have an air cooled hood... i just mounted a circulation fan on the wall angled blowing right up into the light from pne side and my 295cfm exhaust blower sucking air from the other side.. works like a charm


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> shit.. thats just as bad as telling me i cant post anymore!!! i read this the day u PMed me and the day u posted it... but this is the first time ive been sober for 5 minutes (i just woke up). . better get in my response while i can...
> 
> plants are looking nice.. i think i read something in your journal about your light.. u got it? im gonna keep on reading .. i have some catching up to do...


Okay okay Dert you can post when your arent sober but not if you are in a pissy *shots of RUM all day* mood.....I missed you welcome back!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

The thing is I dont see anything on the plants in my room, no disclorations not eating of the leaves....I see this one little random peice of rice that flies when I try to kill it but its only on of them......I tried to take a pic just now of it but to no avail..



natmoon said:


> Spider mites come in all sorts of colours and shapes and they all eat plants.
> Red mites eat any plant that they can find whereas the clear mites are more fussy.
> The best natural predator for spider mites is Phytoseiulus persimilis.
> As far as i know ladybugs do eat spider mites but they prefer aphids. Phytoseiulus persimilis


Wikipedia calls this a spider mite:  that reddish one is like what I saw on the mutants that are outside, nothing like this is present on the ones indoors.

And wikipedia says this about the ladybugs: Most coccinellids are beneficial to gardeners in general, as they feed on aphids, scale insects, mealybugs, and mites throughout the year.

I AM NOT ARGUEING AT ALL Im just telling you were I got my background info that correlated with the owner of the hydro shop who ran a successful green house/nursery for many years advice on the ladybugs...

Can I buy the Phytoseiulus persimilis. and if so ewwwwwwwwwwwww I dont play with any more bugs...but I also hate bugspray......ewwww 

Honestly I dont see anything in my grow room, and I know that I have to be vigilant in watching for anything but I really dont want to overreact AS I have been known to do in the past.......so Im on a level orange alert 

and honestly I dont want much more of the food chain in my house.....1st it was the plant, then the fungus gnats on eating the roots, the I got nematodes to each the gnat larvae, then maybe mites and ladybugs to eat all manner of evil...next will I need a birds of prey to eat my ladybugs and Phytoseiulus persimilis. lol Im kidding so kidding....but Im seriously not getting a bird of any sort!!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 13, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> i second this.. i have my 430w hps at exactly 8 inches.. i had the plants at about 12-14 inches for about 5 weeks of the flowering because i was dealing with the heat in florida, but i moved them closer ( 8" ) and they have really been getting fatter every day.. no burns or nothing.. and my light does not have an air cooled hood... i just mounted a circulation fan on the wall angled blowing right up into the light from pne side and my 295cfm exhaust blower sucking air from the other side.. works like a charm


I agree. I had my 400 M/H-HPS set around 10" most of the time and did the same shit with my fans. I did move the light up though for more coverage. But I haven't had any temp issues, and my shits in the attic.


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

> Phytoseiulus persimilis


these things are so small you'll never even notice em but it does take up to 3 weeks for them to get is under control so you may need to re-apply them...also there are 3 type's of mite pred bugs...for all diff condition's look into which is best for you...i will once again recomend einstein oil peace az...


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate bugs..I hope you get rid of those things.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> these things are so small you'll never even notice em but it does take up to 3 weeks for them to get is under control so you may need to re-apply them...also there are 3 type's of mite pred bugs...for all diff condition's look into which is best for you...i will once again recomend einstein oil peace az...


I will *once again* ask you where to get IT~



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Azgrow*  
_spidermites are the devil...do not let them get a foot hold or your'll be fighting a constant war...at least get some einstein oil...peace az_

They have no foothold, the two mutants that have them are outside and not coming back in. The rest of the girls all dif genetics from the mutants but same as each other are showing no signs of movement in terms of mites....Im aware that if Im seeing the mites in small amounts today then they have been with me for a few days to a week. However I think getting the lady bugs in there pretty early will save me.......plus I have plenty left over to disperse and I saw two humpingin the grow room so that means Ill have some larvae that will hang out long after the ones I have are gone....I feel really confident about my position on the mites....

*where do you get the einstein oil??*
__________________
Pink's SCROG thread is OPEN w/new


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

lol....didn't see that...i got mine from sea of green call em...also Hydroponics - Grow Lights - Digital Ballast - Hydroponics Systems or Discount Hydroponics .....peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> lol....didn't see that...i got mine from sea of green call em...also Hydroponics - Grow Lights - Digital Ballast - Hydroponics Systems or Discount Hydroponics .....peace az


okay Ill call my local fav store on monday if they dont have it I can go to sea of green I just prefer to stay out of that store..

BUT Serioulsy if I dont see anything in my grow room do I really need to be tripping out??


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

just keep an eye out....on dry days those lil bastards re-produce like no other....i have seen buds get tp'd in 1 day...peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> just keep an eye out....on dry days those lil bastards re-produce like no other....i have seen buds get tp'd in 1 day...peace az


I just looked at the one mutant that is quarintened in the shed outside and its been snowing on it....Im about to bleach and kill that bitch...

the other one that is female is in the yard hiding behind some flowers she looks pretty good but eh I dont care about her even though its cool as hell to see those female flowers......

I am pretty neurotic about my room and im in there inspecting and loving several times a day...i feel so positive about the grow room though...


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

look at it this way mites are like plant herpes you could'a got lucky or its waiting to show signs...peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> look at it this way mites are like plant herpes you could'a got lucky or its waiting to show signs...peace az


Im the luckiest person I know so........we will see


----------



## doctorD (Apr 13, 2008)

They can come on fast> I saw some one day and in just a few days the plants were covered with a wab and they were every where. I had to get them out but was afraid to move the plant as I didnt want to just have them fall off as I went through the house. So....Being the stoner that I am I thought , hey I should use the vacuum to get them off. So here I am like a knuckle head sucking buds in and out of the hose. Along with tons of resin. When I was done the webs were gone as well as lose of the mites so I baged it up and tossed it in a random dumpster. So then im sound asleep and jump up going nuts cuz I just now realize the vacuum is full of mites. yuck!! I put on some clothes and put that in the dumpster also. Like I said before I never did get rid of them till I moved. Wow ive ben smoking to much im rambling. Anyhow now I have a barrier of two sided carpet tape all the way around the grow, this way if those little bastards try to crawl in the will get caught in the tape and never get to my plants. well thats the idea anyhow.


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

normally mites are introduced via new clones as well as your own cloths an pets....a though cleaning of one's self an not aloowing animals in is one way to help stem the flow of them shits....peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Omigod this had me laughin so hard in my car at the store just now,Im reading it on my blackberry laughing my ass off.....I cant believe someone who had the forethought not to smoke resin of his finger cuz he didnt want to smoke skin...wouldnt think the vacuum cleaner thing through before all that....but you still did exactly what I would do throw the damn vacuum cleaner away asap ha ha



doctorD said:


> They can come on fast> I saw some one day and in just a few days the plants were covered with a wab and they were every where. I had to get them out but was afraid to move the plant as I didnt want to just have them fall off as I went through the house. So....Being the stoner that I am I thought , hey I should use the vacuum to get them off. So here I am like a knuckle head sucking buds in and out of the hose. Along with tons of resin. When I was done the webs were gone as well as lose of the mites so I baged it up and tossed it in a random dumpster. So then im sound asleep and jump up going nuts cuz I just now realize the vacuum is full of mites. yuck!! I put on some clothes and put that in the dumpster also. Like I said before I never did get rid of them till I moved. Wow ive ben smoking to much im rambling. Anyhow now I have a barrier of two sided carpet tape all the way around the grow, this way if those little bastards try to crawl in the will get caught in the tape and never get to my plants. well thats the idea anyhow.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> normally mites are introduced via new clones as well as your own cloths an pets....a though cleaning of one's self an not aloowing animals in is one way to help stem the flow of them shits....peace az


 
good to know since I spotted them yesterday Ive been washing my hand in alchohol before I touch any other plants...and I will keep my dogs out of the room which they hardly come in now...and I will also see about getting some scrubs, a face mask, and some booties to enter my room ha ha ...im kidding on the that but I am taking you seriously and doing my best to minimize cross contaimination..


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Well the verdict is still out on whether or not Im going to get to use my 400 hps....my roomie had been tripping off the heat signature of 10-100w cfls and cut me back to 5 and a t8....I tried to explain to her that the cfls were not putting out enough for a heat signature now she is tripping out on what she calls a nuclear reactor.....the hps light and hood...she hasnt seen the ballast yet????? so huh.....

EDIT:::I have only ever had 3 cfls on Elizabeth and I told my roomie I cant do it on 3 lights I might as well kill everything it cant be done...its a total waste..


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

hahahah...heat sig....does she relize where your at..lol....peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> hahahah...heat sig....does she relize where your at..lol....peace az


I know....I just am trying to figure out a way to reason w/ her but she is VERY old school and believe everything she sees on tv so in her mind the MAN rolls up and down streets identfying heat signatures...


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

well if you cant grow i know a few guys who gots lots they need moved...peace az


----------



## markj (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Pink,

I've been reading your thread the last couple of days, and I have to admit that I'm very impressed with what you've done with Elizabeth. I'm in my first grow and I'm thinking now about scrog. 
If it's ok with you, I'm gonna need your help and advice. In the next days, I'm going to construct my new setup including the screen.

Please take a look at my journal, (i've just posted some pics I took an hour ago), and if you have anything to add or suggest, please do.

I'll be following Elizabeth, and hope that everything will go well during flowering.

thanx


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> well if you cant grow i know a few guys who gots lots they need moved...peace az


 
well it rocks to be a princess....I went to talk to her about the heat thing and shes like I knw you are going to do it anyway and we dont have any chain so youll have to go get some!!! yea!!! Im happy now

but the sad thing is I did just find one of those bastard mites on my mother plant Marybeth....the ladybugs have all left elizabeth and are crawling all over the momma plant...

How do you apply the eintein oil???


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks so much, Im pretty busy right now but Ill be over before the days out to check your journal out..



markj said:


> Hi Pink,
> 
> I've been reading your thread the last couple of days, and I have to admit that I'm very impressed with what you've done with Elizabeth. I'm in my first grow and I'm thinking now about scrog.
> If it's ok with you, I'm gonna need your help and advice. In the next days, I'm going to construct my new setup including the screen.
> ...


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 13, 2008)

i use 2 tesspoon einstein with 4 tablespoons dutch master's penitrater in 1 litter of watter with a drop of dish soap...apply wait 2 days apply wait 2 days etc etc for 2 weeks..spray on both top side an underside of leafs..peace az


----------



## markj (Apr 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Thanks so much, Im pretty busy right now but Ill be over before the days out to check your journal out..


thank you pink.
there's no rush. I'm also leaving the house now, and I'll be back in about 5-6 hours. I'm just thinking to fill up a screen like yours, although I'm a bit insecure about topping and training etc etc. Anyway, I'll take it one step at a time and hope for the best.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 13, 2008)

hi pink hows things going? from the last pic's you posted the plants look awsome. i havent read everything but do you have spider mites or are you guys just taking about them?


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> hi pink hows things going? from the last pic's you posted the plants look awsome. i havent read everything but do you have spider mites or are you guys just taking about them?


I do have a small early stages of spider mites.


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I do have a small early stages of spider mites.


that sucks pink any idear of how you got them? and i hope you kill the little shits


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> that sucks pink any idear of how you got them? and i hope you kill the little shits


either from the 2 mutant plants going outside and getting sun and coming back in to the room or from somebody having been in my room that has spider mites in their room this week....the mutants have been going outside for over a month now and I just noticed a few on one yesterday and many on the other one...so who knows really *EDIT:::: no matter how I got them its my fault I should have been strict about the mutants going outside but they just did so well out there on the weekends....and I should have had the forethought to not have anyone in my room that problems in their own but I just had to show my stuff (STUPID)...so either way I made the choices that led to me having this problem.*

....Im kinda down about it now and its like I have like 2-3 more hours of chores to get Elizabeth set up to flower and I really feel like ditching everything and starting over because I dont want to deal with this pest problem....I feel like its been 3 months down the drain and just as im set to flower I have to think about spraying something on my perfect plant???? and Im bummed even more cuz I know that I could ditch everything and start out with new really awesome clones with incredible genetics but they will be coming the way of my friend with the spider mites so  I guess Im going to have to start from seed to get pest free plants again if I can ever get them out of my room....that room needs new carpet anyway so I guess Ill rip it all down to the floor and bleach it and paint then recarpet and reset up some other time...I have so much work I need to be doing that doesnt involve this hobby and i really didnt have time to deal with this....so I guess I need some encouragement right now.


----------



## CaliGurl (Apr 13, 2008)

AWWW dont do that you caught them plenty early you can get rid of them, my ladies are perking up good growth ect.. fighting back I seriosuly would go with sum neem oil in a week tho let ur ladybugs do their thing but then treat it, dont ditch it all, I was thinking the same thing but it not an infestation so nothing to get down about  im sure ill havemine ridded of the mites by next week. I'll give ya a visit in 3 weeks or so  or stop on by we should be good by then for sure  but do treat and wait to flower until u get rid of them prolly only be a couple weeks.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Aww thanks girl...the ladybugs are workin their ass off..im going to keep keepin a close eye I can spot them so easy and there are no webs and no white spots so Im going to just keep watch for a minute...I only saw one on the momm and the ladybugs have been crawling furiously.....after I get through training Im going to release more ladybugs in there..so they wont be dive bombing me in the face.....I am going to go ahead w/ the flower though I gotta get elizabeth through I got girls behind her that I am trying to keep as slow as possible but they are growing growing despite my efforts....Im just going to have to take what comes with flowering her and whats going on..



CaliGurl said:


> AWWW dont do that you caught them plenty early you can get rid of them, my ladies are perking up good growth ect.. fighting back I seriosuly would go with sum neem oil in a week tho let ur ladybugs do their thing but then treat it, dont ditch it all, I was thinking the same thing but it not an infestation so nothing to get down about  im sure ill havemine ridded of the mites by next week. I'll give ya a visit in 3 weeks or so  or stop on by we should be good by then for sure  but do treat and wait to flower until u get rid of them prolly only be a couple weeks.


----------



## Zikki (Apr 13, 2008)

I heard something about this Lady Bugs trick, and i've found a bug on my babys this morning. Its a good benifit?


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

Well within an hour of having my new light on my roomate freaked the fuck out and I had to take it down......I went after the pruning shears to cut them all down then I started crying and just couldnt do it....so I have 6 2700k cfls going in there now...so Ill update pics in six months when my trichs turn amber.......

I very sad, I have worked so hard now to have a sub par harvest......

Im just going to get rid of all my clones and the mother I have going wait my whole life to harvest Elizabeth and call it a day until I live by myself.

I cant stop crying........


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 13, 2008)

... move out


----------



## doctorD (Apr 13, 2008)

Im so sorry your having such a bad day. Hang in there and try to be positive


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Well within an hour of having my new light on my roomate freaked the fuck out and I had to take it down......I went after the pruning shears to cut them all down then I started crying and just couldnt do it....so I have 6 2700k cfls going in there now...so Ill update pics in six months when my trichs turn amber.......
> 
> I very sad, I have worked so hard now to have a sub par harvest......
> 
> ...


That sucks! What did your roomie freak out about? 400w HPS wont draw too much power.....just needs to chill out!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> That sucks! What did your roomie freak out about? 400w HPS wont draw too much power.....just needs to chill out!


 
she has watched to much tv and I guess thinks that all cops have infared and are just randomly driving by houses checking heat signatures...I tried to tell her that the dryer which is on the other side of a wall and a hall from my area if running would put out a bigger heat sig than the damn light.....she tripped on the briteness and read something on the bulb about 1000...and would not believe me that it was a 400....I have won a million battles with her..and hell she bought this house because I wanted it...she is just to afraid, and hell I cant push her....whatev....living for free still aint costing me anything...all i ever wanted to do was see a plant pop buds and Ill still get to do that after awhile w/ the cfls they just wont be as nice or as pretty or as great as i wanted them to be but one day I will get what I want...


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> she has watched to much tv and I guess thinks that all cops have infared and are just randomly driving by houses checking heat signatures...I tried to tell her that the dryer which is on the other side of a wall and a hall from my area if running would put out a bigger heat sig than the damn light.....she tripped on the briteness and read something on the bulb about 1000...and would not believe me that it was a 400....I have won a million battles with her..and hell she bought this house because I wanted it...she is just to afraid, and hell I cant push her....whatev....living for free still aint costing me anything...all i ever wanted to do was see a plant pop buds and Ill still get to do that after awhile w/ the cfls they just wont be as nice or as pretty or as great as i wanted them to be but one day I will get what I want...



Well I am glad you have calmed down bit about it. Just take it as a challenge......lets see what you can do with the CFL's! Lets see the fattest CFL buds we have ever seen.....get the most out of your grow...still have fun......and get the best yield you can for what you have...set a goal...and reach it!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

ooohh ganjabuck that just made me cry again....of course you are so right its just that all the kids will make fun of me and laugh cuz I have to use cfls...and they will tell me all the time how much better it wouldve been- could be if I had HID lites..



GhanjaBuck said:


> Well I am glad you have calmed down bit about it. Just take it as a challenge......lets see what you can do with the CFL's! Lets see the fattest CFL buds we have ever seen.....get the most out of your grow...still have fun......and get the best yield you can for what you have...set a goal...and reach it!


----------



## Zikki (Apr 13, 2008)

Absolutely. Sorry about all that, I know how it is, believe me i've been through almost the same exact situation. I feel you. Life is to short though, and enjoy what you can. I'm with Ghanjabuck, lets see a dope ass Yield from lizzy and all light up a cyber smoke together and celebrate. Don't share with your roomate though... no puff puff pass for her.  Take care.


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 13, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ooohh ganjabuck that just made me cry again....of course you are so right its just that all the kids will make fun of me and laugh cuz I have to use cfls...and they will tell me all the time how much better it wouldve been- could be if I had HID lites..



I didn't want to make you cry....it is your journal....you control who posts and just don't take any crap.......like you would anyway.


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 13, 2008)

robbie had an awsome plant all CFL, it takes longer but you'll get your home grown buds


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 13, 2008)

yes i know robbie had an awesome plant and i also know it took him six months from start to finish.....so thats three more months for me....doesnt make me feel any better....



DarkStar9 said:


> robbie had an awsome plant all CFL, it takes longer but you'll get your home grown buds


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 14, 2008)

fuckin with cfls imo is a waste of time....peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> fuckin with cfls imo is a waste of time....peace az


 
THANKS AZ .............


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 14, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Well within an hour of having my new light on my roomate freaked the fuck out and I had to take it down......I went after the pruning shears to cut them all down then I started crying and just couldnt do it....so I have 6 2700k cfls going in there now...so Ill update pics in six months when my trichs turn amber.......
> 
> I very sad, I have worked so hard now to have a sub par harvest......
> 
> ...


WHAT THE EFFF??!?!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> WHAT THE EFFF??!?!!!!!!!


 
yeah it sucked...i was still in such a bad mood I didnt go to my morning job today...why spread my mood around....im getting better now.....im gonna find out if I can put a 250 bulb in it and see if we can get a comprimise going....

they went to sleep for the first time this morning tho


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 14, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> yeah it sucked...i was still in such a bad mood I didnt go to my morning job today...why spread my mood around....im getting better now.....im gonna find out if I can put a 250 bulb in it and see if we can get a comprimise going....
> 
> they went to sleep for the first time this morning tho


Wow I am so sorry I am so bummed out and sad for you . Thats a good idea with the 250.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Wow I am so sorry I am so bummed out and sad for you . Thats a good idea with the 250.


thats why i need you to move into a house w/ a guest house here so i can live out back and tend to our garden


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 14, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> thats why i need you to move into a house w/ a guest house here so i can live out back and tend to our garden


Lol! I wish! I dont know where I wanna move yet but it will be someplace that way fasho!


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 14, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> fuckin with cfls imo is a waste of time....peace az


Who fucken cares what kind of light people use.At least she grows pot. You can voice opinions but don't bash people for what they are using. Pink has a good thing going here, don't ruin her thread. I use HID's and CFL's . who cares.big fucken deal.....Grow on Pink...


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 14, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> maybe I just need to move 2-3 hours west of where my mom lives......


the woods are nice...


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> the woods are nice...


lol i bet they are...........


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 14, 2008)

If you only knew..


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> If you only knew..


tell me...........


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 14, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Who fucken cares what kind of light people use.At least she grows pot. You can voice opinions but don't bash people for what they are using. Pink has a good thing going here, don't ruin her thread. I use HID's and CFL's . who cares.big fucken deal.....Grow on Pink...


WORD. Doesnt garden knowm gave a thread about bomb ass growin w cfls!! Stop the negativity everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> WORD. Doesnt garden knowm gave a thread about bomb ass growin w cfls!! Stop the negativity everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lumberjack mentioned that to me last nite im going to check it out...az is really cool to me i dont think he was neccessarily being mean he is just very against cfls...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 14, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lumberjack mentioned that to me last nite im going to check it out...az is really cool to me i dont think he was neccessarily being mean he is just very against cfls...


I know! Its just not needed, I mean... obviously thats what you were using??! LOVE IT ALL NEEDS TO BE LOVE!!!!! 
Enjoy ur day Pink! Imma take my ass in the shower and tend to my sick girlie til her appt. .


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 14, 2008)

lol....man people get up in arms so much....was i hating...did i say her plants looked like shit...negative i only said IMO that cfls are not worth there time...she said it her self if i only had hid...6 months on 1 plant unless your gonna harvest a pound plus fromm that plant hen imo its a time waster...she could be growing super dank much faster even with just a 400.....but since everyine gots a problem with suggestions im out this thread...peace az


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey pink - did you say on another thread you started flowering? i can't seem to find the pics - your journal is very, very long


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

email468 said:


> Hey pink - did you say on another thread you started flowering? i can't seem to find the pics - your journal is very, very long


i just started today...I always keep the latest update info in my signature.....Im not happy about flowering as my roomate doesnt want me to use the 400 w hps i got so im a lil bummed about my flowering right now


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

Dont be down. Your tough you can over come I know it. One thing is with the scrog you can keep the cfl very close to everything. Im sure you have said it before but what is the wattage of the cfl?


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 14, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i just started today...I always keep the latest update info in my signature.....Im not happy about flowering as my roomate doesnt want me to use the 400 w hps i got so im a lil bummed about my flowering right now


Truck on Pink! My new pics are up!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

i have six 100 watt 2700k on it....im trying real hard to not be down but you see I have this complex with being the best and its nearly unbearable for me to know that Im not going to be the best at this...

cool ganja buck ill be by soon.....


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

New goal! Best cfl harvest ever.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 14, 2008)

doctorD said:


> New goal! Best cfl harvest ever.


 
i replied to this but then it got so cry baby ill just pm it to you..


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Pink, I had cfl's on the clone I just harvested to help the lower buds and you see how she turned out.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 14, 2008)

This Buds For You.


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 14, 2008)

they'll still look pretty!

... my frist grow...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

see nothing wrong with those


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 14, 2008)

doctorD said:


> see nothing wrong with those


... lets not lie to our selves... plenty wrong... but they do still produce somethin...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 15, 2008)

your own worst critic


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

the only thing i see wrong is i'm not smoking any!


----------



## CaliGurl (Apr 15, 2008)

*There are both pros and cons to CFl's and any other light for that matter. You have to take wot you have and create the best you can with it. To be honest I have never seen a grow like yours with wot you have, to me you have far exceeded wot you realisticly should have! Great job! Growing takes ALOT of patients through out the gorw/harvest/cure ect... it all takes time. yes this will take longer then some other forms of lighting but see it through and be patient it will turn out worth while... YES I SAID WORTH WHILE, maybe not a huge harvest but you will have your first one under ur belt, you gain experience and knowledge and application of that to a future grow I consider worth while. use what you have learned so far to maximize your harvest, ie: nutes to help fruit development maybe add more cfl's or like we discussed a t5 perhaps..(you can pick up singles at the depot fyi).. and remember to take time on your curing, one of the most important parts of it all, you can amplify your bud by beign patient thorughout the cure, so even tho you wont have a huge harvest you can still have some yummy tasting, good smelling, smooth smoking ganja... which only can add to the rep of your cfl grow *

*Pink,Appreciate your success, most struggle with wot has come so natural to you. grow on chica *


----------



## Dr.dirt (Apr 15, 2008)

hey pink check out my new journal i had to drop my 400 due to heat issues and i just got 3 85watt 3000k cfls and i love em! good luck, i'll be watching even for another six months


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 15, 2008)

CaliGurl is so right


----------



## natmoon (Apr 16, 2008)

Just use a 200/250watt high output professional cfl with a reflector.
If you keep them about 5cm away from the tops of your plants they will give a better yield than a 400 watt hps if you keep the smaller cfl bulbs on as well at the same time.
They give off hardly any heat in comparison to a hps but don't be fooled into thinking they run cold they don't.
These high output cfls with reflectors are really good
CFL Lights > CFL Grow Lights > High Output CFL Systems


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Nat, thats a good idea. I wondered about those bulbs. Have you used them? I was wondering how well they produce.


----------



## markj (Apr 16, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Hey Nat, thats a good idea. I wondered about those bulbs. Have you used them? I was wondering how well they produce.


I'm using two 275W cfls at the moment (see pic). 
I"m still vegging and everything was going perfect, till I had this nute problem. Anyway, I really like the lamps so far. I was thinking of buying hps for flowering, but I'm not sure yet. It's my first grow, I'm still learning and experimenting, I might keep the cfls all the way to the end. Maybe add one more.

PS - I really liked your scrog!


----------



## natmoon (Apr 16, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> Hey Nat, thats a good idea. I wondered about those bulbs. Have you used them? I was wondering how well they produce.


Haven't used them myself yet but i have heard good things about the high output cfls especially when used with a proper reflector and kept close to the plants in conjunction with side lighting


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 16, 2008)

Seems that they wouldn't be bad. better than standard cfl's. I just may try one on the next grow.


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 16, 2008)

> Haven't used them myself yet but i have heard good things about the high output cfls especially when used with a proper reflector and kept close to the plants in conjunction with side lighting


so your comparing something you've never used..hmmmm...peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 16, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> This Buds For You.


--------aww your sweet



lumberjack_ian said:


> they'll still look pretty!
> 
> ... my frist grow...


Not too bad and really since its my first grow I wont know much of a difference..



CaliGurl said:


> *There are both pros and cons to CFl's and any other light for that matter. You have to take wot you have and create the best you can with it. To be honest I have never seen a grow like yours with wot you have, to me you have far exceeded wot you realisticly should have! Great job! Growing takes ALOT of patients through out the gorw/harvest/cure ect... it all takes time. yes this will take longer then some other forms of lighting but see it through and be patient it will turn out worth while... YES I SAID WORTH WHILE, maybe not a huge harvest but you will have your first one under ur belt, you gain experience and knowledge and application of that to a future grow I consider worth while. use what you have learned so far to maximize your harvest, ie: nutes to help fruit development maybe add more cfl's or like we discussed a t5 perhaps..(you can pick up singles at the depot fyi).. and remember to take time on your curing, one of the most important parts of it all, you can amplify your bud by beign patient thorughout the cure, so even tho you wont have a huge harvest you can still have some yummy tasting, good smelling, smooth smoking ganja... which only can add to the rep of your cfl grow *
> 
> *Pink,Appreciate your success, most struggle with wot has come so natural to you. grow on chica *


wow little girl you gave me a come to jesus pink style...your compliments are greatly appreciated since you have seen live in up close what I can do



Dr.dirt said:


> hey pink check out my new journal i had to drop my 400 due to heat issues and i just got 3 85watt 3000k cfls and i love em! good luck, i'll be watching even for another six months


----thank you sweetie!! I havent seen you in awhile thanks for stopping by



DarkStar9 said:


> CaliGurl is so right


Hi lil angel I bet you read what she wrote and thought gee pink tells me this all the time ha ha


natmoon said:


> Just use a 200/250watt high output professional cfl with a reflector.
> If you keep them about 5cm away from the tops of your plants they will give a better yield than a 400 watt hps if you keep the smaller cfl bulbs on as well at the same time.
> They give off hardly any heat in comparison to a hps but don't be fooled into thinking they run cold they don't.
> These high output cfls with reflectors are really good
> CFL Lights*>*CFL Grow Lights*>*High Output CFL Systems


Very interesting Nat and Ill def keep it in mind!! Thanks a bunch for takin the time to find that for me I actually think ive seen one of those at the hydro sto...



Azgrow said:


> so your comparing something you've never used..hmmmm...peace az


oh sweet Az.....dont be mean....he was only trying to help, plus he knows many growers and he IS NOT one to speak from the cuff ....just like you have helped me so much speaking of I wish you had a drawing of the cabinet you were telling me about I cant make it make sense in my head....I know you are sold on HID but I really have done some amazing things with cfls, and my goal is to get that 400w back up in running in some way...


I appreciate all of you stopping by...the last few days have been ultra busy and I honestly dont know how Im awake writing this aside from the icy cold fat can of heineken in my hand..


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 16, 2008)

lol..its all good...those high powered cfls in watts above 125 actually arnt that bad...still dont have the full canopy penitration the 400 does...but i will agree those plants done with the cfls look great i never questiond that...i just know the eventuall outcome of this situation...an i will make a drawing of what i speak of..peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks so much cutie!!!and Ive almost got her convince to let me use the 400 w for the last few weeks or so may not make a diff but hell if it brings her from no to maybe im down...



Azgrow said:


> lol..its all good...those high powered cfls in watts above 125 actually arnt that bad...still dont have the full canopy penitration the 400 does...but i will agree those plants done with the cfls look great i never questiond that...i just know the eventuall outcome of this situation...an i will make a drawing of what i speak of..peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 16, 2008)

BTW this slut that Im flowering is being a shy lil thing and not showing me full sex presentation I know its only be 3 days but but but......I wanna see those hairs...but I think we all agreed she had some clear female preflowers but I want the full hairs poppin


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 16, 2008)

ok this is what mean you want the light free hanging in the center of the grow box with 2 shelves on the back an 2 sides...run the cooltubing a lil longer for the fan to suck in stale air an push threw the cool tube not pull...up threw the top or back...if your apt stays cool enough with another fan you should be able to keep it sealed an cool enough..then re-suply with co2 to keep the plants breathing right....peace az


----------



## doctorD (Apr 16, 2008)

So im guessing your an art major lol jp.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 16, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> ok this is what mean you want the light free hanging in the center of the grow box with 2 shelves on the back an 2 sides...run the cooltubing a lil longer for the fan to suck in stale air an push threw the cool tube not pull...up threw the top or back...if your apt stays cool enough with another fan you should be able to keep it sealed an cool enough..then re-suply with co2 to keep the plants breathing right....peace az


 
Cool cool I get it now...but were you saying but my whole family in there the ones that are flowering/clones/moms or thats just a flower chamber????/


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 16, 2008)

doctorD said:


> So im guessing your an art major lol jp.


have you ever tried to draw w/ a mouse its hard....I always am amazed w/ peeps do whole drawings w/ a mouse...i dont have the patience cuz i would be trying to make it perfect and you cant!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 16, 2008)

I know it was a joke sorry.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 16, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I know it was a joke sorry.


thats a good boy....I wasnt pissed I was just sayin it is hard...


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 16, 2008)

lol you should have seen the first 4 i made..lol....my mouse is extra sorry as well...an that is just a flowering chamber...continue to use your ehh cfls to veg with an clone....you will see a qp a month ez.....you just need to have a couple moms to push out a sht ton of clones...this is a mini vert sog grow so you want numbers not size...also turn each plant 180degrees every 2 days...peace az


----------



## doctorD (Apr 16, 2008)

Dont lie you hate me now dont you


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 16, 2008)

hummm wonders...looks around...scratches head thinks....where could I get tite ass clones that would make me tite ass moms....with amazing genetics......hummm continues to wonder 



Azgrow said:


> lol you should have seen the first 4 i made..lol....my mouse is extra sorry as well...an that is just a flowering chamber...continue to use your ehh cfls to veg with an clone....you will see a qp a month ez.....you just need to have a couple moms to push out a sht ton of clones...this is a mini vert sog grow so you want numbers not size...also turn each plant 180degrees every 2 days...peace az


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 16, 2008)

i have no idea ....what kind flaver ya like..peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 16, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> i have no idea ....what kind flaver ya like..peace az


 
I guess berries not just blueberry...but berry flavors...I guess fruity...but I also looooove the way afghanXbig bud tastes and feels and I cant even explain that taste.....btw i got 2 of those beans yesterday to see if they pop but they arent feminised so it will be a waiting game...


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 17, 2008)

sounds like i might have something lemme take a look around an see whats what.gimmie a couple days..peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 17, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> sounds like i might have something lemme take a look around an see whats what.gimmie a couple days..peace az


 
yeaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 17, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> ok this is what mean you want the light free hanging in the center of the grow box with 2 shelves on the back an 2 sides...run the cooltubing a lil longer for the fan to suck in stale air an push threw the cool tube not pull...up threw the top or back...if your apt stays cool enough with another fan you should be able to keep it sealed an cool enough..then re-suply with co2 to keep the plants breathing right....peace az



thats not a bad idea. i might change my setup to vertical (something like your drawing).. but i have a question.. arent you supposed to pull air? not blow it? i mean.. (considering the addition of a carbon scrubber to your diagram) having a fan blowing threw the cooltube up to the exhaust hole and out threw the carbon filter seems like it might have leak issues (stinky air coming out) ... 
why wouldnt you have the carbon filter inside the room, having air sucked threw it.. 
hmm.. maybe there would be leaks at the cooltube, causing air to be sucked out before the scrubber,, what do u think az


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Apr 17, 2008)

if you want small and blueberry get some blueberry lowryders, or Blue strak form Joint Doctor i believe


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 17, 2008)

TheJollyBrother said:


> if you want small and blueberry get some blueberry lowryders, or Blue strak form Joint Doctor i believe


... but seedbanks charge money for their seeds


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 17, 2008)

they do???????? but these black rose seeds i got from doctor chronic.. they were free/... ??


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 17, 2008)

lol...i have seen an found that it is better to push air threw the start of the cool tube befor the light rather then in the middle or at the end...just put the scrubber on the top at the end of the cool tube....peace az


----------



## natmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> so your comparing something you've never used..hmmmm...peace az


So your _*assuming*_ that i don't know anyone or have any reliable info on these lamps?
Or is it that your just another internet turd


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 17, 2008)

natmoon said:


> So your _*assuming*_ that i don't know anyone or have any reliable info on these lamps?
> Or is it that your just another internet turd


HAHAHA HAHAHA

funny shit man . but yea i agree i only grow in soil and only us the t5s but i still know a good amount of the other shit tooo just from this site. ROLL IT UP TO ROLLITUP.


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 17, 2008)

> If you keep them about 5cm away from the tops of your plants they will give a better yield than a 400 watt hps if you keep the smaller cfl bulbs on as well at the same time.





> Haven't used them myself yet but i have heard good things about the high output cfls especially when used with a proper reflector and kept close to the plants in conjunction with side lighting


so your recomending using these lights based on what others have told you...an im the turd...lol,,,peace az


----------



## CaliGurl (Apr 17, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> CaliGurl is so right


Of course duh!


----------



## Dr.dirt (Apr 17, 2008)

hey pink check out this web site, SH Hydroponics they have the best selection cfls i have ever seen, it's also where i got my cfls from. I know you already have some, but just fyi.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 17, 2008)

pink i thin for ur next grow sat fuck CFL's and go t5-2ft 2bulb,2ft 4bulb, if u wana stay small or 4ft 4bukb ( what i got) or whag ill do nexy 4ft 8bulb.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 18, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> pink i thin for ur next grow sat fuck CFL's and go t5-2ft 2bulb,2ft 4bulb, if u wana stay small or 4ft 4bukb ( what i got) or whag ill do nexy 4ft 8bulb.


you gotta be high as fuck....


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 18, 2008)

FourTwenty47 said:


> you gotta be high as fuck....


Hahaha wow did i write that last night haha damn..


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 18, 2008)

Can we please not comment on each others post negatively and get into word battles with one another, *pink journal rule if you dont have something nice to say or can find a nice way to say it then please dont say it...pm it to the person you are directing it to even if its me....*

So Elizabeth has been on 12/12 since Monday, she has been slow to show me any huge signs of true sex....I see some tiny split tails...when she was waking up to nite I put my roomie in the closet with her to double check for any light leaks and we were pretty high from a grape blunzizzle and she just kept saying wow its so dark...its so dark...

Plus for the first time ever I think my trimming probably caught up to me and that could be why she isnt so hot to show her hairs....despite not showing hairs she has new growth branches that would have made perfect clones that are about 3inches tall aboved the screen growing from branchs along the screen I didnt take them as clones becuz I didnt want to delay her flowering and im up to my ass in clones as it...so I will work to train them as I can and keep the trimming to a min for a bit even though she has new growth all over...i havent been misting her really at all even though I only mist with water.....

my day temps for 12/12 are a lil warm 82-85 even w/ two fans blowing but the humidity is inthe 50s... startd keeping main door to room open and this helped w/ temp.....BUT when I wake her up the humidity has spiked to 70 it doesnt feel humid at all in there i know what 70 is like and the temp is about 79-80 I thought I was suppose to have a low humidity when she was sleeping....im on mars the dryest planet and in a tiny closet im creating 70 humidty in the dark???wtf what should I do?? Mind you it drops to 50 when lights on...

ladybugs seem to be containing spider mites depite contrary to popular belief, mind you the ladybug has nothing else to eat in the room. One leaf with minimal damage of some sort on mother plant, no webs & no other spots really...one leaf and one on one of my hempy clones has this crinkling look to it, its still green but its like it has been ironed with a microscopic bumpy iron...??? its not progressing tho..the bumps..fuckin fungus gnats are back with a fury...got some tape out going to get some dont bug me tomorrow and order some more nematodes i think the nematodes sat in my fridge to long cuz i had watered a day or so before i got them and it was to wet to use them for days so ima get more....oh on elizabeth....one leaf had this what look like clear dried mucus on it...and a few other odd things but the ladybugs are still crawlin all about and really no other significant damage that i can see from her massive canopy....So maybe I have the spider mites contained??? What do you think??? Lol I guess I could take pics huh lmao!!! okay ill do that after some more grape later...and ill try and show you the leave damage ive found...oh and i am germinating one sugar shack and 2 afghanXbig bud ...pics later ....im just so tired from working so much this week...


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 18, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Can we please not comment on each others post negatively and get into word battles with one another, *pink journal rule if you dont have something nice to say or can find a nice way to say it then please dont say it...pm it to the person you are directing it to even if its me....*.


no one is saying anthing bad about anybody... i thought u said this journal was dead so long ago but what ever lets see some pictures.


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 18, 2008)

rules rules rules... sheesh.. did u go to a catholic school? =)


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 18, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Hahaha wow did i write that last night haha damn..


LMAO!! I wish I was that high!You need to share that good shit!


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 18, 2008)

two words... sally d


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 18, 2008)

you guys are so mean


----------



## natmoon (Apr 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> you guys are so mean


Hey pink sorry if i made a sarcastic comment at azgrow.
I felt that i had given good advice and that regarding your heat issue with the 400watthps the high output cfls would be a great choice for you.
Then this guy comes from nowhere with his "comment",which is so obviously just snide.
If they are combined with side lighting,as they have a low top penetration rate,they work very very well.
I would never give you poor advice,knowingly anyway.
Sorry if i subverted your journal


----------



## doctorD (Apr 19, 2008)

I njust wanted to say hi. Im off to work now


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 19, 2008)

I noticed my room is pretty hot too and I'm adding 4 more cfls, thank God I have an AC unit for the window in my basement....


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

its ok its just that i diffused that situation right after the comment was made then attention was brought back to it......then when I have tons of questions and really need help with my grow no one notices the questions they only notice the yick yak going on...I thought the advice you gave was awesome and I said so right after he made the comment, I value your help, your expertise and as well as from az and anyone that has some good advice....and often times that advice will conflict but its ulitimately up to me to weed through what you guys tell me and make it work for me....

*NOW does anyone have any advice on the humidity issue Im having?? or is it an issue...any encouragement on her not showing hairs so much or showing anything???*



natmoon said:


> Hey pink sorry if i made a sarcastic comment at azgrow.
> I felt that i had given good advice and that regarding your heat issue with the 400watthps the high output cfls would be a great choice for you.
> Then this guy comes from nowhere with his "comment",which is so obviously just snide.
> If they are combined with side lighting,as they have a low top penetration rate,they work very very well.
> ...


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 19, 2008)

my girl went on 12/12 on monday march 31st and it showed female parts on tuesday april 8th, the white hairs started to pop up everywhere after that....
the boys showed sex earlier (6-7days after going on12/12)
I also have those high humid/temp problems since it's just a small closet but I hope to fix it with the AC unit in the window next to the closet door


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 19, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> *NOW does anyone have any advice on the humidity issue Im having?? or is it an issue...any encouragement on her not showing hairs so much or showing anything???*


i can't remember... high humidity or low? too low and its not really a problem... too high during flower can make you more prone to bud rot and mold... i'd get worried if i had more than 50-60% RH when flowering...


as for the hairs... patience my friend... patience...


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 19, 2008)

increase airflow in the cab if its too high of humidity...


----------



## CaliGurl (Apr 19, 2008)

From my visit I am sure it is too high humidty. get some more oscillating fans


----------



## GrowBigOrGrowHome (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Pinksensa.

I'm just stopping by to read up and say "hi."


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 19, 2008)

i believe u would want to take the humid air out of the grow room.. not move it around... so oscilating fans probably wont help u in removing humidity.. its been a while since i was reading about your set up ( the threads more about plants then hardware ) so u might have to refresh my memory.. you do have intake/exhaust right? what are you powering it with? 

if you are sufficiently exhausting the air and you are still having humidity problems you might need to add a dehumidifier (one suggestion) 

it took my plants 7 days to show some Hairs after inducing flowering.. after that they just started to blow up with white clusters..


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 19, 2008)

humid air generally represents lots of water around an a lack of air movement....depending on the strain some prefer a higher rh an some like a lower....so my suggestion is to increase air flow an increase light...more light will dry the air out faster...keep the rh around 40-50%....do you have any light leaks that could cause your plant to continue to veg....an depending if its a sat dom it could take up to 3 weeks to sex...like lumberjack said....paitence....peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> my girl went on 12/12 on monday march 31st and it showed female parts on tuesday april 8th, the white hairs started to pop up everywhere after that....
> the boys showed sex earlier (6-7days after going on12/12)
> I also have those high humid/temp problems since it's just a small closet but I hope to fix it with the AC unit in the window next to the closet door


thanks little one I knew you werent to far behind me...



lumberjack_ian said:


> i can't remember... high humidity or low? too low and its not really a problem... too high during flower can make you more prone to bud rot and mold... i'd get worried if i had more than 50-60% RH when flowering...
> 
> 
> as for the hairs... patience my friend... patience...


--its only high humid when the lights are out and the closet is shut....yes im working on patience..



CaliGurl said:


> From my visit I am sure it is too high humidty. get some more oscillating fans


---lol I knw keeping the main door to the room open is helpin w/ that humidity



GrowBigOrGrowHome said:


> Hey Pinksensa.
> 
> I'm just stopping by to read up and say "hi."


 thanks for stopping by



dertmagert said:


> i believe u would want to take the humid air out of the grow room.. not move it around... so oscilating fans probably wont help u in removing humidity.. its been a while since i was reading about your set up ( the threads more about plants then hardware ) so u might have to refresh my memory.. you do have intake/exhaust right? what are you powering it with?
> 
> if you are sufficiently exhausting the air and you are still having humidity problems you might need to add a dehumidifier (one suggestion)
> 
> it took my plants 7 days to show some Hairs after inducing flowering.. after that they just started to blow up with white clusters..


....yes i do think its airflow...and I am only pushing air right now not moving it out...will work on...



Azgrow said:


> humid air generally represents lots of water around an a lack of air movement....depending on the strain some prefer a higher rh an some like a lower....so my suggestion is to increase air flow an increase light...more light will dry the air out faster...keep the rh around 40-50%....do you have any light leaks that could cause your plant to continue to veg....an depending if its a sat dom it could take up to 3 weeks to sex...like lumberjack said....paitence....peace az


no light leaks I put my roomie in there with it all sealed up and she couldnt see any light...it being sealed up I have deduced is my humidity problem...not exit airflow so the temp sits at 80 and and the moisture from the plant and soil fills the closet w/ humidity.

Im working on ventin out of the closet to attic or something....
On another note....I took the two clones that I had in soil and rinsed and put in hempy....so 6 in hempy now...this week im going to cut all the clones I can from the Momma plant Marybeth and get them rooting then transfer to hempy....and Im working on the cabinet setup with a goal of being in it w/in the month and flowering all six and any all new clones taken. Then Im going to kill the mother...by then I should have some good growth from the beans I am dropping to be mothers.....then once the scrog is done that closet will be mothers....of afghanXbigbud, sugar shack and any other genetics that land on my front door...then I will flower in the cabinet.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

Everything will be hempy but im on the fence about the mothers being in soil or hempy...when I wake up Elizabeth I will take pics of everybody..


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 19, 2008)

> its only high humid when the lights are out and the closet is shut


you need to run the fans at night then...imo i wouldn't worry with a de-humidifier expecially out here its gonna get real dry soon....peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> you need to run the fans at night then...imo i wouldn't worry with a de-humidifier expecially out here its gonna get real dry soon....peace az


the fans run 24/7 one blows under the canopy and one across the top of the canopy....

its the vacum seal that I have going on w/ the door closed....idk what im going to do right now.. i agree about the dry tho


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 19, 2008)

is it a regular door or sliding door..i recomend purchasing a sheet of ply wood an have it cut to fit the door space put some panda plastic around it then cut a vent hole on the bottem an run a fan threw it....should be only 40 bucks for everything..just some more diy....peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> is it a regular door or sliding door..i recomend purchasing a sheet of ply wood an have it cut to fit the door space put some panda plastic around it then cut a vent hole on the bottem an run a fan threw it....should be only 40 bucks for everything..just some more diy....peace az


regular and the ply wood is a good idea...i already have an inline fan and tubing so it would just be the plywood and i may hve that here.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 19, 2008)

4" hole in the dry wall........THATS IT !!!!!!!!!!!!! let me tell that roomie. wait till the house starts to reek of skunk..hehehehe. my mom visited and said that it smelled like i had a skunk outside...thought that was funny.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> 4" hole in the dry wall........THATS IT !!!!!!!!!!!!! let me tell that roomie. wait till the house starts to reek of skunk..hehehehe. my mom visited and said that it smelled like i had a skunk outside...thought that was funny.


OMIFUCKING god you are so right that is the fucking thing to do that will be so much more easy than plywood!!! yea!! Im so excited ohhh thank you bigmike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my favorite came back!!!

I love that your mom thought you had a skunk you should hve been like yeah I been feeding it and its name is charlie...


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

oops i misunderstood I thought you meant using drywall as a false entry to the closet which was what i was thinking instead of plywood, but after talking it through w/ the roomie im going to get some like 1 inch foam board insulation and use that im so excited!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 19, 2008)

you know what i meant. 4" hole in the room ceiling for an exhaust fan. let me spell it...ENVIRONMENT...is key to a good grow. with good ventilation you will have no worries about temp and humidity.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> you know what i meant. 4" hole in the room ceiling for an exhaust fan. let me spell it...ENVIRONMENT...is key to a good grow. with good ventilation you will have no worries about temp and humidity.


when i read it off my phone and ran in to reply i was real high and i was thinking about az's idea but then after i posted i got to thinking about how you had always told me to keep the circle to fix the hole...so yeah when my head cleared i knew exactly what you meant..thats why i posted the oops...i will fix my environment..!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 19, 2008)

charlie the skunk i love it lol


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

doctorD said:


> charlie the skunk i love it lol


highhhhh you should get a pet skunk to, to keep you company


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 19, 2008)

foam insulation works..im just very clumsy so i like sturdy shit....use it like a fake door an run the tubing threw it over to the side so that the light cant travel down the tube an fuck up the plants...peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

here is some pics for you all...

several of elizabeth who is flowering but showing no signs

the mother that im about to clip all her clones and the only damaged leaf she has..

and the hempy clones...


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 19, 2008)

imo i bet its the cfls that causeing the long sex change...although thats just the opinion of a stoned mofo....why aint you coming down to blaze with everyone 2marro...peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> imo i bet its the cfls that causeing the long sex change...although thats just the opinion of a stoned mofo....why aint you coming down to blaze with everyone 2marro...peace az


one because that the first invite i got and two cuz im a bad girl and your married


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 19, 2008)

lol..i said come blaze with us not hey wanna gargle some stuff for me lol....peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 19, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> lol..i said come blaze with us not hey wanna gargle some stuff for me lol....peace az


i wasnt going on your intentions az...i was speaking on mine lol it was joke way past funny now..sometimes you are a bit intense for your young age


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 19, 2008)

> way past funny now..


smoke a lil more im sure you'll chuckel..i know i will.......peace az


----------



## doctorD (Apr 20, 2008)

LOOKING GREAT PINK!!!! Im glad to see the screan is filling out very nicely. Keep up the good work. I may need to come look in person some day.


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 20, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> lol..i said come blaze with us not hey wanna gargle some stuff for me lol....peace az



HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA rep+


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 20, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA rep+


are you drinking rum today Dert are you going to trip out on me today??? if you dont like me and you have such latent disregard for me then why do you come around? happy 420 thats what I hoped you had put in my journal....happy 420 to you dert and to you to AZ to all of you have a Happy 420


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 20, 2008)

Pink, nice pics I was just noticing that you could come down a little bit more with your lights and try to really get an even coverage with those cfls, that one that is a 2 socket is not even over the green...maybe put some panda film or something over the top of your soil to reflect some light from those cfls cuz you need all the extra light you can get...maybe think about getting 2 more Y splitter and bulbs, might has well maximize on the sockets you have to....

----thats what i noticed from looking at my own pics....i wish you guys would tell me things like that.....


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 20, 2008)

Roll roll roll my blunt twist it at da end....light it up n take a puff n pass it 2 a friend.....HAPPY 420!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Roll roll roll my blunt twist it at da end....light it up n take a puff n pass it 2 a friend.....HAPPY 420!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Happy 420 indeed Pink!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 20, 2008)

I went back to bed and just got up now im gona smoke up and watch the 420 movies on comedy central


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 20, 2008)

nah pink.. im not being a jerk.. happy 420.. it was just funny.. he said " gurgle sumthing" haha.. come on.. its all in good fun.. 

im going to the improv tonight.. theres a 420 comedy show.. 
i made some bubble hash yesterday from some of my trim.. its was nice and dry in the morning.. i balled it all up and got a nice 5 gram ball.. its not much but i didnt use much trim. . and 5 grams of this shit is enough to last until i make some more.. yummmm


----------



## doctorD (Apr 20, 2008)

I think you would like to see how good this grow went with cfl. I think it looks great.YouTube - marijuana flowered under cfl's


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 20, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I went back to bed and just got up now im gona smoke up and watch the 420 movies on comedy central


 that should be funny....i am making a yummy big dinner, a roast and potatoes n carrots have been in the croak pot all day I just put dessert in the oven..mmmmm



email468 said:


> Happy 420 indeed Pink!


 happy 2 you



dertmagert said:


> nah pink.. im not being a jerk.. happy 420.. it was just funny.. he said " gurgle sumthing" haha.. come on.. its all in good fun..
> 
> im going to the improv tonight.. theres a 420 comedy show..
> i made some bubble hash yesterday from some of my trim.. its was nice and dry in the morning.. i balled it all up and got a nice 5 gram ball.. its not much but i didnt use much trim. . and 5 grams of this shit is enough to last until i make some more.. yummmm


 I wish I had some yummy hash when I was making dessert i was like i could have used cannabutter what was I thinkin??


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 20, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I think you would like to see how good this grow went with cfl. I think it looks great.YouTube - marijuana flowered under cfl's


thanks for sharing that was a pretty cool video!!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy 420 right back at ya Pink! Hit one for me there.....and I will do the same for you!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

Double trouble is back!!!!!!!!!! 


Hi Pink!!!!!


----------



## CaliGurl (Apr 21, 2008)

HAHAHA girl ya know it! ok so some of my ww and ice started to split n show female so Im sure the same with the clones I think cuz I have the flowering one by her lonesome with some cfls she is taking a little longer to show. I still there your ok tho.  n e questions u know hit me up girlie, cuz i cnat keep uop with this thread I was gone like 2 days you've gained 5 pages lol. let me know when u roll back this way like ya to see the new changes ect.. 



pinksensa said:


> Roll roll roll my blunt twist it at da end....light it up n take a puff n pass it 2 a friend.....HAPPY 420!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmknVTEC (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG I just read the whole thread. Pink congrats on what I would call a very impressive first grow. You put so much thought and time in on the SCROG on wheels [LOL] you did a really nice job. Sorry I am so late to the party, I will be watching from here on out.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 21, 2008)

SmknVTEC said:


> OMG I just read the whole thread. Pink congrats on what I would call a very impressive first grow. You put so much thought and time in on the SCROG on wheels [LOL] you did a really nice job. Sorry I am so late to the party, I will be watching from here on out.


Thank you smkn that means a lot coming from you!!! Im a little embarassed you had to go through all the love notes but eh it was a lot of fun while it lasted ha ha...

Im sad to say that my impressive first grow seems to be of a male..ha ha ill post pics when she ha ha I still call her a she....for the final verdict


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 21, 2008)

I have already cried even though its pretty funny to me that I have Elizabeth and 6 clones and hempy and a plant I have called a mother plant that gives me a garden full of males all from the same plant.....

I did learn a lot and as Cali said I really have cloning down to a T......oh well I have two afghan big bud beans that popped lil tap roots today so it will be a wait n see if they are female....and Cali is going to share a lil female love with me ..


so here he is say goodbye to my drag queen of a plant....cuz this is the last you will see of him and his sons.... i know there is no more waiting to see on this one...in the center of the leaves where the hairs should be its just pods of seeds...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn that suck sorrys to hear you did all that work only to have a male. Lets hope the beans turn out to be girls.


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 21, 2008)

im sure a real female plant could be had for a mere 3 hour drive i bet.......peace az


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 21, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I have already cried even though its pretty funny to me that I have Elizabeth and 6 clones and hempy and a plant I have called a mother plant that gives me a garden full of males all from the same plant.....
> 
> I did learn a lot and as Cali said I really have cloning down to a T......oh well I have two afghan big bud beans that popped lil tap roots today so it will be a wait n see if they are female....and Cali is going to share a lil female love with me ..
> 
> ...


OMG that sucks all this time i thought it was a female didnt you have female preflowering on it???


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 21, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> OMG that sucks all this time i thought it was a female didnt you have female preflowering on it???


yes I thought I had female preflower..it was pretty clear on the clones...i should have just did as bigmike said and flowered one of the clones a long time ago and I would hve known months ago...but in case you havent noticed i get a big head sometimes and was certain i saw preflowers of a female...but eh its my first time what did i know..


----------



## Dr.dirt (Apr 21, 2008)

cheer up! there are plenty of seeds and clones, it only gets better  can't wait for your next grow.


----------



## SmknVTEC (Apr 21, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Thank you smkn that means a lot coming from you!!! Im a little embarassed you had to go through all the love notes but eh it was a lot of fun while it lasted ha ha...
> 
> Im sad to say that my impressive first grow seems to be of a male..ha ha ill post pics when she ha ha I still call her a she....for the final verdict


Hey thanks pink. I am sure not ALL the good things you heard about me are true  But yeah love letters, huh? Quite the little heart breaker arent ya. 

Sorry about the male as well and my condolences at his funeral.


----------



## MistyXMountainXTop (Apr 22, 2008)

Damn! That sucks about the shemale. Oh well, chalk it up to experience. I pretty much just read your whole grow and it was great. Great job on the scrog too! I've always been a big fan of the scrog, but whether or not I have enough gaul to do it is another story. I'll keep up on your situation and see if I can help any, or get helped any. Peace Pinksensa.
-MMT-
Love is my religion...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 22, 2008)

NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 22, 2008)

~ MODS PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD ~ 

try not to do anything to your next plants till you see signs of sex. the less stress and training the faster the plant will mature and show sex (4-5 weeks) in veg.

i try and keep my plants in 16oz solo cups until they show sex (most do show). this helps me save on soil and nutes that would have been wasted on a male. 

shit happens and we keep growing. im sure you have learned a lot from you experience...KEEP GROWING !!!!


----------



## CaliGurl (Apr 22, 2008)

Well ya I would certainly say thats a boy, the clones I do have to say where showing signs of female I can say they still do, they are nto full out flower like that. No worries girlie you know u have some dankass strains comin' ur way


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 22, 2008)

That really sucks!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 22, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> That really sucks!!


 
ehhh Im pretty excited about the new ones and I have some exciting things coming my way so its cool..


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> ehhh Im pretty excited about the new ones and I have some exciting things coming my way so its cool..


that's the spirit! right back on that horse


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 22, 2008)

currently accepting all donations in the form of babies or beans *****big sweet smile & kisses********


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 22, 2008)

i dont give charity but im sure we can work some thing out ..lol.......peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 22, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> i dont give charity but im sure we can work some thing out ..lol.......peace az


I dont see how I dont have anything to trade you ohhh I guess there is greenbacks....ha ha we will see I am blessed with some charitable contributions currently so Im very excited and Im dedicated to no experimenting and just getting something going then playing when I have some verified females....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 24, 2008)

Where art thou PINK??!!!! I miss you!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Where art thou PINK??!!!! I miss you!!!!!!!!


I am here...lovely I was just about to message you..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 24, 2008)

I just finished my final exam and turned in my final essay for my other class! Im done til Monday!!! Now Im sitting here staring at a red bull and vodka that I stirred up. Its been a few weeks since Ive gotten buzzed, so I think tonight is appropriate.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn! I missed a lot of good information on this grow girlie!

Please don't be upset with me not keep up with ya.. I've been really busy spending money to get mine going.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 25, 2008)

Pink sorry about the grow at least you know what to do next time it was some experience, you should check my shit out on my 8th day of flowering now.


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 25, 2008)

hey Pink, I started my ak47s
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/68256-ak47-project-hempy-buckets.html


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 25, 2008)

sorry bout the plant Pink!!!!!!

I got some charity for ya, come on up to IL.........

no seriously, I still want to talk to you bout my business....... and I'll give ya a few clones.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 25, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Damn! I missed a lot of good information on this grow girlie!
> 
> Please don't be upset with me not keep up with ya.. I've been really busy spending money to get mine going.


oh no big deal this grow is over anyway...


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 26, 2008)

These are some pics of the MUTANT that is female outside....my roomie is so excited cuz the mutants are hers...shes like Im sorry your was a boy.....

the bud pics are no good cuz its so sunny over where they are right now...to brite for me to even wann f*ck w/ trying to get a better pic


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> These are some pics of the MUTANT that is female outside....my roomie is so excited cuz the mutants are hers...shes like Im sorry your was a boy.....
> 
> the bud pics are no good cuz its so sunny over where they are right now...to brite for me to even wann f*ck w/ trying to get a better pic


I love the stealth of that innocent looking plant there in with all the other plants hehehe.
Sorry to hear of your bad luck,better luck on the next grow


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 26, 2008)

That plant outside looks great Pink!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I love the stealth of that innocent looking plant there in with all the other plants hehehe.
> Sorry to hear of your bad luck,better luck on the next grow


Lol ya...Im goin to stick some plastic flowers in the pot to mostly because the electric company has to come into my yard to read my meter...but otherwise all those plants around it travel with it whereever it goes in the yard ha ha...

Having my main plant be a male was both disappointing and a relief..and it took me the course of a week to kill the main plant, the mother from it and the six hearty well rooted clones that were to be my next flower group.

I have two afghanXbig bud seedlings going and 2 snowcaps germing and 2 unknown norcal pine flavored bag seed germing....Im picking up Ice female clones tomorrow and some juicy fruit beans and a WW unknown sex that needs to be babied after some damage by an animal, so Im acutally really excited for this new group....although I wish seedlings showed growth as dramtically as a mature plant can. Once my seedlings get to be anymore than a few leaves I will start a new journal...thanks as always for stopping in NAT!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 26, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> That plant outside looks great Pink!


lol ya despite my inner jealously over that plant being female I have to admit that she does look great and mind you this plant has never had a proper nute schedule at all.....and has been overwatered and neglected so much its amazing that its doing so well....and my roomie is delighted and it is making bud all over so thats cool to for my smoking pleasure...thanks for stopping in Ganja when I have my new journal going Ill be sure and let you know


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey at least you can still share that one with your roomie


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey at least you can still share that one with your roomie


I know ha ha Im just a big baby and its like we got the same toy but mine broke and so I have to be a brat about not wanting to play with her toy like a little kid....but Im going to start taking care of it more and get some nutes going on it and hopefully by the end of the summer it will have some nice nuggets on it..Im curious as to how long it will take for the buds to mature after being in 24/7 indoor light and now being on a natural light schedule...hummm...


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I know ha ha Im just a big baby and its like we got the same toy but mine broke and so I have to be a brat about not wanting to play with her toy like a little kid....but Im going to start taking care of it more and get some nutes going on it and hopefully by the end of the summer it will have some nice nuggets on it..Im curious as to how long it will take for the buds to mature after being in 24/7 indoor light and now being on a natural light schedule...hummm...


Hmmmm.......So you usually like to play with each others toys?
Sorry double entendres,out here i is stoned


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hmmmm.......So you usually like to play with each others toys?
> Sorry double entendres,out here i is stoned


 
lol lol no ha ha...i meant like if you give 2 kids say a kite each and one breaks though he could have just as much fun enjoying sharing the other ones kite he doesnt cuz hes so bitter that his kite broke..I thinks is an over competitive/acheiver thing I have going and poor sportsmanship---ie spoiled brat


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lol lol no ha ha...i meant like if you give 2 kids say a kite each and one breaks though he could have just as much fun enjoying sharing the other ones kite he doesnt cuz hes so bitter that his kite broke..I thinks is an over competitive/acheiver thing I have going and poor sportsmanship---ie spoiled brat


Yeah my girl i know what you really meant hahahaha.
LOL.
Now go share those toys lol


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah my girl i know what you really meant hahahaha.
> LOL.
> Now go share those toys lol


im going to play with a hottie growers toys tomorrow maybe Ill take pics for you nat...


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> im going to play with a hottie growers toys tomorrow maybe Ill take pics for you nat...


Lol.
Sounds like fun to me


----------



## doctorD (Apr 26, 2008)

I want pics too The outdoor looks good. They are nice and tight. How lond are your days now it may go into veg then back to bud or do you cover it to controll the dark period?


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 26, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I want pics too The outdoor looks good. They are nice and tight. How lond are your days now it may go into veg then back to bud or do you cover it to controll the dark period?


umm idk its def light more than dark...like sunrise at just before six and sunset right at 7 and my days will only get longer...


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> umm idk its def light more than dark...like sunrise at just before six and sunset right at 7 and my days will only get longer...


 
Let nature takes its course.. just add some nutes and flush.. see what happens?





Enigma


----------



## doctorD (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking. You may want to get some way to keep them in the dark for 12hrs. They look to be buding now and will stop have to revert to veg and then goto bud again that may be to much stress. Im not to sure though Ive never done any outdoor stuff so If im wrong someone please correct me.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 26, 2008)

nah im not doing shite w/ her....she is budding greatly and she gets sunrise light and it fades to shade where she is in the late afternoon so shes on her own


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> nah im not doing shite w/ her....she is budding greatly and she gets sunrise light and it fades to shade where she is in the late afternoon so shes on her own


----------



## doctorD (Apr 26, 2008)

cool keep us updated ill be interested in how it goes


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 27, 2008)

doctorD said:


> cool keep us updated ill be interested in how it goes


okeedok..........


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 27, 2008)

Omg... hopefully ur roomie gives up on smokin weed and gives you back those mutants! I know she will share like crazy anyway!!! 
Really pretty, especially with the outside sunlight.


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi pink looks like your mommy plant is sitting right out side get cloning





</IMG>


----------



## oGipRotRe (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey pink I'm new here and am loving your grow journal... I'm only up to page 23 and it looks like I have along way to go but so far you seem to have a phenomenal first grow and a very educational & entertaining journal to go with it. Nifty scrog-cart thingy!

I'll be starting my first grow as soon as soon as my Northern Berry (Northern Lights #5 x Blueberry) seeds come in the mail, assuming Peak Seeds is as legitimate and reliable as their followers have me believe! My focus is to experiment much like you with lizzy but I'll be growing outdoor so not exactly the same. I'd like to do a grow journal here given how much friendly advice gets tossed around, but don't know if I'll be taking pics (don't have a digital camera and don't want my babies to be discovered when I get my film developed) and I don't know if there's much of a point to a grow journal without pictures.

Can't wait to finish reading your journal though, seems things were going quite nicely as far into it as I've read so far. I hope there's a happy ending to the story of Elizabeth and her clones! My MOMS name is Elizabeth and she loooves weed haha


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 27, 2008)

oGipRotRe said:


> Hey pink I'm new here and am loving your grow journal... I'm only up to page 23 and it looks like I have along way to go but so far you seem to have a phenomenal first grow and a very educational & entertaining journal to go with it. Nifty scrog-cart thingy!
> 
> I'll be starting my first grow as soon as soon as my Northern Berry (Northern Lights #5 x Blueberry) seeds come in the mail, assuming Peak Seeds is as legitimate and reliable as their followers have me believe! My focus is to experiment much like you with lizzy but I'll be growing outdoor so not exactly the same. I'd like to do a grow journal here given how much friendly advice gets tossed around, but don't know if I'll be taking pics (don't have a digital camera and don't want my babies to be discovered when I get my film developed) and I don't know if there's much of a point to a grow journal without pictures.
> 
> Can't wait to finish reading your journal though, seems things were going quite nicely as far into it as I've read so far. I hope there's a happy ending to the story of Elizabeth and her clones! My MOMS name is Elizabeth and she loooves weed haha


Elizabeth turned out to be male as well as all of his children and they are all dead now.....people probably wont be as apt to help you if you cant show photos of what your talking about...but the grow journal is up to you


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 27, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi pink looks like your mommy plant is sitting right out side get cloning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not cloning that slut..


----------



## oGipRotRe (Apr 27, 2008)

awwww sorry to hear about that, he was doing so well!


----------



## oGipRotRe (Apr 27, 2008)

at least you learned a fair bit, you growing anything right now?

oh yeah and you've still got the cart, lights, and whatever other stuff you were using - which makes getting started again quite a bit easier!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 27, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Im not cloning that slut..


Bwuahahahahahah.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Bwuahahahahahah.


i fucking love you...woo im tired...i got to long of a break after i killed everything in my garden....I took 6 ice clones today from my hottie grow pal and the 2 afghan big bud seedlings are doing well just set up one snowcap in hempy and one norcal pine in hempy too...ahh a girl growers work is never done...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 27, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> i fucking love you...woo im tired...i got to long of a break after i killed everything in my garden....I took 6 ice clones today from my hottie grow pal and the 2 afghan big bud seedlings are doing well just set up one snowcap in hempy and one norcal pine in hempy too...ahh a girl growers work is never done...


ILY!!! 
Woah sounds like you got some good stuff...speaking of which I need ur addy I have some gifts for you.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> ILY!!!
> Woah sounds like you got some good stuff...speaking of which I need ur addy I have some gifts for you.


I too will have gifts for you shortly as well.....i wish you could smoke some of this afghan goo with me...it gets me sooo high i get a lil paranoid..i havent gotten this hi in sooooooo long...


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm jealous since my dealer is on vacation and I had to get some shit that taste like dirt and is full of seeds......
cant wait to smoke my own shit


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I too will have gifts for you shortly as well.....i wish you could smoke some of this afghan goo with me...it gets me sooo high i get a lil paranoid..i havent gotten this hi in sooooooo long...


Lmao, I read once that when you get paranoid that you've smoked to much... my ass is paranoid all the time cuz I just cant stop.


My name is Jamie, and I am a marijuana addict.....


Rofl..


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Lmao, I read once that when you get paranoid that you've smoked to much... my ass is paranoid all the time cuz I just cant stop.
> 
> 
> My name is Jamie, and I am a marijuana addict.....
> ...


But thats the thing is I never get paranoid..Im always like only good things happen to me...this shit had me so high Im like I dunno maybe bad shit happens..eeee eeee so I run inside lock all the doors and stare out the windows....lol okay this was just the first night ha ha


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

When are thoes meetings? I Should go with you lol


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> When are thoes meetings? I Should go with you lol


there is no smoking at the meeting so its not really going to work for you...lol


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

I misunderstood the idea sorry count me out


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I misunderstood the idea sorry count me out


Ha ha i knew you would say that...ha ha you have to check w/ jamie the meeting she goes to prolly has smoking ha


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Ha ha i knew you would say that...ha ha you have to check w/ jamie the meeting she goes to prolly has smoking ha


psshh.. I would never go to a meeting where no smoking is involved... hahaha. I just probably need to go to meetings. Its a problem when the first thing that crosses my mind in the morning is taking a fat ass hit. Lol.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> psshh.. I would never go to a meeting where no smoking is involved... hahaha. I just probably need to go to meetings. Its a problem when the first thing that crosses my mind in the morning is taking a fat ass hit. Lol.


Uhhh I dont think thats a problem.....its like praying why wouldnt you take a fat ass hit first thing in the morning??? It just enhances the day...Am I off in the head on this one???

EDIT: and I think its especially ok if you spend time while taking that first am hit to think of all the things in your life that you are grateful for...so then you are kinda praying and smoking at the same time....


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

Its not strange I dont think so anyhow. I dont smoke first thing but its the first thing i do when I do finish my shower and all and finally get downstairs so I say smoke up.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Uhhh I dont think thats a problem.....its like praying why wouldnt you take a fat ass hit first thing in the morning??? It just enhances the day...Am I off in the head on this one???
> 
> EDIT: and I think its especially ok if you spend time while taking that first am hit to think of all the things in your life that you are grateful for...so then you are kinda praying and smoking at the same time....


To each their own.

I like to start the day fresh.. then toke after the work-day is done. This gives me time to reflect on the day.. the people I've helped.. their smiling faces.. and the joy and wonder that life and existence really is.





Enigma


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> To each their own.
> 
> I like to start the day fresh.. then toke after the work-day is done. This gives me time to reflect on the day.. the people I've helped.. their smiling faces.. and the joy and wonder that life and existence really is.
> 
> ...


 
oh thats beautiful.................


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> oh thats beautiful.................


 
Just one day.. take a nice toke out of a clean glass-piece sitting on your roof during sunset.. and just think about life.. how it came to be.. what it is.. where it is going.. be grateful that we exist at all and have the ability to *experience* this.



"Excuse me while I kiss the sky!"

Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Just one day.. take a nice toke out of a clean glass-piece sitting on your roof during sunset.. and just think about life.. how it came to be.. what it is.. where it is going.. be grateful that we exist at all and have the ability to *experience* this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats how I spend most of my time.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lol thats how I spend most of my time.


 
So, I've decided we are getting married in Maui near my Aunt's place on the beach.. the only question is the date.



E


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> So, I've decided we are getting married in Maui near my Aunt's place on the beach.. the only question is the date.
> 
> 
> 
> E


You and I?? Im thinking June or like November if the weather is nice then...


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You and I?? Im thinking June or like November if the weather is nice then...


June will burn us to hell.. November 8th is my birthday.. and yea baby, you're blessed with a Scorpio lova 

Besides.. the Maui Wouwi is harvested around November!

Fertile soil.. wonderful plants.. I hope you like kids!!!

We'll have plenty of practice...



E


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> June will burn us to hell.. November 8th is my birthday.. and yea baby, you're blessed with a Scorpio lova
> 
> Besides.. the Maui Wouwi is harvested around November!
> 
> ...


 
oh double trouble Im a scorpio tooo on the 16th so Im thinking in between our birthdays that way we will never forget I already celebrate my birthday all month long so November it is!!!!!!


SO I guess its really you who is blessed with my amazing lover skills..


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> oh double trouble Im a scorpio tooo on the 16th so Im thinking in between our birthdays that way we will never forget I already celebrate my birthday all month long so November it is!!!!!!


Our honey-moon will never end.. 

I hope you like taking turns with our tongues.................................


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Our honey-moon will never end..
> 
> I hope you like taking turns with our tongues.................................


 
humm take turns..idk I dont share well and Im greedy when it cums to my sexual appetite!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> SO I guess its really you who is blessed with my amazing lover skills..


I've only been with one other Scorpio in my life.. and sex outside.. in the mountains.. by the river.. was AMAZING!

Now, we get water-falls.. endless beaches.. pure bliss.. and baby, anytime.. anywhere!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I've only been with one other Scorpio in my life.. and sex outside.. in the mountains.. by the river.. was AMAZING!
> 
> Now, we get water-falls.. endless beaches.. pure bliss.. and baby, anytime.. anywhere!


The scorpios I have been with were pretty amazing fucks!!!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> humm take turns..idk I dont share well and Im greedy when it cums to my sexual appetite!


I know what you mean.. but you will get so sensitive after I'm done with you.. you'll want to choke yourself with me.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> The scorpios I have been with were pretty amazing fucks!!!


I only stop for bong hits and snacks.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I know what you mean.. but you will get so sensitive after I'm done with you.. you'll want to choke yourself with me.


 
Im taking that as a personal challenge.......


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Im taking that as a personal challenge.......


 
Oh, it is.

Me first!

I need a taste of that sweet nectar........


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I only stop for bong hits and snacks.


with proper preparation there is no need to stop...like freshly rolled blunts for the journey...


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Oh, it is.
> 
> Me first!
> 
> I need a taste of that sweet nectar........


 
lmao you used to be such a prude..I think I really won you over in the masturbation thread ha ha


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> with proper preparation there is no need to stop...like freshly rolled blunts for the journey...


Now that's my girl!

I've only been able to smoke while fucking with one chic.. she was an Aquarius.. and she was loud.. I loved that. I don't know why.. the louder she got the harder I hit.. the faster I went.. and the longer I lasted.

...but she's got nothing on you.. I read your masterbation thread!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Now that's my girl!
> 
> I've only been able to smoke while fucking with one chic.. she was an Aquarius.. and she was loud.. I loved that. I don't know why.. the louder she got the harder I hit.. the faster I went.. and the longer I lasted.
> 
> ...but she's got nothing on you.. I read your masterbation thread!


 
just something about breathing so hard and smoking weed its like a double high smoke high and sex high
all in one


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> lmao you used to be such a prude..I think I really won you over in the masturbation thread ha ha


Prude?

Nah, just secretive.

I like a little mystery.. it makes things more interesting.

I just don't like talking about sex much.. I just like doing it while talking about it!

Besides.. I'm picky. I won't let just any female get this.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Prude?
> 
> Nah, just secretive.
> 
> ...


 
And now Im the proud winner of your shiny cock?? eh mystery is boring to me


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> just something about breathing so hard and smoking weed its like a double high smoke high and sex high
> all in one


Doggy-style.. hittin' tha 'g'.. passing them back and forth.. sweat running down your back.. down my chest.. that sweet smell of sex in the air.

Damn.

I need to get it wet now!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> And now Im the proud winner of your shiny cock?? eh mystery is boring to me


You'll love it when you don't know what to expect next.. then it is sprung on ya like a mantis.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Doggy-style.. hittin' tha 'g'.. passing them back and forth.. sweeth running down your back.. down my chest.. that sweet smell of sex in the air.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> I need to get it wet now!


no fair you know I love smoking while taking it from behind... ha ha..


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> You'll love it when you don't know what to expect next.. then it is sprung on ya like a mantis.


Dont female preying mantis eat male mantis??


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> no fair you know I love smoking while taking it from behind... ha ha..


Well, holding those hips tight.. slamming it like we have five minutes to live.. holding back multiple times.. until you fall down and can't get up.. then I just let go... it's like Super Man blowing a load inside of Wonder Woman!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Dont female preying mantis eat male mantis??


Hey, sometimes the best sex is worth it.

As far as I know, we only get one chance at this thing called life.. might as well go out in style.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Well, holding those hips tight.. slamming it like we have five minutes to live.. holding back multiple times.. until you fall down and can't get up.. then I just let go... it's like Super Man blowing a load inside of Wonder Woman!


 
yeah no control freak......Im hyper flexible I dont see me falling down even bent over with one leg folded on the counter I can withstand all of your might on one leg


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Hey, sometimes the best sex is worth it.
> 
> As far as I know, we only get one chance at this thing called life.. might as well go out in style.


the sex we are serving over here sir is VIP quality...


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> yeah no control freak......Im hyper flexible I dont see me falling down even bent over with one leg folded on the counter I can withstand all over your might on one leg


Now I've got to marry you.

Meet me in Cali in a few years.. give it a go?


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Now I've got to marry you.
> 
> Meet me in Cali in a few years.. give it a go?


 
ehh maybe Ill have to have a sample before I just buy into your shananigans


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Now I've got to marry you.
> 
> Meet me in Cali in a few years.. give it a go?


btw did you really get the visual of the leg on counter scenario?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> the sex we are serving over here sir is VIP quality...


The only women to show me a good time was the Scorpio and the Aquarius.. I prefer the Scorpio for the mentality and the fact she had kids.. I want a family.



pinksensa said:


> ehh maybe Ill have to have a sample before I just buy into your shananigans


Baby, you can take as many samples as you want as long as I *can* get as many taste tests as I want.



pinksensa said:


> btw did you really get the visual of the leg on counter scenario?


Oh hell ya.. I love hitting all angles.. the louder you get.. the more you scratch and bite the harder I'll pound. 

I'm not done until you are.. well.. I might just let go a few times...


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Oh hell ya.. I love hitting all angles.. the louder you get.. the more you scratch and bite the harder I'll pound.


Omigod Im a freak but c'mon Im no scratcher or biter...wtf you have me fucked up with somebody else....I am over the top passionate but not a rabid bitch....ha ha I cant stop laughing.....Im not very submissive well thats a lie Im not submissive at all so I dont see me scratching and biting for all its worth..but the idea of it is hilarious to me ha ha

EDIT: AND I APOLOGIZE TO ALL OF YOU THAT ARE NOW INTO PAGE 3 OF ENIGMA'S PROPOSAL TO ME....I HOPE YOU ENJOYED IT AS MUCH AS I HAVE!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Omigod Im a freak but c'mon Im no scratcher or biter...wtf you have me fucked up with somebody else....I am over the top passionate but not a rabid bitch....ha ha I cant stop laughing.....Im not very submissive well thats a lie Im not submissive at all so I dont see me scratching and biting for all its worth..but the idea of it is hilarious to me ha ha
> 
> EDIT: AND I APOLOGIZE TO ALL OF YOU THAT ARE NOW INTO PAGE 3 OF ENIGMA'S PROPOSAL TO ME....I HOPE YOU ENJOYED IT AS MUCH AS I HAVE!!!!


I like a woman that likes a little power-struggle.. and it was a Leo female that turned me onto the whole biting scratching.. never knew it got me off like that until she dug in.

IDK, maybe I'll just have to have a few women.. a few families.. lol jk jk


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

For the rest of RIU, I call dibs on pink.. and her pink box.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> For the rest of RIU, I call dibs on pink.. and her pink box.


Ha ha literally I am laughing outloud too fucking cute ha ha.....what if someone else called dibbs?? You didnt even ask....


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I like a woman that likes a little power-struggle.. and it was a Leo female that turned me onto the whole biting scratching.. never knew it got me off like that until she dug in.
> 
> IDK, maybe I'll just have to have a few women.. a few families.. lol jk jk


 
No baby there is no power struggle here...I am the one w/ the largest hold on power lol and we could trade the biting and scratching for a serious riding crop spanking wanna see some of my artwork?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> No baby there is no power struggle here...I am the one w/ the largest hold on power lol and we could trade the biting and scratching for a serious riding crop spanking wanna see some of my artwork?


IDK, I'm more of an equality man.. racism and sexism cut me deep.

Gimme a lil of what I like and I'll give you all of what you like.. mah Scorpion Goddess.

I'd love to see some art work.

PM's

E


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Ha ha literally I am laughing outloud too fucking cute ha ha.....what if someone else called dibbs?? You didnt even ask....


Too bad, so sad.

This is my dominant nature.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> IDK, I'm more of an equality man.. racism and sexism cut me deep.
> 
> Gimme a lil of what I like and I'll give you all of what you like.. mah Scorpion Goddess.
> 
> ...


Is there really such thing as equality does it really exist? I see the potential for harmony...when we go past appearances (not just physical) and recognize where we are as individuals and see the value in surrounding ourselfs with diversity in order to make up for our own personal shortcomings then we can have harmony......not balance or equal....this is a lie we tell ourselves....those who have faced great challenges are not equal to those who have not but if they can teach with a kind heart what their challenges taught them and those who have not listen and learn then we have harmony........


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> IDK, I'm more of an equality man.. racism and sexism cut me deep.
> 
> Gimme a lil of what I like and I'll give you all of what you like.. mah Scorpion Goddess.
> 
> ...


do racism and sexism cut you so deep that you can call yourself equal to a woman who has no constitutional right to equal rights in many facets in this country?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Is there really such thing as equality does it really exist? I see the potential for harmony...when we go past appearances (not just physical) and recognize where we are as individuals and see the value in surrounding ourselfs with diversity in order to make up for our own personal shortcomings then we can have harmony......not balance or equal....this is a lie we tell ourselves....those who have faced great challenges are not equal to those who have not but if they can teach with a kind heart what their challenges taught them and those who have not listen and learn then we have harmony........


Harmony, I <3 you!



pinksensa said:


> do racism and sexism cut you so deep that you can call yourself equal to a woman who has no constitutional right to equal rights in many facets in this country?


It is the fact that some can't, or won't, see past sex or race.. and judge as such. Women can do things men can't, like giving birth.. but this is not possible without men. Also, women cannot fertilize themselves for birth.. just one example in its crudest form.

I will amend my thoughts from equality to harmony.

Nothing can be truly equal.

Thank you pink!

Much love,
E


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

* some can't is the answer.*

*btw your membership in the pink club has been upgraded to VIP sir, thank you for visiting..and next time its on us!!!*



Enigma said:


> Harmony, I <3 you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> * some can't is the answer.*
> 
> *btw your membership in the pink club has been upgraded to VIP sir, thank you for visiting..and next time its on us!!!*


I knew that if I was here that there had to be more like me.

Finding these souls is no easy task.

Honoured and blessed I am to be a VIP member.

Now let me taste that sweet nectar!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I knew that if I was here that there had to be more like me.
> 
> Finding these souls is no easy task.
> 
> ...


You know we are the only animal within our own species in the animal kingdom that maims and kills over physical differences. Think about it you never see the black bears in the woods have a sudden race war with the brown bears....you never hear about white horses wearing sheets and killing other black and brown horses....the blue fish and the green fish never divide the ocean into separate but equal based on their hate for the other based on physical characteristics..........

fear....of difference...if white horses are only around each other from birth and they are then placed with black horses im sure it could be a little scary but they never align and plan to overun or kill off the black horses.........wtf


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You know we are the only animal within our own species in the animal kingdom that maims and kills over physical differences. Think about it you never see the black bears in the woods have a sudden race war with the brown bears....you never hear about white horses wearing sheets and killing other black and brown horses....the blue fish and the green fish never divide the ocean into separate but equal based on their hate for the other based on physical characteristics..........
> 
> fear....of difference...if white horses are only around each other from birth and they are then placed with black horses im sure it could be a little scary but they never align and plan to overun or kill off the black horses.........wtf


You are the only other person, outside of myself, to make such a reference to nature in those words.

Sometimes I use an analogy of elephants 'policing' the lions for eating gazelles.. lol.. 

Seriously though, look to nature for all of your answers to life.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> You are the only other person, outside of myself, to make such a reference to nature in those words.
> 
> Sometimes I use an analogy of elephants 'policing' the lions for eating gazelles.. lol..
> 
> Seriously though, look to nature for all of your answers to life.


And there you shall find harmony. 

I guess the reason why we do it is because we are the only animal that sought to have its own kingdom within the animal kingdom, we created inequality so that we could suffer for equality, and equality doesnt even exist.....just harmony.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> And there you shall find harmony.
> 
> I guess the reason why we do it is because we are the only animal that sought to have its own kingdom within the animal kingdom, we created inequality so that we could suffer for equality, and equality doesnt even exist.....just harmony.


Thank you.. really though. You've cleared my thoughts. Everyday I breathe is another day to learn.

Sometimes I think we are too smart for our own good.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

An Orwellian reference:

War is Peace.

Freedom is Slavery.

Ignorance is Strength.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

I hope I get an invite to the wedding


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I hope I get an invite to the wedding


Dude, all of RIU (besides the PIG trollers) are invited!!!!!!!!

I must ask that everyone grow/bring their very best shit though.. the space station should see a cloud of herbage!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

There will also be a harvest of some outdoor Maui Wouwie just before!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I hope I get an invite to the wedding


Wow thats all you have to say??


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

Awsome just donrt be looking to hard for the bride after the wedding we have plans


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> An Orwellian reference:
> 
> War is Peace.
> 
> ...


that makes me vomit in my mouth


----------



## email468 (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry but i gotta point out that nature is one ruthless cold-hearted bitch. anyone watching parent coots pecking their children to death, or killer whales playing ball with a baby seal until it was dead (and then continuing to play with it) and no they didn't eat it. and anyone watching "eternal enemies" (the lions vs. hyaenas documentary) would have a hard time convincing me animals don't "hate' and anyone that can look a cape buffalo in the eye and tell me animals don't hate isn't being honest with themselves.

i love nature - but puppies and kittens and dandelions isn't all there is to it 

I mean geez - ever watch a cat play with a mouse or chipmunk? if that ain't torture - not sure what is...

The coot info is from Life of Birds and the killer whales sequence is part of The Blue Planet.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> that makes me vomit in my mouth


Have you ever read 1984?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Awsome just donrt be looking to hard for the bride after the wedding we have plans


You'll have to get that in before the engagement.. or you might get scattered across the continents.

That's just how I am when I'm dedicated.

Nothing personal lol.



email468 said:


> sorry but i gotta point out that nature is one ruthless cold-hearted bitch. anyone watching parent coots pecking their children to death, or killer whales playing ball with a baby seal until it was dead (and then continuing to play with it) and no they didn't eat it. and anyone watching "eternal enemies" (the lions vs. hyaenas documentary) would have a hard time convincing me animals don't "hate' and anyone that can look a cape buffalo in the eye and tell me animals don't hate isn't being honest with themselves.
> 
> i love nature - but puppies and kittens and dandelions isn't all there is to it
> 
> ...


Nah brah, life is rough.. I've had many incounters.. but I've decided to be the 'shark'.. not the fish. the only thing is.. I only eat when I'm hungry.


----------



## email468 (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> but I've decided to be the 'shark'.. not the fish. the only thing is.. I only eat when I'm hungry.


eat ... til you get eaten 

I didn't mean to piss on the parade - that disney-nature gets my hackles up. again ... sorry.

i do like to remember that we are part of nature - not separate from it and we didn't invent the law of fang and claw - hell we weren't all that good at it for the longest time!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> that makes me vomit in my mouth


HAHAHAHAHAAHAA Omg Ily so much!!! . I puked a lil too.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> eat ... til you get eaten
> 
> I didn't mean to piss on the parade - that disney-nature gets my hackles up. again ... sorry.
> 
> i do like to remember that we are part of nature - not separate from it and we didn't invent the law of fang and claw - hell we weren't all that good at it for the longest time!


Nah man.. life is quite simply summerized by the yin-yang symbol.



jamiemichelle said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAHAA Omg Ily so much!!! . I puked a lil too.


I take it you have yet to read any of Orwell's novels?

George Orwell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> sorry but i gotta point out that nature is one ruthless cold-hearted bitch. anyone watching parent coots pecking their children to death, or killer whales playing ball with a baby seal until it was dead (and then continuing to play with it) and no they didn't eat it. and anyone watching "eternal enemies" (the lions vs. hyaenas documentary) would have a hard time convincing me animals don't "hate' and anyone that can look a cape buffalo in the eye and tell me animals don't hate isn't being honest with themselves.
> 
> i love nature - but puppies and kittens and dandelions isn't all there is to it
> 
> ...


I do have to point out though that other than the coot you mentioned all animals that are not within the same animal species...whales and seals thats the food chain, most of your examples were. I am talking about dissention within the seals against seals, dissention within whales against whales...

EDIT: And its common place for animals to eat their young that are weak or dead or there is some natural adaptation to reduce population...so thats my response to the coot....idk about your disney nature fit


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

If Pink wants to play wedding with you thats fine just know she will be going home with me.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAHAA Omg Ily so much!!! . I puked a lil too.


Oh I love you more..........


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I do have to point out though that other than the coot you mentioned all animals that are not within the same animal species...whales and seals thats the food chain, most of your examples were. I am talking about dissention within the seals against seals, dissention within whales against whales...


Very much true.. but 'we' also kill of anything 'we' 'deem' undesirable.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

dissention between riuers


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> dissention between riuers


not at all...email loves to debate w/ me and i dont mind because he's pretty smart..


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> If Pink wants to play wedding with you thats fine just know she will be going home with me.


indeed i am.......


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> dissention between riuers


 
LOL

Nah man.. it is open season until vowes have been spoken.

"All I have is my word and my balls, and I break them for no one."


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

No problem Im cool with letting my girl play as long as everyone knows whats up. And whats up is the season is closed. Sorry.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> LOL
> 
> Nah man.. it is open season until vowes have been spoken.
> 
> "All I have is my word and my balls, and I break them for no one."


I told you someone had dibbs....


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I told you someone had dibbs....


That's cool.. first come.. first served.

There are more 'phish' in the sea.. besides, women out-number men on the planet.. haha, the odds are in our favour!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

its all good


----------



## doctorD (Apr 28, 2008)

Dont go away or anything she wouldnt want that im sure


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> That's cool.. first come.. first served.
> 
> There are more 'phish' in the sea.. besides, women out-number men on the planet.. haha, the odds are in our favour!


I have much love for you and you have primo conversation!! You are always welcome in my world!!!!!!! And besides you are a VIP member theres no take backs on that..


----------



## email468 (Apr 28, 2008)

OK - chimpanzees - they kill and eat each other and even go to war and raid other chimp "tribes" for women and children.

my only point is while we humans are no better nor are we worse than any other animals - we are a part of apart from nature. I think our biggest problem is our big brains have technology far beyond our capacity to control it or the ethics/morality to know how to use it for strictly benevolent purposes.

But like i said - didn't want to be party pooper - should have just minded my own business.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Your not a party pooper, why are you being a martyr?? I live in harmony so I dont have to be right all the time, I can conversate with different opinions or view points. The plants in this journal are dead the only thing keeping the journal alive is good conversation among others who have found a lil peice of harmony here....

Ill give you the chimps but I did say "that I know of" giving me a stop gap to allow for some damn chimps who for arguments sake are pretty close to humans...

This is the truest statement of all time.....I think our biggest problem is our big brains have technology far beyond our capacity to control it or the ethics/morality to know how to use it for strictly benevolent purposes




email468 said:


> OK - chimpanzees - they kill and eat each other and even go to war and raid other chimp "tribes" for women and children.
> 
> my only point is while we humans are no better nor are we worse than any other animals - we are a part of apart from nature. some can't
> But like i said - didn't want to be party pooper - should have just minded my own business.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> OK - chimpanzees - they kill and eat each other and even go to war and raid other chimp "tribes" for women and children.
> 
> my only point is while we humans are no better nor are we worse than any other animals - we are a part of apart from nature. I think our biggest problem is our big brains have technology far beyond our capacity to control it or the ethics/morality to know how to use it for strictly benevolent purposes.
> 
> But like i said - didn't want to be party pooper - should have just minded my own business.


Einstein:

_"Any intelligent fool can make things bigger, more complex, and more violent. It takes a touch of genius -- and a lot of courage -- to move in the opposite direction." _

_"The hardest thing in the world to understand is the income tax."_

_"Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one."_

_"The only real valuable thing is intuition."_

_"A person starts to live when he can live outside himself."_

_"Technological progress is like an axe in the hands of a pathological criminal."_

_"We can't solve problems by using the same kind of thinking we used when we created them."_

_"Education is what remains after one has forgotten everything he learned in school."_

_"If A is a success in life, then A equals x plus y plus z. Work is x; y is play; and z is keeping your mouth shut."_

_"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe."_

And lastly, _"It has become appallingly clear that our technology has surpassed our humanity." _

Then one more, _"Nature does not hurry, and yet everything is accomplished."_ - Lao Tzu





Enigma


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Dont go away or anything she wouldnt want that im sure


Nah brah, I was just mess'n.. this is the e-net.

Rule #1

Believe half of what you see, none of what you hear or read without testing it.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> I have much love for you and you have primo conversation!! You are always welcome in my world!!!!!!! And besides you are a VIP member theres no take backs on that..


 
It is so cool. I doubt we may ever meet in person. Though.. after all the land I've seen in so little time I will be coming to Cali and then Hawaii.. then Australia.. then the East.. I'll end up in Europe though.

I gotta follow my roots back to Ireland/Germany.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> It is so cool. I doubt we may ever meet in person. Though.. after all the land I've seen in so little time I will be coming to Cali and then Hawaii.. then Australia.. then the East.. I'll end up in Europe though.
> 
> I gotta follow my roots back to Ireland/Germany.


You never know.................


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You never know.................


If I have any faith it would be in the universe and that possibilities are only limited to our imagination!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> If I have any faith it would be in the universe and that possibilities are only limited to our imagination!


funny you say that cuz i was thinkin dude if you doubt it will ever happen it wont....the universe deliver to you whatever you think...so think pink ha ha ha


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> funny you say that cuz i was thinkin dude if you doubt it will ever happen it wont....the universe deliver to you whatever you think...so think pink ha ha ha


Oh I was.. that's why there was about a 10 minute puse in between one of my posts... LOL!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Oh I was.. that's why there was about a 10 minute puse in between one of my posts... LOL!


laugh my fucking ass of you crack me tha fuck up


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> laugh my fucking ass of you crack me tha fuck up


That is one of the things I aspire to do in life.. bring smiles to people's faces.

"Throughout history hate has yet to dispell hate, only love can cure the suffering."


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> laugh my fucking ass of you crack me tha fuck up


Its just not the same though.. just not as exciting.. ugh!

I need a pink box of my own!!!!!!!

Can I clone you? 

I have rooting hormone!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Its just not the same though.. just not as exciting.. ugh!
> 
> I need a pink box of my own!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


of course its the same ..... and we do offer a fully equiped version of pink.....complete with smart mouth and all.......

and who knows I am proficient at fucking a good thing up..


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> of course its the same ..... and we do offer a fully equiped version of pink.....complete with smart mouth and all.......
> 
> and who knows I am proficient at fucking a good thing up..


Nothing lasts.. it all changes.. and you can 'fuck' me up anytime!



But we have to have a blunt rolling contest first.. 'cause we'll need a lot!


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Nothing lasts.. it all changes.. and you can 'fuck' me up anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> But we have to have a blunt rolling contest first.. 'cause we'll need a lot!


now Im pretty proud of my grape ape blunts....I loooooove grape!!! I wouldnt say Im fast but a very moderate pace with a very nicely shaped blizzle......its grape ape time.....


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

btw the one who got me into taking it from behind and smoking would finish rolling the blunt while the behind action was starting..Ive always been highly impressed with that...


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> now Im pretty proud of my grape ape blunts....I loooooove grape!!! I wouldnt say Im fast but a very moderate pace with a very nicely shaped blizzle......its grape ape time.....


Grape is my fav flav.

*<3*

lol



pinksensa said:


> btw the one who got me into taking it from behind and smoking would finish rolling the blunt while the behind action was starting..Ive always been highly impressed with that...


That does sound impressive.. but when I'm behind.. well.. I'm a little more focused on the task at hand.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 28, 2008)

That does sound impressive.. but when I'm behind.. well.. I'm a little more focused on the task at hand.[/quote said:


> All athletes warm up before they play...so the blunt finalization takes place during warmup...my bad enigma I thought we were on the same page this is a contact sport Im talking about...and to perform well in this marathon you need to warm up.....


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> All athletes warm up before they play...so the blunt finalization takes place during warmup...my bad enigma I thought we were on the same page this is a contact sport Im talking about...and to perform well in this marathon you need to warm up.....


Oh, I know all about warm-up.. that is what my tongue is for...


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

Peep da locacion!


----------



## ORECAL (May 1, 2008)

man pink.... we're back to your pink box again? 

how the plants doing?


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 1, 2008)

I hope Enigmas location is not referring to ...well you....thats a tad disturbing....


Lmfao! ILY PINK!!!!!


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

Hey pink.. nothing new as of late?

What's the future plans for smoke?

Another ScroG? Sog? Soil? Hydro? Aero?

Come'on.. what's the deal chica?



E


----------



## CaliGurl (May 4, 2008)

I think she is working on a yummy strain right now... perhaps clones in the works...



Enigma said:


> Hey pink.. nothing new as of late?
> 
> What's the future plans for smoke?
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeNASTY13 (May 29, 2008)

i was interested in your journal until it turned into the dating game. move the personal stuff somewhere else. this is about weed growing, not internet relationships. i don't even wanna know how elizabeth turned out now.


----------



## pinksensa (May 29, 2008)

You are so pathetic...did you really think you could create a new id for yourself that is so similiar to your old one that no one would notice it was you? Did you get banned or are you trying to get banned now? whats in common I see a mike and a 13 hummmmm

Its so sad that you are so fucking lonely that you will do anything for attention even if its negative attention I was such a cool person to you, any time you could say hi how are you but you have to be a punk bitch like this fuck you grow up



mikeNASTY13 said:


> i was interested in your journal until it turned into the dating game. move the personal stuff somewhere else. this is about weed growing, not internet relationships. i don't even wanna know how elizabeth turned out now.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 29, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You are so pathetic...did you really think you could create a new id for yourself that is so similiar to your old one that no one would notice it was you? Did you get banned or are you trying to get banned now?
> 
> Its so sad that you are so fucking lonely that you will do anything for attention even its negative attention I was such a cool person to you, any time you could say hi how are you but you have to be a punk bitch like this fuck you grow up


look dumb ass...not me. i have been fine, sorry you feel that way. thanks for the name calling.


----------



## pinksensa (May 29, 2008)

now thats ironic...that you would just have such a quick response to that...hummm thanks for the pet name.....Im you lil dumbass awwww kiss kiss


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 29, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> now thats ironic...that you would just have such a quick response to that...hummm thanks for the pet name.....Im you lil dumbass awwww kiss kiss


funny i just got online when i saw the post and thought wtf also. now do some research and leave your quick assuming for someone else...check the other users post and maybe speak to them before you go off....i did.

please dont bother me with this. you just made yourself look like an asshole.....NOW YOU GROW UP!!!!!


----------



## pinksensa (May 29, 2008)

well at least you got another chance to be rude to me, its been along time so Im sure it felt good


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 29, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> well at least you got another chance to be rude to me, its been along time so Im sure it felt good


"[email protected]@K" YOU HAVE ISSUSES. I WOULD NOT HAVE EVEN THOUGHT OF TALKING TO YOU UNLESS YOU DID THIS STUPID SHIT...GET HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## dertmagert (May 30, 2008)

whoaa... whats going on here... ive been waiting over a month to see some activity in this thread.. and now its all bickering.. . well pink, its nice to see that your back.. i guess.. seems like my plants were growing alot faster when i was in here, and on RIU in general.. i have some dank ass strains growin up but time seems to stand still without the old RIU click chatting it up... i dont know what happened.. i know LIZ turned out a male and then ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiip... u were gone.. along with all the regulars that made this place interesting...


----------



## bwinn27 (May 31, 2008)

hi pink how the hell have you been?


----------



## CaliGurl (May 31, 2008)

*OK first off wtf I cant get my purple txt . Secondly damn girl I hope u gave those gals some TLC how r they!!!! I tossed one into flower a month back or so just to taste yummy white hairs prolly another 7 weeks lol ... BTW new yummy strain poppin soon u ready?!?*


----------



## dertmagert (Jun 1, 2008)

ahhhh... that heavenly waistline


----------



## CaliGurl (Jun 3, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> ahhhh... that heavenly waistline


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Pink How have ya been? I tried reading most of the thread I missed. It's like some Jerry Springer shit! LMAO! How did your grow turn out?


----------



## genfranco (Jan 9, 2009)

you ladies are crazy!..lol... smoke make up ..how about you girls post your pics so you can have something to talk about?.. at least it would be nice to read/see

Good luck with your grows/crosses/clones!

Keep your chin up


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 11, 2009)

pinksensa said:


> now im pretty proud of my grape ape blunts....i loooooove grape!!! I wouldnt say im fast but a very moderate pace with a very nicely shaped blizzle......its grape ape time.....


<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3*<3*<3<3


----------

